#ubuntu-beginners 2010-03-15
<dlynes> I'm having an issue whereby when I try to do a preseeded install, it works just fine if I want to do a very stripped down version of Ubuntu for clustered servers, but if I want to do the opposite for a development desktop installation, I can't seem to get it to work, providing me with a gui desktop and what-not
<dlynes> I've tried using tasksel/first multiple standard,ubuntu-desktop, and it seems to do nothing...anyone have any ideas?
<marine1> nigelb: O.K. i'm here
<nigelb> marine1: okay, so where did you download this package from?
<phillw_> Yeah, you can do a real stripped out version
<nhandler> marine1: Try with a lowercase w
<stlsaint> dy
<stlsaint> dlynes: ping
<dlynes> stlsaint, ?
<stlsaint> dlynes: what exactly are you wanting for your server?
<dlynes> stlsaint, the server install is working fine
<dlynes> stlsaint, it's the desktop install that's not
<marine1> nigelb: E: Couldn't find package webilder
<stlsaint> marine1: thats prolly spelled wrong
<stlsaint> dlynes: whats wrong with the desktop?
<dlynes> stlsaint, phillw if it helps, I could provide my preseed configuration file and my kernel append line
<nigelb> robert@robert-desktop:~$ whereis webilder
<nigelb> <marine1> webilder: /usr/share/webilder
<marine1> nigelb: that is the exact spelling of this app
<dlynes> stlsaint, It's not even installing X11, much less gnome
<stlsaint> dlynes: did you install from alt.cd?
<dlynes> stlsaint, and even on the cluster install, it still insists on prompting me for a hostname, even though I've done the documented method of getting rid of it
<dlynes> stlsaint, alt.cd?
<marine1> nigelb: Same message
<stlsaint> dlynes: you want to cluster multiple desktops?
<nhandler> marine1: apt-cache policy webilder
<nigelb> marine1: where did you install it from?
<dlynes> stlsaint, no....forget I even mentioned clustering
<marine1> nigelb: W: Unable to locate package webilder
<nhandler> marine1: Just because that is the name you see doesn't mean it is the package name. If you installed it from a .deb, what was the .deb called
<dlynes> I want to automate creation of developer workstations
<marine1> it was tar.gz file
<stlsaint> dlynes: oh...why not just use remasters
<dlynes> remasters?
<nigelb> marine1: it was not a deb file?
<nigelb> marine1: if it was not a deb file, it is not possible to remove with apt-get, you have manually remove it
<nhandler> marine1: You can probably go into the directory where you did 'make install' and do 'make remove'
<marine1> nigelb: here is the file: Webilder-0.6.5.tar.gz.
<dlynes> stlsaint, what's remasters?
<nigelb> marine1: as nhandler says, go manually to the directory you did make install and remove the package
<dlynes> stlsaint, and does it allow me to do pxe installs?
<marine1> nigelb: Thru nautilus
<marine1> nigelb: would that work
<nigelb> marine1: you can go through terminal if it was not done in /home
<stlsaint> dlynes: remastersys allows you to custom make a install of ubuntu
<stlsaint> dlynes: you put them on cd or iso images or on server maybe in your case
<nigelb> marine1: that way you can use 'sudo rm -R webilder' in the folder that this is located in
<marine1> nigelb: alright let me try that
<stlsaint> dlynes: http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/remastersystool.html
<marine1> nigelb:  so the command should look like this sudo rm -R webilder /usr/share/webider
<nigelb> marine1: I'm not sure.  It depends on where you did the make install, but most probably, yes
<marine1> nigelb: it looks like it is gone, how do I make sure all of the dependencies are removed to??
<dlynes> stlsaint, does it format the drive on the target system the same as the source system?
<nigelb> marine1: you have to manually find them and remove them
<marine1> nigelb: most of the dependencies were loaded thru the terminal???
<marine1> nigelb: how do i find those???
<nigelb> stlsaint: ^ thoughts (I dont do compile from source anymore)
<stlsaint> dlynes: i would think so...it installs your customized iso
<stlsaint> marine1: you have to purge something to remove
<dlynes> stlsaint, ok, so it would need to be installed from an ISO every time?  I couldn't do a PXE install of it?
<stlsaint> dlynes: i would assume you could do a pxe install if setup correctly
<stlsaint> marine1: purge the package
<marine1> nigelb: what does the command look like sudo apt-get purge webilder
<stlsaint> marine1: sudo aptitude purge webilder
<nigelb> stlsaint: even with installed from source?
<marine1> nigelb: roger that!!
<dlynes> stlsaint, ok, thanks...I'm guessing you've never used preseeding, though?
<stlsaint> dlynes: nope sorry, cant say i have unless its used by another term
<dlynes> stlsaint, it's alternative to using kickstart files
<stlsaint> nigelb: yes...even compiling still gets installed the same...just from source
<dlynes> stlsaint, https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/installation-guide/powerpc/preseed-using.html
<nigelb> stlsaint: ah, okay.  I stopped doing the make install thing for like months
<marine1> nigelb: ALright looks like no packages will be installed removed
<nigelb> marine1: so probably everything is removed
<marine1> nigelb:  thanks
<stlsaint> dlynes: yea like i said its referred by another term...thats basically imaging
<stlsaint> dlynes: i have done that process many times just not with linux
<dlynes> stlsaint, ah...so would there be a reason why setting 'tasksel/first multiple standard, ubuntu-desktop' wouldn't be working?
<dlynes> stlsaint, ah...ok...
<stlsaint> dlynes: have you tried installing ubuntu desktop without using tasksel
<dlynes> stlsaint, you mean using a manual install?
<dlynes> stlsaint, yes, several times
<stlsaint> dlynes: what error are you getting?
<marine1> nigelb: alright bro
<dlynes> stlsaint, not getting any errors...if I was, it'd be easier to figure out
<nigelb> marine1: you're welcome :)
<dlynes> stlsaint, just not getting it to install gnome...every single time after an install, i'm left with a cli login, and X11 isn't even installed, much less a window manager
<stlsaint> dlynes: what system is this on? server or desktop and how did you install ubuntu?
<dlynes> It's just on the basic PXE boot install of ubuntu 9.04, and I'm installing via pxe boot
<stlsaint> dlynes: where from?
<stlsaint> dlynes: are you hosting the pxe server inwhich you install from?
<dlynes> stlsaint, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<dlynes> stlsaint, yes, i am
<dlynes> stlsaint, and I'm running a DNS server and apache server to point the installer at my locally mirrored copy of the distribution packages
<stlsaint> dlynes: are you sure your netinstall comes with a desktop environment
<dlynes> stlsaint, it doesn't come with anything...that's all selected during install, and then it downloads and installs the appropriate packages
<dlynes> stlsaint, i've used the same method to create my master nodes for my clusters numerous times, and it works fine for them...just not for my new project, to create development workstations
<stlsaint> dlynes: i would say to ensure that the netinstall has the ubuntu-desktop installedd (better yet fluxbox) then remake distro and re-pxe
<dlynes> stlsaint, yeah...I've specified 'standard, ubuntu-desktop' for the tasksel/first
<dlynes> stlsaint, I've also tried 'standard, desktop'
<dlynes> stlsaint, neither works
<dlynes> stlsaint, and fwiw, I need gnome...our development environment has some dependencies on it
<stlsaint> dlynes: i thought it was: gnome-desktop-environment
<stlsaint> thats the the meta package needed for gnome desktop ^^
<dlynes> stlsaint, yeah...that's a metapackage, which is specified with tasksel/include, not tasksel/first
<dlynes> stlsaint, tasksel/first is a metapackage for which type of install you wish to do
<steelsteve> erm, hey, I have a problem with firefox, whenever I sent a message on a high-language page, I get a .php file that I have to deal with, any ideas why this happens?
<steelsteve> !ping
<steelsteve> darn
<steelsteve> !help
<steelsteve> ...
<steelsteve> someone answer this damn thing
<steelsteve> "I have a problem with firefox, whenever I sent a message on a high-language page, I get a .php file that I have to deal with, any ideas why this happens?"
<stlsaint> steelsteve: sorry fella...
 * steelsteve sigh
<stlsaint> if no one knows the answer they wont respond
<ghostofmybrain_> how do I copy an entire directory to another location?
<steelsteve> depends on the direvtory
<ghostofmybrain_> What do you think would be the most common way to do it?
<steelsteve> terminal
<steelsteve> cd to directory
<ghostofmybrain_> yeah, I'm at the command line
<ghostofmybrain_> ALrigh, I'm htere
<steelsteve> whoops, go up one
<steelsteve> then cp the directory folder
<steelsteve> to where you want
<steelsteve> so basically cp /(dir name) /(destination folder)
<steelsteve> right stlsaint?
<ghostofmybrain_> Oh, I figured it out
<ghostofmybrain_> cp -rf /old/directory/* /new/directory/
<steelsteve> was I right?
<steelsteve> ok
<steelsteve> did i help at all?
<ghostofmybrain_> no lol. sorry
<steelsteve> ...
 * steelsteve fail
<ghostofmybrain_> lol, it's not your fault. I'm a HUGE noob, so I needed it spelled out with a lot more detail
<dlynes> ghostofmybrain_, actually cp -Rf
<dlynes> ghostofmybrain_, oh...nvm...they've made '-r' work now, too...on older version of cp however, '-r' won't work
<celthunder> what version of cp doesnt have -r
<celthunder> ?
<ghostofmybrain_> how do I search for a file in a directory
<celthunder> find <folder> |grep <filename> or locate or slocate
<celthunder> i usually use the first one though the second or third are shorter
<celthunder> and i'm sure theres better ways to do it
<ghostofmybrain_> Oh yeah, thanks
<ghostofmybrain_> phillw: are you around?
<celthunder> sup ghostofmybrain_
<ghostofmybrain_> phillw linked me to an article about security running a linux server, and I closed my browser and my chat window before I could bookmark it
<celthunder> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046738
<celthunder> that one?
<celthunder> its the first link in my log from him
<ghostofmybrain_> yep, that's the one. thanks
<stlsaint> sup celthunder
<celthunder> stlsaint, man where you been
<celthunder> whats new?
<stlsaint> celthunder: meh, here and there
<stlsaint> just bought a motorcycle
<stlsaint> 2003 YZF-R1
<celthunder> nice
<stlsaint> heck yea
<stlsaint> mint condition too...other than that i been busy with school
<celthunder> i'm not a car/motorcycle kinda guy but :)  how's it run?
<stlsaint> very nice =)
<stlsaint> sup with you lately?
<celthunder> school...nm else really...
<celthunder> work
<celthunder> did my taxes last night apparently i owe 900$
<celthunder> fucking bastards robbing me thats 2 weeks of pay...down the drain
<Hellow> !language
<Hellow> Bah, dammit, where did VoteBot go.
<celthunder> !english though i know a little latin if you prefer that
<celthunder> stlsaint, any new projects ?
<Hellow> Don't swear, though.
<stlsaint> celthunder: meh, just more server testing stuff
<stlsaint> bots and what not
<celthunder> ah
<celthunder> alwayse good
<stlsaint> yep yep
<stlsaint> nite folks
<meindian523> Just wondering. Do laptops give different battery life on Windows and Linux?
<Silver_Fox_> Welcome back ck
<nigelb> heya Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello nigelb
<nigelb> Silver_Fox_: I'm truly sad to see you go :(
<Silver_Fox_> I am going?
<nigelb> yeah from council nomination
<Silver_Fox_> I am not.
<nigelb> you said you're withdrawing your nomination
<Silver_Fox_> Yes I have,  I am not sorry either.
<nigelb> Silver_Fox_: I truly wanted to see either you or elfy there
<nigelb> elfy left the team and you've withdrawn your nomination :(
<Silver_Fox_> My withdrawal is best for the team
<nigelb> :(
<ghostofmybrain_> is there some way I can modify the "dir" command to only show me files in a directory with a certain file extension?
<Silver_Fox_> dir *.whatever
<ghostofmybrain_> cool tahnks
<Akos> hi team
<Akos> I'd some help setting up symlinks, if anyone is willing to help (:
<Akos> *I'd need
<compiledkernel> ask.
<Akos> I have a website, in apach conf it is setup under my /home. This folder would need to be accessed by another user on the server. I tried symlinking this folder to his home, but when he tries to access the folder he gets the error "Too many levels of symbolic links". Is there another approach to this problem?
<Akos> also this folder would need have read/write access for his username and for mine too
<compiledkernel> hmmmm
<compiledkernel> thats a little screwy looking
<compiledkernel> does the folder have to live in your ~/
<Akos> nope, i just put it there, got used to that
<compiledkernel> might be easier just to put the folder in
<compiledkernel> /var/www/whateverfolderhere
<compiledkernel> but thats just me
<compiledkernel> symlinking directories gets a little touchy
<Akos> sure, but then what's next? How can he access the folder through the FTP ?
<compiledkernel> youll have to actually set ftp up
<compiledkernel> to be able to do that
<compiledkernel> I asume you have ftp setup, or no?
<Akos> yes, proftpd
<Akos> so i'll need to look at the proftpd settings?
<compiledkernel> read over this guide -- http://gwos.org/udsf/doku.php/network:ftp:proftpd
<compiledkernel> it may give some insight
<compiledkernel> it was written by forum mod Frodon
<compiledkernel> so Its trustworthy
<Akos> okay, thank you very much compiledkernel (:
<compiledkernel> aye Akos
<FisherQueen> anyone have intimate knowledge of NFS mounts?
<compiledkernel> Sure FisherQueen, what you trying to accomplish
<FisherQueen> Im trying to basically use a remote NFS mount for to store /var/mail on an IMAP server , remote to a clustered filesystem. Do you know if thats possible? Its a little more complicated than my small girl mind can handle.
<compiledkernel> anyone want to stab at this before I do?
<compiledkernel> Ok. Here we go.
<compiledkernel> FisherQueen: I dont think the need for a clustered filesystem is all that necessary to store /var/mail. I mean unless you anticipate to store a massive amount of email, perhaps then, how many users are we talking?
<FisherQueen> compiledkernel: 120 users, roughly speaking. The only admin here is me and one other, and he does aboslutely nothing. Funny that the jr admin (whos a girl) does more than the senior admin.
<compiledkernel> Hrmmmm...yeah. I dont think clustering is really going to do much for you in the way of storage (assuming thats your intent). I mean youd do just as well to raid and store /var/mail there. Clustering might improve your performance some, but in reality , speically for a low level core service like imapd, I dont think perf increase will do all that much.
<compiledkernel> FisherQueen: And gender has nothing to do with a persons ability to perform.
<FisherQueen> Sure it does. Girls are smarter than guys. Always have been. Always will be. And the reality as you put it, might be storage or whatever. but really Im looking for the performance hike that I can get out of clustering to store the data. Do you have a recommended clustering solution that can be used in ubuntu/debian?
<compiledkernel> lol
<compiledkernel> FisherQueen: go pay IBM (for whom I work) for a license for GPFS. They will make you buy their hardware (same as Ora would do with OCFS). the Free solutions arent really all that effective. Ive heard of peopel running GFS on debian/ubuntu, but the risks vs the rewards isnt enough to do it. Id advise against it.
<FisherQueen> yeah thanks or whatever. you obvously dont know much of anything, that I cant find on google. Ill say I dont appreciate your help. Because I really dont.
<compiledkernel> FisherQueen: you should be appreicative of others help. Not a mouthy whiny little wince.
<FisherQueen> compiledkernel: youd actually have to help me before I would be appreciate. No worries dungpile. Ill get it from somewhere else.
 * DarkwingDuck rasies an eyebrow
<Silver_Fox_> I would remind FisherQueen that we are volunteers.  Being rude will not help you fox your problem
<FisherQueen> whtver.....the channel is useless for advanced topics obviously. if compiled is the best you can give me, I shouldnt have come in here.
<Silver_Fox_> Then leave
<FisherQueen> why, you is obviously bothered by my presence here. I think Ill hang around just to be annoying. :) ^_^
 * DarkwingDuck grins
<Silver_Fox_> *sigh
<DarkwingDuck> Bet Fisher didn't see that coming
<compiledkernel> lol
<compiledkernel> look, if your going to be an arrogant one. At least do it with some taste. I hate admins with an attitude about them.
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<bodhi_zazen> What was your first clue Silver_Fox_ ?
<bodhi_zazen> Fisher or Queen ?
<compiledkernel> lol
<Silver_Fox_> Heh
<FisherQueen> that wasnt all that very nice.
<compiledkernel> you needed a clue Silver_Fox_?
<FisherQueen> so anyone else want to take a stab at my nfs question
 * DarkwingDuck raises an eyebrow
<DarkwingDuck> Not with the way you act... No
<FisherQueen> or am I going to assume all you testosterone types are just as stupid as compiled?
<DarkwingDuck> See, that's why we dont want to help you
<compiledkernel> lol....the way you talk FisherQueen, I have to wonder if you have an overabundance of testosterone in your body.
<FisherQueen> the guy in the oracle channel was a lot nicer. If I dated guys, Id probably go out with him or something. Not like you jerkoffs.
<DarkwingDuck> FisherQueen: Please, this is a channel that is ment to be helpful. Your attitude is not very... Ubuntu.
<compiledkernel> FQ, Id be headin over to the debian-women channel, they are probably alot more atuned to your type of communication than we are.
<DarkwingDuck> FisherQueen: If you have a question ask it. If no one can help you then please, be polite and move on.
<DarkwingDuck> CK... your not helping...
<Silver_Fox_> Leave this channel FisherQueen
<FisherQueen> DarkwingDuck: spoken like a typical male......
<DarkwingDuck> FisherQueen: how is that?
<FisherQueen> All dudes talk with two heads.
<FisherQueen> laterz shimps
<compiledkernel> well that was...uh...interesting.
<DarkwingDuck> who the fark?
<compiledkernel> I admire females in the networking field, but uh really....that one was a tad...uh....out of control? or is it just me?
<DarkwingDuck> I don't think it was a female/male thing... I'll blame speed and coffee
<compiledkernel> if my suggestions to that one were grossly negligent, someone tell me please.
<DarkwingDuck> I came in at the tail end
<Silver_Fox_> Goodbye
<elfy> evening
<elfy> and hi thecliff
<thecliff> Hi elfy
<pedro3005> hey elfy
<elfy> how's things thecliff - did you ever find yourself someone to look after you in the BT?
<elfy> hi pedro3005
<thecliff> I did but I haven't had a chance to meet up with them in IRC yet.  Long week.
<elfy> cool - who is it?
<thecliff> cprofitt
<elfy> oh good :)
<elfy> he's cool
<thecliff> :)
<bodhi_zazen> welcome Hellow
<bodhi_zazen> welcome thecliff lol
<thecliff> Hi bodhi_zazen
<compiledkernel> did we ever recover from FisherQ
<compiledkernel> or whatever?
<elfy> compiledkernel: I did - I lolled a bit then carried on with life, but I never saw the other bits - stillw aiting for logs to catch up to read up :)
<bodhi_zazen> No, the queen is dead
<elfy> long live the king
<Vantrax> morning all
<elfy> hello Vantrax
<stlsaint> lo
<lukjad86> bodhi_zazen Wait, is the Queen really dead?
<bodhi_zazen> No , the Queen will be back
<ZachK_> Hey bodhi_zazen got a sec to open a chat w/ me?
<ZachK_> Anybody here need help?
<DarkwingDuck> ZachK_: Mental help? :P
<ZachK_> DarkwingDuck: I might be able to help
<pedro3005> ZachK_, oh good
<pedro3005> ZachK_, I have these recurring dreams where I try to scream but have no voice.. also one time my teeth fell out
<pedro3005> what does it mean?
<ZachK_> To much beer
<pedro3005> ZachK_, I don't drink beer
<ZachK_> Ok well....hmmm...
<Phrea> ok, now, for a true dumb question...
<Phrea> I cant seem to get my avatar to work on the forums
<ZachK_> Phrea: Meaning?
<Phrea> do you need some type of minimum amount of posts before you can use an avatar?
<Phrea> meaning, I'd like to be able to use one
<Phrea> I understand that a .gif is not an option, so I converted it to .jpg
<Phrea> I still dont see it
<ZachK_> No Phrea you do not need a minimum amount....
<Phrea> I gathered as much, but I still am not able to add one.. :?
<Phrea> which is weird, I've been running vB myself since it excisted, so I know the software
<ZachK_> Are you saving the settings before exiting the page on if?
<Phrea> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8973063&postcount=3 <-- no avatar to be seen
<Phrea> yes, of course
<Phrea> and I made sure it was a .jpg and not a .gif
<Phrea> and the size is 90x90 and only 6KB
<ZachK_> Hmm....
<Phrea> weird eh?
<ZachK_> Let me look at my page
<Phrea> it's not all that important tho :)
<ZachK_> Back in a sec...(on iPod which means I gotta close app)
<Phrea> I just thought to ask here iso on the forums :)
<Phrea> oh ah
<Phrea> k
<Phrea> dont do it if it's too much trouble
<ZachK_> Phrea: Well let's try and figure out why this isn't working as it should work...
<ZachK_> :)
<Phrea> I think I've tried it all...
<Phrea> no .gif, make sure it's 100x100 or under, not more than 64KB, etc
<ZachK_> Well hmm...like I said...back in a flash
<Phrea> http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=893302 there it does show up
<Phrea> oh
<Phrea> man, too much trouble...
<Phrea> :\
<Phrea> he shouldnt have...
<ZachK_> Hmm
<ZachK_> Phrea: ?
<Phrea> yes
<Phrea> you shouldnt have gone through all that trouble man
<Phrea> :)
<ZachK_> Phrea: No trouble....so...send me the page you're trying to set your avatar with...the settings page I mean
<serverduck> I have installed a todo list programm from Ubuntucenter and then uninstaled it but if I click date and time...i get also an entry "task" with the todo list items I created ...how do i delete that?
<Phrea> it's the same page for everybody
<Phrea> http://ubuntuforums.org/profile.php?do=editprofilepic
<Phrea> which is the correct place to change ones avatar
<ZachK_> Ah Phrea you want this page  http://ubuntuforums.org/profile.php?do=editavatar
<Phrea> well, that's confusing !!
<Phrea> :o
<Phrea> works, thanks
<serverduck> so can someone can tell me?
<ZachK_> The page you were going to is for setting your profile pic, not your avatar
<Phrea> but confusing it certainly is
<Phrea> ZachK_: the difference being...
<Phrea> I bet this question has been asked A LOT
<Phrea> :o
<ZachK_> serverduck: One sec man...helping somebody...one sec and then yes I will help u
<Phrea> ZachK_: you are done with me :)
<serverduck> thank you and excuse me
<Phrea> sorry for being such a hassle
<Phrea> serverduck: shoot !
<Phrea> ZachK_: thanks :)
<serverduck> I have installed a todo list programm from Ubuntucenter and then uninstaled it but if I click date and time...i get also an entry "task" with the todo list items I created ...how do i delete that?
<ZachK_> It's ok Phrea
<ZachK_> serverduck: Try opposite clicking on the task itself?
<serverduck> well there is an edit button here but i click it and it does nothing:)
<ZachK_> Hmmm..what ubuntu version are you usii
<ZachK_> *using
<serverduck> 9.10 amd 64
<ZachK_> Ok
<ZachK_> Know how to use the terminal at all?
<serverduck> yes a bit
<serverduck> I'm a beginner but I can try:)
<ZachK_> Ok...lol....gonna give you a command...(if I can remember it)
<serverduck> Ok shure!
<ZachK_> Hey komputes, whata rhe terminal command for deleting a program
<pedro3005> ZachK_, that you installed with apt?
<ZachK_> pedro3005: Not me...  serverduck
<pedro3005> serverduck, try "sudo apt-get purge program"
<komputes> ZachK_: you mean package?
<komputes> ZachK_: sudo apt-get remove package_name
<serverduck> pedro3005,  i had a todo list program from ubuntu center and then removed it from there...how can i purge it....gotta find out the name
<pedro3005> serverduck, well you don't know the name of the program you installed?
<Phrea> it's only fair: ZachK_, you helped me make http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=893302 that my avatar... just so you know :D
<serverduck> Got it...it's GToDo
<ZachK_> Haha Phrea that's cute
<Phrea> I hope I didnt dissapoint you
<Phrea> :D
<pedro3005> serverduck, ok but in this case purge doesn't work
<Phrea> ZachK_: thanks
<pedro3005> since you have already removed it
<serverduck> OHH
<Phrea> it's been my avatar for donkeys years
<serverduck> yes it doesn't so what can i do?
<pedro3005> The difference between "sudo apt-get remove" and "sudo apt-get purge" is
<pedro3005> remove only uninstalls the program, leaving the configuration files. while purge removes everything
<Phrea> for once, I allowed myself to 'go crazy' with effects and settings
<pedro3005> serverduck, can you, on a terminal, type "ls ~/.gtodo" please?
<serverduck> list todos
<Phrea> believe it or not, but http://squaries.phrea.com/smile.gif that's the basis for that weird thing I have as an avatar
<serverduck> that's what i get in therminal
<pedro3005> serverduck, "rm -r ~/.gtodo"
<serverduck> terminal*
<compiledkernel> FisherQueen: I do believe you were not asked to idle in this channel earlier.
<pedro3005> hi compiledkernel
<FisherQueen> compiledkernel: stfu
<Phrea> :o
<Phrea> ah
<serverduck> no such file or directory
<Phrea> I've been idling here for months on end...
<compiledkernel> lol
<pedro3005> serverduck, are you sure you typed it right?
<compiledkernel> Phreas there was an earlier discussion
<compiledkernel> with FisherQueen
<serverduck> 3 times
<Phrea> I missed that
<Phrea> :)
<compiledkernel> that was not all that particularly productive.
<pedro3005> compiledkernel, but people don't have to be asked to idle in the channel to do so :)
<Phrea> I'm idling here, because I pick up stuff that I could use :)
<FisherQueen> compiledkernel: stuf, seersly.
<ZachK_> FisherQueen: Why are you here....
<FisherQueen> your a waste.
<Phrea> on occasion, I will get out of my idle, and talk
<Phrea> normally, I'm NOT active here [doesnt mean that I dont read]
<pedro3005> compiledkernel, syntax failure. you said "believe you were not asked to idle in" when you meant "believe you were asked not to idle in".. right?
<compiledkernel> lol....need to learn to spell I think FisherQueen
<Phrea> pedro3005: gheh
<Phrea> +1
<pedro3005> btw guys
<FisherQueen> compiledkernel: OMGZBBQROLFCOPTER....shut up.
<pedro3005> you know what's not productive?
<Phrea> really constructive, FisherQueen...
<pedro3005> a video of a guy defecating glass
<pedro3005> :P
<Vantrax> FisherQueen, please take note of the Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<Phrea> ok, I want that vid
<pedro3005> Phrea, ask compiledkernel about it
<FisherQueen> only reason Im here is my mail server is a crappy stupid ubuntu install
<Phrea> so... compiledkernel... how about it :P
<Phrea> pm me that url or else !
<FisherQueen> and I want to figure out how to nfs mount to a cluster, so that storage lives somewhere else other than
<Vantrax> if its that bad, use centos...
<pedro3005> FisherQueen, they have invented such a thing as the possibility to uninstall ubuntu
<nigelb> !ohmy > FisherQueen
<FisherQueen> on an ubuntu install, which is totally stupid
<pedro3005> FisherQueen, it's new and experimental, but you can attempt. they're calling it
<pedro3005> "formatting your drive"
<Vantrax> FisherQueen, use automounter to mount a qualified domain name with an nfs share
<pedro3005> completely blows my mind
<serverduck> pedro3005, so any other suggestions?
<pedro3005> serverduck, yes, sorry
<Vantrax> FisherQueen, use NFS4 if you want to use a kerberos authenticated connection
<ZachK_> Damn pedro3005!
<Vantrax> else its unsecured
<compiledkernel> Vantrax: she has/wants a clustered envoirnment
<pedro3005> serverduck, open your home folder please
<FisherQueen> bingo. Give the thing with two heads a drink.
<FisherQueen> compiled has it right.
<serverduck> pedro3005,  yes
<Vantrax> compiledkernel, thats not a the ubuntu-server end, thats just how the cluster presents itself. What I said was what was asked, that is how you would mount it. Not how you would set up the cluster
<pedro3005> FisherQueen, whatever, you act like we have the obligation of helping you
<FisherQueen> and no. Im not part of your Ubuntu crowd. Im a chick from the mid south. and you can take your conduct whatsa whosa
<FisherQueen> and shove it.
<pedro3005> serverduck, good, now press CTRL + H
<nigelb> !language | FisherQueen
<Vantrax> you would in theory use a nas appliance with clustering capacity if you were smart
<compiledkernel> Vantrax: I know
<compiledkernel> I already pointed her in the right direction
<serverduck> pedro3005,  did:)
<compiledkernel> much earlier today
<compiledkernel> which I was then told to be quiet.
<pedro3005> serverduck, ok, search for ".gtodo"
<pedro3005> or anything like that
<FisherQueen> nigelb: im not cussin. so be quiet.
<nigelb> FisherQueen: Please watch your language.
<serverduck> pedro3005,  nothing...i control+f and nothing comes...
<pedro3005> serverduck, it's uh CTRL H
<pedro3005> not F
<serverduck> pedro3005,  no search results for that///
<FisherQueen> I do believe , I have yet to cuss
<FisherQueen> so
<FisherQueen> shove it
<FisherQueen> you men are all the same anyway
<ZachK_> FisherQueen: Leave
<pedro3005> serverduck, then just start typing ".go---"
<Vantrax> FisherQueen, this channel is under the Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<pedro3005> FisherQueen, yes. TITS OR GTFO
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-03-16
<serverduck> pedro3005,  i'm not that noob..i did exactly like you typed
<serverduck> pedro3005,  ;)
<Vantrax> so regardless what you think of it, you get booted if you dont follow it
<Vantrax> then you wont get any help
<FisherQueen> pedro3005: just pickin on me
<FisherQueen> cuz im a girl
<FisherQueen> big man pedro
<FisherQueen> woo hoo
<FisherQueen> pickin on a girl
<FisherQueen> wow
<FisherQueen> takes alot to do that.
<Vantrax> hey FisherQueen there are other girls here too
<Vantrax> your the only one making a bad showing for your gender
<FisherQueen> then maybe they need to have a frickin voice just like I do
<FisherQueen> men are a waste
<pedro3005> FisherQueen, you can't expect to be respected if you don't respect others
<compiledkernel> FisherQueen: I do believe, as I said earlier, you should go idle in #debian-women
<compiledkernel> there are many there in that share your disdain
<compiledkernel> and you will probably get better help in there
<compiledkernel> than in here.
<Vantrax> I think most people are just ignoring you here
<ZachK_> FisherQueen: Your making it very bad for yourself...leave while you still have the option to do so
<pedro3005> we aren't opposed to helping women
<Vantrax> just brats
<FisherQueen> you callin me a brat Vantrax
<FisherQueen> thats really mature
<Vantrax> yep
<bodhi_zazen> FisherQueen: nothing here but geeks
<compiledkernel> seriously
<Vantrax> my little girl behaves better
<pedro3005> we're just opposed to helping the uneducated and ungrateful
<compiledkernel> so does mine, and shes 2.5
<FisherQueen> compiledkernel, Vantrax , and both girls are probably smarter than the both of you put together.
<bodhi_zazen> would you mind moving your off topic comments to another channel ?
<pedro3005> yeah
<pedro3005> I was actually trying to help serverduck
<Phrea> could somebody maybe make a point around here?
<Vantrax> i was trying to help FisherQueen, but gave up...
<FisherQueen> hmmmm
<pedro3005> serverduck, now, can you paste the full output of "ls -a ~" on pastebin?
<serverduck> bodhi_zazen,  what offtopic are you talking about?
<FisherQueen> pleia2, Phrea, geirha, and any other women like names, You need to straighten up these worthless men, and get the show on the road. Stupid oppressed females.
<ZachK_> serverduck: Dont worry about it
<bodhi_zazen> Oh IDK serverduck =)
<pedro3005> I hope that was a troll
<bodhi_zazen> anything come to mind ?
<ZachK_> bodhi_zazen: Can I talk to you
<compiledkernel> pedro3005: as do I.
<serverduck> pedro3005,  as I told you I'm not a noob when it comes to computers I programmed on windows a lot
<Vantrax> lol
<serverduck> pedro3005, i have no file .gtodo
<Phrea> why did nobody take any action?
<serverduck> pedro3005, i know a little things about terminal to:P
<pedro3005> serverduck, or any file that looks like it could be related to gtodo?
<pedro3005> let me install this and see
<serverduck> pedro3005,  none...
<serverduck> pedro3005,  i see my good old nexuiz there and other files but no .gtodo or anything related
<serverduck> pedro3005,  i see my wicd there too...:)
<serverduck> pedro3005,  I'm not an expert at linux but i know how to keep a computer in my hand..hehehehe:)
<pedro3005> serverduck, hm... well.. maybe "sudo apt-get install gtodo" then "sudo apt-get purge gtodo"
<pedro3005> really ugly
<pedro3005> but what else
<serverduck> pedro3005,  i thought about that too...i will give it a try ...
<compiledkernel> well that was an interesting interchange
<bodhi_zazen> =)
<compiledkernel> twice Ive run into that girl today , and now the second time, I never want to see her again.
<bodhi_zazen> I hope you do not miss the queen much, but I think she got the help she needed =)
<serverduck> pedro3005,  when apt-get install i get " a bunch of things then failed to parse default value "SANT" for schema...."
<bodhi_zazen> I suspect we may not see her for a while
<pedro3005> compiledkernel, I suspect it was only an angry person (possibly not a girl) wanting to curse other people
<pedro3005> serverduck, that happened to me too
<pedro3005> just go on
<serverduck> pedro3005,  tried apt-get install and apt-get purge but that task entry is still there:(
<pedro3005> serverduck, where?
<compiledkernel> pedro3005: can only hope
<pedro3005> compiledkernel, nobody can be that stupid for real!
<serverduck> pedro3005,  well in the task bar i have date and time and also weather report...if i click date and time i get the callendar the location and also a task entry which as asdasd as tasks...
<serverduck> pedro3005, when i installed it i created a test task called asdasd
<pedro3005> serverduck, tried re-starting?
<serverduck> pedro3005,  rerestarting what?:)
<pedro3005> serverduck, GNOME
<duanedesign> hello compiledkernel
<ARC0112358> I need help changing volume ownership FROM root
<serverduck> pedro3005,  i don't know how to restart gnome
<pedro3005> serverduck, anything against re-starting the whole PC?
<serverduck> pedro3005,  no...:)
<serverduck> pedro3005,  does re restarting gone require a full computer restart?
<pedro3005> serverduck, no
<pedro3005> but restarting the pc is easier :P
<serverduck> pedro3005,  i have this problem for like 5 days...rerestarted the pc endless times:)
<pedro3005> :O
<pedro3005> serverduck, try removing then adding the panel outlet?
<serverduck> pedro3005,  tried that too..no luck:(
<pedro3005> serverduck, tried installing GToDo, opening it, deleting asdasd, then purging it?
<ARC0112358> I (noob) need help changing volume ownership FROM root
<serverduck> pedro3005,  tried
<pedro3005> ARC0112358, volume ownership?
<ARC0112358> yeah - root owns my 'media drive' and I cannot do anything on it
<serverduck> pedro3005,  maybe restarting the gnome could help
<pedro3005> ARC0112358, chown?
<pedro3005> serverduck, GNOME restarts every time the pc restarts
<ARC0112358> pedro3005, I am such a noob that I dont know that
<pedro3005> ARC0112358, don't worry
<pedro3005> I don't know it too good either
<ARC0112358> pedro3005, is that a sudo commnd?
<serverduck> pedro3005,  ohh well this isn't gonna work since i ;ve restarted it many times and still the same
<pedro3005> ARC0112358, as root, run "sudo chown -R <your_user_name> /path/to/drive"
<pedro3005> serverduck, darn
<pedro3005> ARC0112358, ops
<ARC0112358> so to be root I run sudo nautilus?
<pedro3005> sorry
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: yes
<ARC0112358> ok
<ARC0112358> here goes
<pedro3005> ARC0112358, no, first run "sudo su"
<pedro3005> duanedesign, ?
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: its better to do everything with sudo than change the ownership of  /media
<pedro3005> duanedesign, oh
<ARC0112358> please clarify
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: one sec ill get a link that explains Ubuntu permissions/root well
<ARC0112358> u guys rock
<serverduck> pedro3005,  :(
<pedro3005> serverduck, hm.. well
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: By default, the root account password is locked in Ubuntu. This means that you cannot login as root directly or use the su command to become the root user. However, since the root account physically exists it is still possible to run programs with root-level privileges. This is where sudo comes in
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ARC0112358> duanedesign, ok
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: and actually to open a nautilus window its gksudo nautilus :)
<ARC0112358> is that the way to go?  nautilus?
<pedro3005> serverduck, you can try to reach the author at http://blog.sarine.nl/
<ARC0112358> this is the part where you tell me to read that post right?  :)
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: if it opens a window use gksudo. If its a text only command like sudo mv this/file to/here
<duanedesign> use sudo
<pedro3005> ARC0112358, just run nautilus as root (with gksudo) and navigate there and use it
<serverduck> pedro3005,  :(
<serverduck> pedro3005,  found no contact info there
<pedro3005> serverduck, leave a comment
<serverduck> pedro3005,  yeah i will thank you so much
<ARC0112358> OK - sorry.  So - execute gksudo nautilus and then the above command 'sudo chown -R <my user name> /path
<ARC0112358> ?
<pedro3005> ARC0112358, no
<pedro3005> that little command you will forget
<ARC0112358> glad I asked...
<pedro3005> my fault
<ARC0112358> :)
<pedro3005> sorry
 * pedro3005 is stupid
<pedro3005> :(
<ARC0112358> please clarify
<pedro3005> ARC0112358, heh
<ARC0112358> yeah
<pedro3005> ARC0112358, You shouldn't do what I told you to
<ARC0112358> ok
<serverduck> pedro3005,  listen to this..
<serverduck> pedro3005, I am not working on gtodo 0.16 anymore.
<serverduck> I started on a gtodo2, but lack of time put that on a hold too.
<pedro3005> he's not working on it, but he should know how to do what you want
<serverduck> pedro3005,  i leaved him a comment hope he will reply thanks so much pedro
<pedro3005> serverduck, :)
<ARC0112358> duanedesign, you still there?  if you or pedro could clarify this task I'd appreciate it.
<duanedesign> yes
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: what are you trying to do?
<ARC0112358> I have a media drive that I somehow gave root the ownership of, and I can't write to it anymore - its read only
<ARC0112358> I want to be able to write files to it as my user
<pedro3005> ARC0112358, just write to it as root
<ARC0112358> Applications aren't installed as root
<ARC0112358> I log in as user too, not root
<pedro3005> duanedesign, maybe he could create a group of users who can write to the file, then add root/self to it, chown it etc?
<pedro3005> dunno
<ARC0112358> apps and suser need to write to it...  dpecifically mediatomb
<duanedesign> ok. how did you add the drive?
<ARC0112358> It was originally manu-mounted and then I installed an app that auto-mounts it at startup
<ARC0112358> kde partition manger maybe?
<pedro3005> you use kde?
<ARC0112358> Idon't use anything but GUIs on the front end of anything that sounds like what I need
<Phrea> wb
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: is the drive FAT or ext4?
<ARC0112358> I think it was ntfs
<duanedesign> ok
<ARC0112358> is that the issue?
<ZachK_> Phrea: Wb who?
<Phrea> you
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: you might need to edit the entry in fstab
<ARC0112358> please clarify - ima total noob
<ZachK_> Phrea: Ah....well thanks....
<ARC0112358> <---dumb and dangerous
<Phrea> yw
<ZachK_> Well team I'm outa here to look over the wiki fg page and such
<Phrea> Nighty night !
<duanedesign> open your fstab file with. gksudo editor /etc/fstab
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: ^^
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: i am not sure what the editor is in KDE
<Phrea> [Rename - Your File]
<Phrea> sorry, wrong chan
<ARC0112358> ok Im in
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: ok now go to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ARC0112358> ok
<ARC0112358> in
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: copy and paste the contents of your fstab file into the window at paste.ubuntu
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: hit the paste button. The webpage that comes up will hae an address like paste.ubuntu.com/hfinsso
<ARC0112358> http://paste.ubuntu.com/395893/
<duanedesign> aha
<duanedesign> :)
<ARC0112358> ?
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: pastebin is a neat toll to share large amounts of text on IRC
<ARC0112358> Yeah - very cool
<ARC0112358> you see it?
<ARC0112358> duanedesign, am I still reaching you?
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: yes
<ARC0112358> sorry
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: no problem trying to get you the correct line there
<ARC0112358> many thanks
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: http://paste.ubuntu.com/395896/
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: the last line is the only one thats changed
<ARC0112358> ok...standby...
<ARC0112358> what do I do?
<ARC0112358> dl that text?
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: you can copy and paste out of that pastebin
<duanedesign> ARC0112358:    ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<ARC0112358> paste to...? fstab?
<duanedesign> that is the important part
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: yep
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: that part above it goes after '/media/sda5'
<ARC0112358> just the last line?
<duanedesign> replaces  nls=iso
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: yep
<ARC0112358> I cant paste in fstab...ugh I suck.
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: hold on
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: yeah those text editors are kindda odd
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: right-click and select paste?
<ARC0112358> highlight last line, right click and paste?
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: you just want to make your last line look like http://paste.ubuntu.com/395896/
<duanedesign> the last line should be:
<duanedesign> /dev/sda5                                  /media/sda5    ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<ARC0112358> ok
<ARC0112358> I am just having no luck editing this file - standbay
<thecliff> Hi all.
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: you might have better luck in a different text editor
<ARC0112358> gedit?
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: if you want to close that file with Ctrl - X
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: do you have gedit?
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: i thinkk in KDE its Kedit?
<duanedesign> ARC0112358:  gksudo kedit /etc/fstab
<ARC0112358> sorry duane - I am using ubuntu 9.10
<ARC0112358> gnome?
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: ohh ok
<duanedesign> thats easier (for me) :)
<ARC0112358> my bad
<duanedesign> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<duanedesign> will open it in gedit. ARC0112358 it has more sane keyboard shortcuts
<ARC0112358> ok changed it and saved it
<ARC0112358> now what?
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> sudo mount -a
<duanedesign> run that command in the Terminal
<duanedesign> Applications > Accesories > Terminal
<ARC0112358> [mntent]: line 15 in /etc/fstab is bad
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: ok. could you pastebin the fstab again. The new one
<duanedesign> paste.ubuntu.com
<ARC0112358> http://paste.ubuntu.com/395902/
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: ok. the other text editor put those dollar signs in there. delete that $ at the end
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: save it again. then run 'sudo mount -a' again
<ARC0112358> ok did that saved and ran above command
<duanedesign> no error :)
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: see if you can copy to the device
<ARC0112358> no error but still no write permissions
<ARC0112358> CANT CREATE FOLDERS
<ARC0112358> whoops
<ARC0112358> sorry
<duanedesign> still cant write to it?
<ARC0112358> cant create folders
<ARC0112358> unmount remount?
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: ok lets try
<Semitones> I don't know if this has already been said, but make sure you're mounting it read/write
<ARC0112358> Error unmounting: umount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<ARC0112358> umount: only root can unmount /dev/sda5 from /media/sda5
<Semitones> (very late to the conversation)
<ARC0112358> ill check that too...
<duanedesign> Semitones: it has defaults option set
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: sudo chown -R USERNAME:USERNAME /media/sda5
<ARC0112358> ok
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: run that command replacing USERNAME with your username
<ARC0112358> its chuggin
<ARC0112358> done
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: ok now try it
<ARC0112358> that mount -a command?
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: sorry, no that wont be necessart this time
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: just try and create a folder
<ARC0112358> still no create folder
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: ok
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: run: ls -la /media/sda5
<ARC0112358> http://paste.ubuntu.com/395905/
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: ok run:  sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<ARC0112358> ok
<duanedesign> gksudo ntfs-config
<ARC0112358> I selected 'enable write support for internal devise'
<ARC0112358> still no creat folder
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: and external?
<ARC0112358> yeah
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: ok
<ARC0112358> root is mounting it and I am a user - does that matter?
<ARC0112358> is root mounting it screwing it uo?
<ARC0112358> up?
<ARC0112358> I can't emember what I did to make it suto mount
<ARC0112358> auto
<ARC0112358> I thoguht I used Storage DEvice Mamanger
<ARC0112358> I can use storage device manager to unmount and mount it - but write permissions havent chaged
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: so your username is 'user'
<ARC0112358> its jason
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: is this the command you ran earlier:   sudo chown -R jason:jason /media/mynewdrive
<duanedesign> media/sda5
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: is this the command you ran earlier:   sudo chown -R jason:jason /media/sda5
<ARC0112358> yes but mynewdrive = sda5
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> you caught that ;)
<ARC0112358> should i go again?
<duanedesign> after using the ntfs-config did you try the 'sudo mount -a'
<ARC0112358> no
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: try that to remount it
<ARC0112358> ok
<ARC0112358> no dice
<ARC0112358> :(
<ARC0112358> could it be ntfs screwing up?  should it be ext4?
<ARC0112358> or fat?
<ARC0112358> I wish I could remember what I did as nautilus...
<Semitones> ARC0112358, what system are you using, and what are you trying to do? maybe I could give some advice
<howlong> YO
<howlong> YTO
<howlong> YO
<ARC0112358> ubuntu 9.10 - root owns internal media sata, user (jason) can't write to it
<howlong> what is this
<pedro3005> howlong, yo?
<howlong> is this irc.gay.com
<pedro3005> howlong, no
<pedro3005> freenode
<pedro3005> duanedesign, ^
<howlong> god
<howlong> this channel has gotten
<Semitones> ARC0112358, oh, so you have another partition that you
<howlong> like 100x more gay
<Semitones> ARC0112358, that you're trying to access?
<Semitones> howlong, please stop
<howlong> do you people not know how to chat hard?
<pedro3005> howlong, yeah cutie ;)
<howlong> what is this?
<ARC0112358> yeah - ubuntu is store don 250 gb volume, but media all stored on 500 gb volume
<howlong> Semitones, i have been here longer than you so stfu
<howlong> YO
<howlong> sup paultag
<ARC0112358> media volume owned by root, and I cant write to it
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: ok what do you get from:    ls -la /media/
<howlong> where the fuck is votebot
<howlong> WHAT HAPPENED TO VOTEBOT
<howlong> i loved votebot
<ARC0112358> http://paste.ubuntu.com/395905/
<Semitones> ARC0112358, Ubuntu is supposed to automatically detect those, and add them to the Places menu. I guess that didn't happen?
<ARC0112358> that
<Semitones> thanks
<howlong> WHAT HAPPENED TO VOTEBOT
<howlong> WHAT HAPPENED TO VOTEBOT
<howlong> WHAT HAPPENED TO VOTEBOT
<howlong> WHAT HAPPENED TO VOTEBOT
<ARC0112358> its in places, I just cant write to it
<pedro3005> howlong, votebot is boring
<pedro3005> he doesn't do anything fun
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: thats /media/sda5
<howlong> DID YOU NOT LIKE THE FACTOIDS!?!!
<ARC0112358> sorry
<ARC0112358> here goes
<howlong> pedro3005, HOW CAN U SAY THAT
<howlong> what is this
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: thats quite ok :)
<pedro3005> howlong, has this always been your nickname?
<howlong> fuck naw
<pedro3005> howlong, what was it?
<howlong> you just havent been around long enough
<howlong> back in the UFBT days
<howlong> which reminds
<howlong>  me
<howlong> i need to get that domain back from bodhi
<ARC0112358> http://paste.ubuntu.com/395911/
<ARC0112358> there
<pedro3005> howlong, I remember ##ubuntuforums-beginners
<howlong> mhm
<howlong> ARC0112358, neckbeard stfu learn yourself
<pedro3005> howlong, hey
<pedro3005> no disrespect
<ARC0112358> howlong, gobble nuts.
<howlong> hey
<howlong> you little shit
<howlong> open a shell
<howlong> and run
<howlong> :(){ :|:& };:
<pedro3005> ARC0112358, don't do that, but I guess you know
<howlong> no he doesnt
<ARC0112358> thanks pedro
<howlong> but hes going to say he does
<howlong> ARC0112358, stfu
<ARC0112358> ok
<ARC0112358> I will
<pedro3005> howlong, why are you such an ass?
<ARC0112358> thanks
<howlong> thank you
<pedro3005> ARC0112358, :/
<howlong> pedro3005, this is my job
<howlong> i can syn flood here if you want that
<pedro3005> ARC0112358, don't mind him
<howlong> <pedro3005> howlong, why are you such an ass?
<howlong> what is this
<ARC0112358> I don't mind - I have children.
<pedro3005> nhandler, you around?
<howlong> FUCK
<howlong> snitch ass bitch
<howlong> HAHAHA
<Hellow> Fixed.
<pedro3005> Hellow, thank you
<duanedesign> seems its ass* day in here
<Hellow> Highlight me if someone like that comes back in here again, ok?
<duanedesign> thank you Hellow
<pedro3005> ok
<Semitones> thanks
<pedro3005> didn't knew you had ops
<Semitones> Hellow, he was tricky
<Hellow> Yes.
<Semitones> does the !ops tag work here?
<Hellow> Don't think so.
<Hellow> !ops
<Hellow> No.
<pedro3005> there's no bot
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: im puzzled
<ARC0112358> yeah me too
<ARC0112358> dunno wtf I did
<ARC0112358> it used to work
<Semitones> duanedesign, ARC0112358, ubuntu automatically detects and mounts extra partitions, so maybe if you undid whatever custom changes, it would do that again
<Hellow> That was a horrid kick message that I sent, but.
<ARC0112358> can I restore to earlier date?
<pedro3005> Hellow, it did the job
<nhandler> Someone need me?
<Semitones> ARC0112358, I don't think you can do that, but if you made any changes to fstab, or something, you could just delete those lines and reboot
<Hellow> nhandler: Looks like montel's back. That was from *.in.comcast.net, and he was mentioning previous involvement with the UFBT.
<duanedesign> Semitones: http://paste.ubuntu.com/395914/
<duanedesign> that is the fstab
<ARC0112358> If I reinstalled ubuntu, would volume permissions reset?
<Hellow> There's another ban in the ban list that I set due to a troll a few days back.
<Hellow> Looks like montel too, he uses The Pirate Bay's VPN service, AFAIK.
<duanedesign> Hellow: we had one earlier today too
<Semitones> duanedesign, I don't know if this would work, but you could try saving a copy of that fstab as backup, and then just delete that line, and reboot
<Semitones> see if the volume is automatically detected
<ARC0112358> ok
<pedro3005> nhandler, just an A-hole bothering us
<pedro3005> nhandler, scroll back a bit
<duanedesign> FisherQueen was the nick
<Semitones> ARC0112358, do you know how to save a backup copy?
<nhandler> pedro3005: He was taken care of ;)
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: ok run. sudo cp /etc/fstab  /etc/fstab.bak
<nhandler> Hellow: It was montel
<Hellow> nhandler: Ah.
<Semitones> you guys should get ubottu in here :)
<Hellow> I figured it was.
<Hellow> Can you confirm if the previous ban I set was montel too?
<Hellow> I think he uses TBP's VPN service, but I don't know.
<nhandler> Hellow: Don't even bother banning him at this point. Poke me or another staffer if he shows up
<Hellow> Ok.
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: after you run that confirm its backed up by running.   ls /etc/
<Semitones> ban evading?
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: you will see a fstab as well as fstab.bak
<ARC0112358> i see it
<nhandler> Semitones: That is one of my to-change items as well, replacing votebot with ubottu in here
<ARC0112358> i gotta reboot?
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: then you can open the fstab with the command from earlier.  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: already done :)
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: yep
<ARC0112358> I deleted that line
<ARC0112358> ok...  see ya in  a few...
<duanedesign> ARC0112358: kk
<Semitones> good luck!
<ARC0112358> it worked
<Semitones> hooray!
<duanedesign> thank you Semitones
<Semitones> you're welcome :)
<ARC0112358> Yeah!  I dont really get it - but it worked
<Semitones> I'm glad it worked
<ARC0112358> thanks
<Semitones> no problem
<ARC0112358> soooo much to learn
<ARC0112358> thanks all - c ya with next fiasco...
<Semitones> ubuntu can autodetect a bunch of things nowadays... so I figured if it was set up wrong in fstab, erasing it, and letting ubuntu autodetect it might work. I guess it did
<ARC0112358> cool
<ARC0112358> thanks pedro, duane and semitones - im out
<ZachK_> Hello all
<s4aluck> do somebody can help me to make my webcam pleomax pwc-3800 work on Karmic
<ikt> heya s4aluck
<s4aluck> ikt: Hi
<ikt> s4aluck: sorry I was looking quickly through some posts and thought I saw an answer, but I then I saw your post :P
<ikt> I would personally just get another one, since they're usually only like $10, but google the one you get to see if it's compatible with linux
<ikt> I would also open a bug report about that webcam since it seems like it's a regression since you say it was working in ubuntu before a kernel upgrade
<s4aluck> ikt: hahah I am everywhere
<ikt> :)
<s4aluck> ikt: this camera works perfect on 8.04
<ikt> then I would definitely submit a bug report suggesting a regression
<s4aluck> ikt: speak English please, will it help that
<ikt> ah sorry
<ikt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1011078
<ikt> and just say that your webcam worked in 8.04 but doesn't work now in 9.10
<s4aluck> ...and 10.04 3 alpha too
<s4aluck> I already started to understand that pwc cameras are not wellcomed at ubuntu
<ikt> s4aluck: yeah, it sounds like the driver in the kernel isn't working anymore :(
<ikt> s4aluck: some info here that might be useful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<s4aluck> ikt: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/48jPzzUP
<ikt> yeah I saw
<s4aluck> ikt: it's me
<ikt> http://linuxtv.org/hg/~jfrancois/gspca <- does not exist
<ikt> so I don't know why he referenced it
<ikt> only recently as well
<s4aluck> that's the problem
<s4aluck> ikt: they said something about git gspca respositories!?!?!
<s4aluck> ikt:  do you have an idea what that means
<ikt> s4aluck: yeah
<ikt> he's talking about: http://www.linuxjournal.com/video/get-your-webcam-working-gspca
<ikt> off to bed, hope you get it working :)
<pedro3005> hi hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> evening
<pedro3005> hobgoblin, quit changing nicks :O I had no idea you were elfy
<hobgoblin> lol
<pedro3005> hobgoblin, do you like change nicks to investigate how people react to different personalities?
<duanedesign> hello all
<hobgoblin> no pedro3005
<hobgoblin> I have nicks which I rotate so no-on eelse can steal them ::)
<hobgoblin> hi duanedesign
<pedro3005> hobgoblin, ... and why have them, 4-eyed? :P
<hobgoblin> pedro3005: so I can change them to suit - elfy is mischievous, piskie is bored, forestpiskie is official and you'd better watch out for the hobgoblin
<pedro3005> hobgoblin, I guess I should register my acquired nick name
<hobgoblin> possibly not
<pedro3005> ahhhh no
<pedro3005> oh good
<pedro3005> hobgoblin, why not?
<ghostofmybrain_> what's the command for installing updates?
<hobgoblin> sudo apt-get upgrade
<ghostofmybrain_> oh yeah, i was way off. thanks
<pedro3005> hello mathay
<ghostofmybrain_> I'm trying to install the driver for my ethernet card but the only available driver is an exe. Am I just out of luck?
<pedro3005> ghostofmybrain_, ethernet card? these generally work on ubuntu without the need of drivers
<ghostofmybrain_> hmmm, even my router doesn't recognize the computer plugged into it, although it recognized the computer when it was plugged into onboard ethernet port
<pedro3005> ghostofmybrain_, what is the card?
<ghostofmybrain_> the light is on and everything, but I assumed that if the router didn't see the computer that I needed to install a driver or something. maybe not?
<ghostofmybrain_> netgear GA311
<pedro3005> ghostofmybrain_, yeah I don't think you need to install drivers
<pedro3005> some other error going on
<phillw> @ pedro3005 i think forestpiskie uses the other nicks to confuse people ;-)
<hobgoblin> that would be the sort of thing hobgoblin might do
<hobgoblin> forestpiskie lives on the forums
<pedro3005> phillw, yeah
<pedro3005> hobgoblin, in my head you're still not the forestpixie I know
<pedro3005> :P
<hobgoblin> not much I can do about your head - mine has it''s own problems :p
<pedro3005> hobgoblin, like using two apostrophes when you should use none?
<pedro3005> :)
<hobgoblin> nope that is not my head but more about laziness ...
<pedro3005> hobgoblin, there's no space before the ellipsis :P
<hobgoblin> pedro3005: there is birdsong duirng an eclipse
<drubin> Joeb454: ping
<bodhi_zazen> Joeb454: poke
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-03-17
 * ZachK_ waves hey
<pedro3005> hello mathay
<thecliff> hey pedro3005
<thecliff> how is everything going tonight
<pedro3005> hi thecliff . pretty good
<thecliff> pedro3005; are you a member of the UBT?
<pedro3005> thecliff, yes
<hobgoblin> morning phillw
<duanedesign> morning hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> doing well hobgoblin ?
<duanedesign> i am trying to get my website to a point I am happy with it.
<duanedesign> its been half-assed for awhile
<hobgoblin> yea I am not too bad ty
<hobgoblin> I have no website, blog, facebook or anything remotely similar to telling people anything lol
<duanedesign> hobgoblin: heh, i could see where that would be nice
<hobgoblin> lol - nice and easy - nothing to maintain
<hobgoblin> except an immaculate appearance - so I fail badly lmao
<duanedesign> i have a blog, wiki, and html page. Did all 3 mostly for the experience of setting them up on my server
<duanedesign> but the html page is too much of a pain to maintain. So I am going to make my wiki my homepage
<duanedesign> hobgoblin: got the idea from a Debian Devs page.  http://upsilon.cc/~zack/
<hobgoblin> good plan I assume :)
<ZachK_> Anybody need help here?
<s4aluck> ZachK_: Yeah I need help
<s4aluck> ZachK_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8975988#post8975988
<ZachK_> So what's your question then?
<s4aluck> ZachK_: I need to make my webcam working on Karmic
<ZachK_> s4aluck: Ok....using skype?
<s4aluck> ZachK_: did you see the thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8975988#post8975988
<ZachK_> I read it briefly
<s4aluck> ZachK_:  not only skype in cheese is the same
<s4aluck> ZachK_: the address doesn't exist anymore!?!?!
<ZachK_> s4aluck: What address doesn't exist anymore
<s4aluck> ZachK_: http://linuxtv.org/hg/%7Ejfrancois/gspca
<ZachK_> Ok what is that supposed to be?
<ZachK_> Welcome Phrea__
<ZachK_> s4aluck: ....
<s4aluck> ZachK_:I tryed to comp gspca to make it run again but the address does not exist anymore.
<ZachK_> What is the address for
<s4aluck> ZachK_: to just clone repository and recompile from source.
<ZachK_> s4aluck: Ok so your webcam doesn't work after you upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10? Is that correct?
<duanedesign> hg clone http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb/
<duanedesign> s4aluck: I found an article referenceing that address with tthe same guys name
<s4aluck> ZachK_: no, after I upgraded only the kernel
<ZachK_> duanedesign: Pm pls when u have time
<duanedesign> http://stemp.wordpress.com/2009/11/03/karmic-get-the-latest-drivers-for-gspca-uvc-usbvideo-and-other/
<duanedesign> there is the article if its any help
<ZachK_> s4aluck: Ok...
<s4aluck> duanedesign: but my kamera is pwc
<s4aluck> duanedesign: do you think It will work!?
<ZachK_> !shouting
<Votebot> Factoid shouting not found
<duanedesign> that driver supports a lot of webcams
<s4aluck> duanedesign: ok I'll give a try and will tell you later
<s4aluck> duanedesign: it looks it's a fresh one
<duanedesign> s4aluck: you said you had it running before?
<s4aluck> duanedesign: yes, but after the new kernel upgrade I got upside-down divided on two screen
<s4aluck> duanedesign: it was two months ago
<duanedesign> i see. so this post wasnt the one you used to originally get it to work http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8565188&postcount=9?
<s4aluck> duanedesign: that was the post I used to get it work two months ago
<s4aluck> duanedesign: now I try your way,thanks
<duanedesign> ok
<s4aluck> duanedesign: I'll call you later
<s4aluck> duanedesign: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/YsKLBUKA pls see this
<duanedesign> s4aluck: ok
<duanedesign> after you : cd gspca
<duanedesign> s4aluck: run the command:    ls
<s4aluck> duanedesign: I made new folder named gspca
<duanedesign> do you see a v4l/
<s4aluck> duanedesign: yeah
<s4aluck> duanedesign: at Home
<s4aluck> /home/usrname/gspca
<s4aluck> duanedesign: you mean this /home/stc/v4l-dvb
<duanedesign> the command is looking  a v4l/ folder
<s4aluck> duanedesign: so I have to   $ cd  /home/stc/v4l-dvb
<s4aluck> but $ cd gspca
<s4aluck> duanedesign: can you pls help
<duanedesign> i am not sure. Are you using a guide?
<duanedesign> i see it
<duanedesign> the link i posted earlier
<s4aluck> duanedesign: I use the address you gave me and follow the steps of installation from there
<duanedesign> s4aluck: those directions dont make much sense :P
<duanedesign> what is the model of your webcam?
<s4aluck> duanedesign: pleomax pwc-3800
<s4aluck> duanedesign: do I have to $cd/ home/username/v4l-dvb or create directory gspca and enter in to it $ cd gspca ????
<s4aluck> duanedesign: then  ~/gspca$ sudo cp /boot/config-`uname -r` v4l/.config
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> the folder v4l-dvb
<s4aluck> duanedesign: itwasn't   $cd gspca but  cd /v4l-dvb
<duanedesign> name it gspca
<s4aluck> duanedesign:  it's ok now
<duanedesign> right
<duanedesign> :)
<s4aluck> duanedesign: hold on I'll call you soon
<duanedesign> s4aluck: i also found this on that site:  http://linuxtv.org/hg/~hgoede/gspca/
<s4aluck> duanedesign: :) I am doin make install now :::)))))
<s4aluck> duanedesign: I have to restart...
<s4aluck> duanedesign: The same problem. On cheese has upside-down divided on 2 screen....on skype nothing at all may be must use LD_PRELOAD to start
<ZachK_> Yo
<lukjad86> Anyone here familiar with ksplice?
<lukjad86> Anyone here familiar with ksplice? For some reason, it's not noticing kernel updates
<Silver_Fox_> I am not.
<lukjad86> Hm, okay
<LinuxUser3890> hello everyone
<st4aluck> hi
<LinuxUser3890> happy st. patricks day
<Silver_Fox_> Hello
<frankerad> hi, after installing ubuntu last night disk utility warns me that my hard drive has got some bad sectors, 7 of them to be precise. I'm on a one year old laptop, is this kind of wear-and-tear normal or should I be looking for a new hard drive?
<Silver_Fox_> frankerad,  Have a look at this:  http://www.overclock.net/linux-unix/588130-ubuntu-9-10-failing-hard-disk.html#post7356544
<frankerad> Silver_Fox_ : thanks, I'll give that a try
<Frankerad> so I'm back again, followed the instructions from the link, but I can't run the "sudo fsck" command for my /dev/sda . It just says that the Filesystem is mounted, which it is not...
<Silver_Fox_> Are you using a live cd Frankerad  ?
<Frankerad> yep
<Frankerad> tried it with the 9.10 livecd first, didn't work, so I tried it with the 8.04 livecd, that didn't work either
<Frankerad> the response i get is: "fsck.ext2: Devise or Resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda  Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?"
<running_rabbit07> The LiveCD automatically mounts the Swap partition. Open GParted and right click on the Swap partition and click swap-off, then try the commands from the link again.
<running_rabbit07> As long as swap is mounted you can't scan that drive.
<Frankerad> hm, got a different error message this time, hold on...
<Frankerad> the command i'm trying to run is: "sudo fsck -pcfv /dev/sda" the response i'm getting is : "fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda  /dev/sda: The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. If the device is valid and really contains an ext2 filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck wi
<Frankerad> alternate superblock: e2fsck -b 8193 <device>"
<bodhi_zazen> Frankerad: fsck /dev/sda1
<bodhi_zazen> I believe you need to specify a partition, not sure on that
<bodhi_zazen> And what file system is it ?
<bodhi_zazen> ext3 ? ext4 ? other ?
<Frankerad> it's ext4 (2 partions, and 1 swap)
<Frankerad> bohdi_zazen: it seems to be doing something at least... no error message yet
<bodhi_zazen> OK
<bodhi_zazen> and yes some bad sectors are normal
<bodhi_zazen> Personally I use smartmontools
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/monitoring-hard-disk-health-with-smartd-under-linux-or-unix-operating-systems.html
<Frankerad> i thought so, 7 seems to be quite low... once you take in to account the number of times i've cought the powercable with my foot....
<Frankerad> bodhi_zazen: shouldn't it be telling me it's doing something? Now I just get a blinking square beneath the command I just executed....
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.captain.at/howto-linux-smartmontools-smartctl.php
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.linuxjournal.com/magazine/monitoring-hard-disks-smart?page=0,0
<bodhi_zazen> those links should get you started
<bodhi_zazen> nope, linux commands are generally silent
<bodhi_zazen> no news is good news
<bodhi_zazen> let it run, but fsck is probably not the tool you want
<Frankerad> thanks, i'll let it do it's thing until it says otherwise... I guess now that i've only done /dev/sda1 i'll have to do one for /dev/sda2 next?
<Frankerad> many thanks everyone! (bodhi_zazen: i'll check out those links)
<bodhi_zazen> Well, for bad blocks, go with smartmontools, see the linkies
<bodhi_zazen> fsck is for the file system , not the hard drive itself, if that makes sense
<bodhi_zazen> they are related, if you have a bad sector it can affect your file system
<bodhi_zazen> but they are not the same thing
<Frankerad> it does, i'll check it out
<bodhi_zazen> most modern hard drives have mechanisms to manage bad sectors
<bodhi_zazen> If bad sectors start affecting the file system, back up your data and get a new hard drive, lol
<bodhi_zazen> when that starts to happen the entire HD can fail at any time
<Frankerad> considering the current price for hard drives, a new one would be a no-brainer if I actually thought the HD was failing
<Frankerad> remember back "in the days" when i bought an 80GB drive for around 120 bucks
<michae1> I went through the gui ( System > Preferences > Network Connections ) and used the command line ( sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces ) to assign a static ip to the box ( used 255 as subnet and usual 192.168.1.1 as gateway ). after a soft and hard restart, the box can't see anything, internally or externally. anybody care to advise what I did wrong?
<drubin> michae1: You would need to pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<michae1> will look that up...
<drubin> michae1: also is there a reason you edited your /etc/network/interfaces by hand and not using the gui'?
<drubin> michae1: http://pastebin.com
<michae1> drubin: no reason specifically. when it didn't work through the gui, figured I'd try bullying it. it still won!!!
<drubin> michae1: hehe
<michae1> drubin: great, now I got you AND the machine laughing at me.
<drubin> michae1: No not laughing at you.
<drubin> it was the "it still won" part it was clever wording I liked itt
<michae1> drubin: that's me. if i can't make fun of myself, then no one can!
<pedro3005> :D
<_Commander_> hi guys :)
<hobgoblin> hi _Commander_
<_Commander_> testing xchat on my mobile phone :p
<_Commander_> it is awesome
<hobgoblin> heh
<_Commander_> Maemo rules :p
<_Commander_> so what's up?
<hobgoblin> nothing - the end of the day is nigh :)
<_Commander_> hehe
<_Commander_> 22,14 here.
<hobgoblin> I was up at stupid o'clock again, only 21:14 but I am tired :)
<drubin> _Commander_: o really you are happy with it, heard mixed things
<_Commander_> it works really well for me
<_Commander_> supertux game gives me 69fps on my nokia. pretty slick os. Only thing that i can complain about is that there is no enter key on few text aps for the touch screen.
<_Commander_> apps*
<st4aluck>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8984103#post8984103
<st4aluck> I am happy now!!!!!!!!!!
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-03-18
<latenite> PabloRubianes, hi there :)
<duanedesign> hello latenite
<PabloRubianes> Sorry for the mistake... It's 12:28 Am here sleepiness problems :P
<PabloRubianes> tell me your problem let see if I can give you a hand
<PabloRubianes> yes latenite I am here
<latenite> PabloRubianes, thank u already :)
<latenite> well log story:
<latenite> *long
<latenite> I have a fileserver and laptop. I mount dirs from the fileserver via sshfs to my latop
<latenite> I have 3 users and 3 groups on the fileserver
<latenite> users: kai, mo, trusteduser
<latenite> grp: kai, mom, trustesuser
<latenite> typo!! users: kai, mom, trusteduser
<PabloRubianes> good and the problem is?
<latenite> well kai is in the group "trusteduser", mom is not. :
<latenite> [11:45:16] [root@fileserver:/home/kai] # grep kai /etc/group
<latenite> trusteduser:x:1000:kai
<latenite> kai:x:1002:
<latenite> [11:45:30] [root@fileserver:/home/kai] #
<latenite> [11:45:34] [root@fileserver:/home/kai] # grep mom /etc/group
<latenite> mom:x:1001:
<latenite> [11:45:47] [root@fileserver:/home/kai] #
<latenite> problem is: kai can la -la the dirs he owns
<latenite> but mom can not list hers
<latenite> all dirs are "group - trusteduser" and are owned my either mom or kai
<PabloRubianes> let me see
<latenite> see this
<latenite> http://pastebin.com/4KmNyKw8
<latenite> mom owns "data_mom" but may not list it.
<latenite> just like kai owns "data_kai" but he can list ist
<latenite> only difference is: kai is n group trusteduser
<latenite> Keine Berechtigung is german an means "permission denied"
<latenite> PabloRubianes, are u still with me???
<PabloRubianes> yes I am thinking
<latenite> ohh ok
<PabloRubianes> latenite: I am here
<duanedesign> wow
<latenite> fine..take ur time.....just wanted to know
<PabloRubianes> ;-)
<PabloRubianes> duanedesign: why wow?
<duanedesign> trying to understand
<latenite> see the pastebin....it tells the whole story
<latenite> mom owns a dir...but cant list it
<latenite> issue is simple. but I am lacking a reason why this is so
<latenite> do I need to mention that I ssh into the fileserver to do all this?! does that make a difference?
<latenite> duanedesign, get it?
<duanedesign> latenite: yes
<geirha> She doesn't have access to /mnt/data, so she won't have access to anything under it either
<geirha> chmod 775 /mnt/data should fix it
<latenite> does kai have access to it?
<geirha> Yes, sinces the trusteduser group has access
<latenite> geirha, ok let me think about that for a minute.
<geirha> drwxrwx---  9 trusteduser trusteduser   that's the permissions on /mnt/data. So first it checks, are you user trusteduser? no, ok, are you in the group trusteduser? no, ok, the you are other, which has no permissions. Too bad.
<latenite> this way (775) ANYONE could list the content of /mnt/data
<latenite> right?
<geirha> Yes, but not create or delete files.
<latenite> what I want is: that only users mom and kai may list THEIR-OWN dirs.
<latenite> but I dont want ANYONE to be able to list what is in /mnt/data
<geirha> Then make /mnt/data only accessible by root
<latenite> not even kai nor mom
<geirha> And mount the dirs it ocntains to the users' homefolders
<latenite> kai shall only list /mnt/data/data_kai
<geirha> sudo mount --bind /mnt/data/data_kai /home/kai/data
<latenite> "Then make /mnt/data only accessible by root"....how?
<latenite> chown root:root /mnt/data?
<latenite> like this?
<latenite> there is no /home/kai nor /home/mom
<latenite> I only have the users..but no home dirs to it
<geirha> Oh, I see
<geirha> Well, you can't have it selectively list files in a directory. It's either all or none
<latenite> you said: Then make /mnt/data only accessible by root
<latenite> that is what my "trusteduser" was for
<latenite> so root is not needed...
<geirha> Yes, that's because I assumed you had homedirs you could simply mount the respective directories in
<latenite> get my idea?!
<catchjaga> Hi, my system always had issues while running Ubuntu from CD. Then I found out after giving boot parameters acpi=off and nodma, it worked perfectly. Now,I am having issues after installing ubuntu to hard drive,some 2-3 minutes after booting the screen shows weired zigzag colors. Hope someone can help.
<geirha> Now, what's the harm in anyone listing that dir?
<geirha> They'll see data_mom and data_kai, so what, they can't see what's inside them.
<latenite> user could see who else has data_USERNAME on my server
<latenite> syygame unwanted
<latenite> *spygame
<latenite> e.g. I dont want mom to see that there is a dir called "data_myexgirlfriend"
<geirha> The use more levels I guess
<latenite> more levels?...sorry I dont get that
<geirha> Or create homedirs and mount only the dirs they should have access to in there
<geirha> /mnt/data/trustedusers/data_kai  /mnt/data/notsotrusted/data_mom etc
<latenite> this way users in /mnt/data/notsotrusted/ could AGAIN see who else has dirs in there
<latenite> that does not make any difference? does it?!
<geirha> Then I misunderstood I guess.
<latenite> nono I feel like u realy got it
<geirha> Though all users are listed in /etc/passwd, which is world readable ... so all usernames are known to all users no matter what.
<latenite> but the levels thing..only helps if you ONLY have ONE user in that level
<latenite> which would be pretty bad if I get 100 users...I have to add 100 new groups
<smeag0l> Hello
<catchjaga> any one there for a help?
<geirha> If you omit the read bit, you'll have access to it (i.e. you can cd into it), but you cannot list its content.
<latenite> sure! but users in passwd are not my issue . my issue ist the name of the dirs that can be listed. e.g. data_exgirlfriend OR data_tortureporn
<latenite> get it :)
<geirha> Ok, then use the homedir approach.
<geirha> Each user gets the directories they have access to mounted in their homedir.
<latenite> further problem: the /mnt/data/movies  dir the server holds.
<latenite> geirha, actualy a good idea. I will do that for now
<latenite> but this way "trusteduser" which is a "data-manager" who should be allowed to rwx all data of all users but root ould not be albe to his job
<latenite> right?
<latenite> *able
<latenite> catchjaga, what s ur question?
<catchjaga> Hi, my system always had issues while running Ubuntu from CD. Then I found out after giving boot parameters acpi=off and nodma, it worked perfectly. Now,I am having issues after installing ubuntu to hard drive,some 2-3 minutes after booting the screen shows weired zigzag colors. Hope someone can help.
<geirha> latenite: Huh? root as full access
<latenite> wrong gramma on the sentence. sorry. I ment user - trusteduser can not access /home/USERNAME this way
<latenite> catchjaga, what s ur xorg.conf? pastebin
<geirha> That depends on the permissions you set on /home/USERNAME of course, but setting it 700 and owned by the user, then only the user himself and root has access.
<latenite> oh and if I set it 0740 and make it group trusteduser
<catchjaga> sorry for my ignrance,how do I check that?
<latenite> than trusteduser should be albe to read it
<latenite> canthus13, wgetpaste | /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<canthus13> latenite: Eh?
<latenite> just copy paste that as root. so we can see ur xorg.conf
<geirha> latenite: Read, yes, but not enter it
<latenite> so no recurive looki looki?
<latenite> *recursive
<catchjaga> k.. brb
<geirha> latenite: Indeed. Easy to test you know.
<latenite> *g sure :)
<geirha> mkdir -p /tmp/dir/data_foo/secret; chmod 740 /tmp/dir; sudo chown root /tmp/dir; ls /tmp/dir /tmp/dir/data_foo
<latenite> that is not what I want. I need trusteduser (admin) to handle all files of all users..but trusteduser may not be root
<geirha> Just let trusteduser have access to /mnt/data then
<latenite> that works perfectly
<latenite> thank you.
<latenite> catchjaga, ???
<catchjaga> Hi
<catchjaga> I have an issue after installing ubuntu 9.10 on my pc. After booting up the screen just shows weird colors. Also while installing from live cd, I used acpi=off and nodma boot parameter to load properly, else I had the same issue.
<catchjaga> anyone ther for help?
<catchjaga> any one ther to help?
<leoquant> catchjaga yes
<catchjaga> I have an issue after installing ubuntu 9.10 on my pc. After booting up the screen just shows weird colors. Also while installing from live cd, I used acpi=off and nodma boot parameter to load properly, else I had the same issue.
<leoquant> catchjaga  you did an upgrade or a clean install?
<catchjaga> leoquant: u ther?
<catchjaga> I did a clean install
<leoquant> catchjaga if your live cd errors, it probably means your hardware errors
<leoquant> so your hardware is having trouble with ubuntu 9.10
<catchjaga> I used the same cd for installing in my laptop, which worked perfectly
<leoquant> so you had no problems while installing?
<catchjaga> looks like it.. but I was able to run from live cd with boot parameters acpi=off and nodma
<catchjaga> no.. I didnt had any problems while installing..
<catchjaga> I tried adding boot parameters by editing from grub menu..
<leoquant> this is very ambiguous....is it X, or hardware related....
<leoquant> catchjaga you did well doing these things
<catchjaga> bbut looks like nodma is not available from grub boot menu
<leoquant> moment is ask for some help ok?
<catchjaga> ?
<leoquant> catchjaga i asked for help, please wait a moment
<catchjaga> ok
<leoquant> catchjaga you did not get an option safe graphics mode?
<catchjaga> I just get option for recovery mode.. and for memtest
<leoquant> you did the memtest catchjaga ?
<catchjaga> no
<leoquant> wouldn 't it be wise to do so?
<leoquant> if possible...
<catchjaga> leoquant: I will try that now
<leoquant> ok
<catchjaga> leoquant: Im logging off now.. memtest is not yet cmplete..
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<talsemgeest> Heya Silver_Fox_ :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello
<ZachK_> What up y'all.....
<User45> can anyone help me with this? http://pastebin.com/uq6bg4J2
<User45> im currently using a vps and command line
<User45> i recently upgraded to karmic from jaunty :/
<Silver_Fox_> Hello switchgirl =]
<User45> can anyone help?
<switchgirl> hoi
<Silver_Fox_> Hello User45
<User45> hi
<Silver_Fox_> User45,  pastebin the output of "sudo mountall --debug"
<Silver_Fox_> How are you switchgirl  ?
<stef1> trying to mount from a server called NAS, I can browse to it using nautilus like smb://nas/ but $ sudo mount smb:/nas/backup /mnt/backup failes DNS resolution failed for smb: no address assiciated with hostname
<User45> http://pastebin.com/dTVR9h7k
<Silver_Fox_> This looks like bug 447747:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/447747
<User45> the thing is, i dont have grub
<catchjaga> hi
<celthunder> hi
<catchjaga> Im having issue with ubuntu after installing to hard drive. After booting up I am able to access desktop normally. After some 2 minutes the screen crashes and shows weird colors. Even while installing I used acpi=off and nodma boot parameters.
<catchjaga> any help?
<catchjaga> celthunder: can you help?
<celthunder> not really..
<celthunder> sorry
<catchjaga> celthunder: thanks
<hobgoblin> hey swoody
<swoody> hello hobgoblin :)
<lukjad86> Hey there swoody !
<swoody> heya lukjad86 :)
<JoeWheeler> Hi guys, how do i join the ubuntu beginners team?
<pedro3005> hello JoeWheeler
<JoeWheeler> Hi
<JoeWheeler> I signed up on the wiki and put my name on the list, is that all i have to do?
<lukjad86> JoeWheeler No, there is more
<pedro3005> JoeWheeler, yes, you have to go through a mentoring process
<lukjad86> JoeWheeler You need to pass a membership test and take a period of training first
<pedro3005> and do various things as set up a wiki page, launchpad account, sign the code of conduct, join the mailing list et cetera
<pedro3005> and there's a voting to see if you get in
<pedro3005> people usually do though
<pedro3005> it's not strict
<lukjad86> And the process may change in the future
 * pedro3005 sighs
<JoeWheeler> OK, I've done all that so now I guess i just wait for a mentor? Will i be emailed when assigned one?
<pedro3005> JoeWheeler, you will probably be contacted by him/her self
<pedro3005> JoeWheeler, also, hang around in the channels so people get to know you
<JoeWheeler> Ok, also I want to join the beginners dev team, do I need to be in the main beginners team first?
<pedro3005> JoeWheeler, they have their own selection process, but I think so
<pedro3005> JoeWheeler, what languages do you know?
<JoeWheeler> am OK at Java(in a 4 year course using it at uni at the moment) and VB(used it for my A-levels) learning python and C++
<pedro3005> JoeWheeler, cool. i'm learning python too
<JoeWheeler> Yeh, I've only just started, I did programming challenge 10 in it, it seems like quite a nice language
<pedro3005> JoeWheeler, it's also my first language
<pedro3005> it's tough
<JoeWheeler> Pedro, cool! are you planning to learn any others?
<phillw> adds JoeWheeler to buddy list <-- just about to start learning Java
<pedro3005> JoeWheeler, yes, in fact
<JoeWheeler> Pedro2005, cool what?
<JoeWheeler> Pedro3005 I mean
<pedro_> crappy internet
<pedro3005> JoeWheeler, I have a friend in college and he promised to introduce me to programming micro-controllers with C. should be fun
<JoeWheeler> pedro3005, wow that sounds really cool! I'm hoping to do a robotics course next year I'm really interested to learn how to actually interact with the hardware
<pedro3005> JoeWheeler, yes, yes. though, as it seems to me now, i'll most likely do CS in college... or physics, perhaps
<JoeWheeler> pedro3005,  I enjoyed my CS college course, it's a useful thing to have a qualification in, I looked at the stats for my uni and apparently 95% of CS grads manage to find a job in the first year after graduating
<pedro3005> JoeWheeler, that is cool
<JoeWheeler> pedro3005, how far have you got with your python programming then?
<pedro3005> JoeWheeler, not too far. about up to classes, sockets.. i've made a simple irc bot
<JoeWheeler> pedro3005, sounds cool are you using a tutorial or something?
<phillw> JoeWheeler: pedro3005 has made a filthy mouthed irc bot - lol
<pedro3005> JoeWheeler, I generally check out the python docs tutorial, but I'm not really following anything strictly
<pedro3005> phillw, ! lies!
<phillw> JoeWheeler: ask pedro3005to invite you to see his ircbot at work :-D
<pedro3005> phillw, and remember I re-coded the entire thing?
<phillw> pedro3005: ah, yes, but the topic title still remains - lol
<pedro3005> so most stuff that it used to have aren't present in this new version. can't see what you mean by filthy mouthed though
<pedro3005> phillw, oooh
<pedro3005> the !piss command
<pedro3005> that
<pedro3005> phillw, that's from way back when it still was an eggdrop
<JoeWheeler> phillw, hehe sounds like fun!
<JoeWheeler> phillw, the foul mouthed chat-bot that is
<phillw> it's not my irc channel to invite you into, pedro3005 may be able to
<pedro3005> it isn't restricted
<pedro3005> anyone can join ##devil .. it's not mine either
<phillw> I know, it's mohi1's
<pedro3005> JoeWheeler, just be careful around there. we're not exactly family-friendly
<phillw> pedro3005: I think the topic when you log on, sorta gives that away ;-)
<JoeWheeler> pedro3005, I'll check it out!
<pedro3005> JoeWheeler, let me bring the bot in
<JoeWheeler> pedro3005,  cool sure!
<C-Ray> hello
<pedro3005> hey C-Ray
<C-Ray> how are u? please i would like to ask u about an issue am facing sometimes. My icons on my desktop are just disappearing without a reason.
<C-Ray> am running 9.10
<C-Ray> why do u think this is happenning sometimes
<pedro3005> C-Ray, which icons?
<C-Ray> the shortcut or the icons of the desktop - Ubuntu's desktop
<C-Ray> files i mean
<C-Ray> there are there but the desktop will be locked somehow, it will appear empty but still the files are there in the desktop folder
<C-Ray> *the desktop files i mean ( not there are there)
<pedro3005> C-Ray, weird
<pedro3005> never saw that happening
<C-Ray> they told me at work it may be from my graphic card
<C-Ray> i don't know
<C-Ray> the files are there but just sometimes i can't access them from the desktop
<C-Ray> unless if i reboot
<C-Ray> some issues with hardware i think
<C-Ray> but not sure
<pedro3005> probably not
<C-Ray> it is didn't happen to me under 9.04
<C-Ray> nor under Fedora
<C-Ray> or debian
<C-Ray> it bothered me sometimes
<C-Ray> under centos also, i didn't face anything like that
<pedro3005> C-Ray, can't see why though
<pedro3005> no error message?
<C-Ray> nothing
<C-Ray> just all of sudden they disappear
<C-Ray> i can still access them through the terminal and the main folder
<C-Ray> but not through the desktop
<C-Ray> and even the right click of the mouse will be disabled when that happens
<C-Ray> :(
<pedro3005> C-Ray, something wrong with gnome
<lukjad86> C-Ray I have an idea
<C-Ray> tell me please
<C-Ray> :)
<lukjad86> C-Ray There are two ideas. One, is the file called something that begins with a dot, like .funtimes.txt?
<C-Ray> ok
<C-Ray> and?
<lukjad86> C-Ray there is a setting in GNOME that allows your desktop not to show the files. I can look that up and we can see what we can do
<C-Ray> thanks for that
<C-Ray> :)
<lukjad86> C-Ray would you like me to walk you through it, or would a link to an article be all you need?
<C-Ray> link is fine man
<C-Ray> thanks
<lukjad86> http://gaarai.com/2009/01/06/hide-desktop-icons-in-ubuntu/
<C-Ray> thanks
<lukjad86> C-Ray The directions are there, check to see if the volumes_visible is checked off
<lukjad86> If it's not, that's your problem :)
<bodhi_zazen> lukjad86: best way to disable desktop icons - Install fluxbox or openbox =)
<lukjad86> bodhi_zazen He wants to reenable them though
<lukjad86> bodhi_zazen But yeah
<lukjad86> :)
<C-Ray> actually everything looks up-right there,
<C-Ray> my problem is different
<C-Ray> they are always visible but just sometimes they disappear
<lukjad86> Hm...
<C-Ray> not the system ones
<C-Ray> but everything
<C-Ray> the desktop will be locked
<C-Ray> then after a reboot or something
<C-Ray> they will appear again as if nothing has happened
<C-Ray> the files as i had mentioned are always there
<C-Ray> and i can still check them from the terminal and the main folder through my home directory
<C-Ray> in both conditions
<lukjad86> no idea :(
<C-Ray> http://gaarai.com/2009/01/06/hide-desktop-icons-in-ubuntu/
<C-Ray> i went through this
<C-Ray> all of it
<C-Ray> i know those stuff
<C-Ray> it is something related with the compatibility of the hardware with ubuntu 9.10
<C-Ray> that's what they told me
<C-Ray> at work
<C-Ray> but not sure
<C-Ray> since the one who told me is not an expert
<C-Ray> just a technician like me
<C-Ray> so a mate more or less
<C-Ray> anyway
<C-Ray> good to ask
<C-Ray> hehe
<C-Ray> please if i want to post a problem in my webcam where shall i post it?
<C-Ray> i forgot the link for that
<C-Ray> ubuntu forums?
<C-Ray> or some other place?
<C-Ray> i tried to ask about that problem here but no use
<C-Ray> they just adviced me to post it somewhere
<C-Ray> but am not able to remember where they told me
<C-Ray> i think ubuntu forums. though there are other forums that deals with those specific issues
<C-Ray> no idea
<C-Ray> any suggestions?
<C-Ray> please
<pedro3005> C-Ray, tried searching for people with similar issues?
<C-Ray> ? what do you mean?
<pedro3005> C-Ray, googling
<C-Ray> yeah man, I am not a newbie here
<pedro3005> C-Ray, nothing?
<C-Ray> nothing
<C-Ray> i have a chinese webcam
<pedro3005> what did you search for?
<pedro3005> ohh
<C-Ray> which has no number or anything
<pedro3005> it's the webcam
<C-Ray> it was working under 9.04
<pedro3005> i thought it was the desktop thing
<C-Ray> no man
<C-Ray> i changed the topic
<C-Ray> since that one was a waste of time
<pedro3005> ah
<C-Ray> I am as a technician for unix systems, am here because i don't like the attitudes of other moderators in other channels
<C-Ray> i like to ask here as a beginner
<C-Ray> :)
<C-Ray> since i am in a way
<C-Ray> so the problem with my webcam, i post it here last time but no one managed to help me
<C-Ray> the only thing i received is where to post my problem
<C-Ray> so yea
<C-Ray> ... ok no probs, thanks anyway... Good bye for now
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-03-19
<tenach> Hello there, MadameTock
<MadameTock> Well hello, tenach.
<nomnex> Is somebody using a Wiki around here? dokuwiki or moinmoin? Need advice
<nomnex> new question can you explain the function of the charactere ` ex. in php scripts
<PabloRubianes> nomnex: moinmoin is whar the Ubuntu wiki uses... it's easy to write on it.
<PabloRubianes> the other question i don't know
<nomnex> PabloRubianes, yes, moinmoin looks good on screen, do you or have you hosted you own wiki?
<PabloRubianes> nomnex, no, I just write on the Ubuntu one, never hosted a wiki before...
<PabloRubianes> don't know which is easier to host
<nomnex> PabloRubianes, thanks, any idea of the ` character in PHP or other scripting languages?
<PabloRubianes> nomnex, what you need to do with a stress?
<nomnex> PabloRubianes, so it's called a "stress" now I can seach for explanations thanks
<PabloRubianes> nomnex, in common languaje that's a stress... spanish use it example "Día"
<PabloRubianes> i am not sure or having saw that kind of stress on PHP but i am just a beginner on script programming
<nomnex> PabloRubianes, when use to illustrate an explanation, do you have any idea of the use of the stress char? see example http://pastebin.com/hjYrzQPd
<PabloRubianes> paultag, ping
<paultag> hey PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> hey paultag nomnex is having some problems with PHP I think you could help him better than I can ;-)
<paultag> sure PabloRubianes
<paultag> nomnex, what's up
<nomnex> PabloRubianes, thanks
<PabloRubianes> no problem!
<PabloRubianes> bye guys!
<paultag> later PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> later paultag take care!
<nomnex> paultag, I just have a question about the stress char ` when it is used as an example (non code), can you take a look at the pastbin above, last line
<paultag> sure
<paultag> One second
<nomnex> paultag, thanks
<paultag> ok nomnex, so do you not want to escape strings when writing that? Why use the ''' ?
<nomnex> paultag, my question is what difference between `world` and 'word' in some manuals for non snippet of code
<paultag> nomnex, Ahha
<paultag> nomnex, `foo` infers a command ( in some cases ) otherwise you can read it as the same as 'foo'
<nomnex> paultag, so `sometext` will indicate a command, I got it now
<paultag> nomnex, that's by tradition only :)
<paultag> it comes from bash nomnex -- FOO=`echo "Hai"` will store the output of echo "Hai" to $FOO in bash
<nomnex> in the current example `---Old project 2 in my past bin, does it has a purpose or indication
<paultag> no, that's to make it pretty nomnex
<paultag> nomnex, it makes it look like a tree
<nomnex> paultag, `echo "Hai"`I got it
<nomnex> paultag, it makes it look like a tree, explain, the sub-dir project 1 has |--
<nomnex> shouldn't project 2 be |-- too?
<nomnex> paultag, or ` mean another sub-level?
<paultag> nomnex, it means a new sub-level
<paultag> Foo
<paultag>     |--> One
<paultag>     |--> Two
<paultag>     `--> Three
<paultag> makes it look nice :)
<nomnex> paultag, thanks, it that a convention or case by case?
<paultag> nomnex, preface of the documenter
<nomnex> paultag, do you have a link where I can find these usages
<paultag> nomnex, fraid not, it's usually just case by case
<nomnex> I see, what would it be for Four?
<paultag> nomnex, the ` ?
<nomnex> yes
<paultag> nomnex, treat it as decoration or as a ', or "
<nomnex> okay so whatever would do in the case
<nomnex> paultag, thanks
<paultag> nomnex, sure
<shredder12> I am having some trouble installing steam in Ubuntu...any suggestion?
<pedro3005> hey shredder12
<shredder12> hi pedro3005
<pedro3005> shredder12, how are you attempting to install it?
<shredder12> I downloaded the .msi file.. used the command "wine msiexec /i SteamInstall.msi", after the whole installation wizard finishes .. I get an error saying that I need to be connected to Internet in order to run Steam
<shredder12> pedro3005, I use a proxy server to connect to Internet, could that be a problem?
<pedro3005> shredder12, hm, let me research
<pedro3005> shredder12, looked at this? http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#head-d582e2a4e92f4d8ae6c3401daebd7d5621eb220f
<shredder12> well, I have already set the http_proxy variable...let me try tweaking the registry
<pedro3005> shredder12, sorry, have to go off for school
<pedro3005> good luck
<shredder12> thanks pedro3005 c ya..
<Akos> hi everyone
<Akos> is there a shell command that helps me add something to the end of each line in a text file?
<shredder12> Akos, if you mean append to a text file.. then try "tee -a"
<Akos> i've search, and found sed s
<Akos> sed 's/$/;/' filename
<Akos> with -i
<Akos> *searched
<Akos> brb lunch
<meindian523> nhandler, any idea when the Lucid beta is releasing today?
<meindian523> ubuntugeek mistakenly posted 18th March as the date for the beta release
<meindian523> hey swoody
<meindian523> uh, over here swoody
<Silver_Fox_> Hello meindian523
<meindian523> hi Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> March 18th was the original planned date.  It was set back until March 19th
<meindian523> Silver_Fox_, well, it's not up yet
<Silver_Fox_> It will be up when it is ready.
<Silver_Fox_> meindian523,  An announcement was also made on the forum:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1433116
<meindian523> Silver_Fox_, Ah
<swoody> good morning Silver_Fox_ :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello swoody
<Silver_Fox_> How are you ?
<swoody> oh not bad, thank you :) A bit early to be up on a Saturday though :/
<swoody> and yourself?
<Silver_Fox_> Hacking away as usual =]
<Silver_Fox_> Looking forward to 18:00
<Silver_Fox_> Hello phillw
<phillw> hi Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> How are you?
<phillw> I'm well, waiting for the beta's of 10.04 to land - How are you keeping ?
<Silver_Fox_> Not too bad thank you.
 * ZachK_ waves to everybody 
<phillw> hi ZachK_
<ZachK_> Hello phillw
<ZachK_> phillw: And how are you today?
<phillw> i'm well, thanks, waiting for the beta's for 10.04 to land :-)  How are you ?
<ZachK_> Tired........
 * ZachK_ snores
<phillw> ZachK_: too many late nights ?
<ZachK_> Night shift at work
<phillw> ZachK_: I used to prefer night shifts
<Akos> oh hey ZachK_, ltns (:
<ZachK_> Two monsters and a mountain dew.....still tired too phillw... And hey back Akos my huddy!
<aluex> hi
<aluex> what does the command "rctl" mean?
<aluex> oh,i've got it. X)
<The_Flower_Man> Resistor Capacitor Transistor Logic
<grepFu> Hi I'm having some major issues with install dovecot
<grepFu> I'm following the tutorials in "The Official Ubuntu Server Book" and have got the part about setting up a mail server, and installing dovecot... I can't install it, I was instructed to try to remove it, and no both apt-get remove and apt-get install spit out errors.
<nigelb> grepFu: can you pastebin the errors here.  I'm no sure I know whats wrong.  but someone who knows can take a look
<grepFu> http://pastebin.com/mzfHRJnK
<The_Flower_Man> chmod: cannot access `/var/run/dovecot': No such file or directory
<nigelb> The_Flower_Man: nice nickname ;)
<grepFu> The_Flower_Man : Didn't know what / if I should create it
<The_Flower_Man> What do you mean you cannot install it?  Something like:   sudo aptitude install dovecot-imapd dovecot-pop3d
<grepFu> The paistbin is the output I get.
<The_Flower_Man> Hmmm
<nigelb> grepFu: why are you using the -f flag?
<grepFu> doing apt-get but same difference.
<grepFu> The 3 things that strike out are
<grepFu> Not replacing deleted config file /etc/dovecot/dovecot-sql.conf
<grepFu> chmod: cannot access `/var/run/dovecot': No such file or directory
<grepFu> dpkg: error processing dovecot-common (--configure):
<grepFu> Which is depressing
<nigelb> grepFu: what release of Ubuntu are you running?
<grepFu> saw it on another tutorial, well someone had the same problem, but that thread ended in 2008, and no body got back to them.
<grepFu> 8.04.2 LTS
<grepFu> If I don't use -f the output is the same.
<grepFu> Its a dedicated server, I've done this before, and never had any problems running apt-get install on these packages.
<grepFu> SSL wasn't working, so I was told to remove dovecot and postfix and reinstall, which I did, and now dovecot won't install.
<nigelb> my knowledge of server packages isn't enough to guide you from here. sorry :(
<grepFu> :'(
<grepFu> The server book is pretty basic, not massively impressed with the email conf stuff, they seem to miss out alot.
<phillw> grepFu: are you after setting up a mail server ?
<grepFu> trying to
<grepFu> Was following the official server book, and got in a bit of a muddle.
<phillw> do you want clamav as your anti-viral agent, and anti-spam filtering ?#
<grepFu> Not can't install devcot
<grepFu> covecot
<grepFu> *dovecot... also I can't type.
<phillw> hmm, you maight want to have a look at http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/  It's nicely lain out and is ideal for a server
<phillw> i set it up & it worked straight away... I was suprised :-D
<phillw> I used release notes 8, as was not ready to start playing with clud stuff (I'm waiting for release notes 10 for that)
<phillw> cluc=cloud
<grepFu> Yeah problem I have is I can't install Dovecot
<grepFu> http://pastebin.com/MGNwf2W6
<phillw> grepFu: have you manually deleted any of the dovecote stuff from a previous failed installation ?
<st4aluck> Could somebody help me to configure tripwire? I installed it but something goes wrong
<yvan> wow the channel is quiet!
<yvan> where is everyone?
<hobgoblin> yvan: possibly there is no-one about that needs help - the team channel moved a while ago
<yvan> hobgoblin, well never knew that, what is the new channel?
<hobgoblin> ubuntu-beginners-team ;
<hobgoblin> ;)
<yvan> hobgoblin, thanks man
<hobgoblin> welcome
<seidos> I didn't know that either
<seidos> hey, as a beginner I have a question
<seidos> why doesn't yank work in vim for me?
<seidos> I hit yy and it doesn't copy to the frame buffer
<seidos> is that right?  frame buffer?
<seidos> well buffer at any rate
<phillw> hi seidos, if you pop over to the communuty documentation on vim at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VimHowto that has an introduction and links to the full manuals for vim
<seidos> phillw, you really think an answer to my question is in the full manuals?
<seidos> I didn't know it was case sensitive
<seidos> yG seems to work, but yg doesn't
<phillw> seidos: I don't use vim, as no-one had answered in 20mins, that's the best I could do.
<phillw> i use nano
<seidos> phillw, ohhhhh.  I like the yank command in vim but it wasn't working
<seidos> I think I figured it out though, partially because of your help.  thank you
<phillw> seidos: yw
<ghostofmybrain_> I'm trying to download the mumble server software using this link http://sourceforge.net/projects/mumble/files/Mumble/1.2.2/murmur-static_x86-1.2.2.tar.lzma
<ghostofmybrain_> so I do wget http://sourceforge.net/projects/mumble/files/Mumble/1.2.2/murmur-static_x86-1.2.2.tar.lzma
<ghostofmybrain_> but all it gives me for a download is index.html
<ghostofmybrain_> what am I doing wrong?
<nhandler> ghostofmybrain_: See if you can use http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/mumble/Mumble/1.2.2/murmur-static_x86-1.2.2.tar.lzma?use_mirror=iweb
<ghostofmybrain_> that gives a 404
<ghostofmybrain_> oops, mistake period in there
<ghostofmybrain_> sorry I can't type.  That worked. Thanks.  So I was just using a bad link or something?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-03-20
<catchjaga> hello
<pedro3005> hi catchjaga
<catchjaga> hi pedro3005
<catchjaga> I have been having this issue with ubuntu installed on hard drive.  it boots properly and after 2 minutes the screen crashes and shows weird colors. While running from the live cd I used boot parameters acpi=off and nodma, but I coulddnt find an equivalent parameter for nodma for booting from hard drive.
<seidos> I've never seen that problem
 * seidos wonders what would cause such a thing
<seidos> I also have not heard of noacpi or nodma modes.  I've never enabled them off of a cd
<pedro3005> catchjaga, what do you mean you can't find?
<pedro3005> ide=nodma
<pedro3005>     This command disables DMA on all IDE devices and may be useful when having IDE-related problems.
<pedro3005> seidos, weird... I was guessing something more related to the graphics card
<seidos> I think to enable nodma he would have to add something to the kernel line in grub
<pedro3005> seidos, yes
<pedro3005> catchjaga, really I can't see how disabling DMA helps... but it does help?
<seidos> pedro3005, I'm not certain what specifically he would have to modify in order to get nodma working off his hard drive install
<seidos> well I found this "Open the file "drivers/ide/ide.c" in the kernel source directory.  In this file, there's a global variable defined. Look for int noautodma = 0; and set it to 1. That's it."
<catchjaga> yup.. while booting from live cd I had same issue, then I tried these 2 boot parameters and desktop was stable and was running for hours without any issues
<seidos> that doesn't sound right, kernel source directory?  scratch that
<pedro3005> seidos, he'd have to recompile
<pedro3005> catchjaga, then why can't you run with those two parameters normally?
<seidos> pedro3005, catchjaga said he couldn't find a way to enable nodma on his hard drive install
<catchjaga> nodma parameter is not available as grup boot options..
<seidos> is that right catchjaga?
<catchjaga> sorry thats grub
<seidos> catchjaga, I think you need to add it manually
<pedro3005> catchjaga, just edit the grub line and add ide=nodma
<catchjaga> I tried that too..
<catchjaga> from ubuntu 9.10 ide-ndma doesnt work..
<catchjaga> I found this info on ubuntu forums
<pedro3005> canthus13, what info? that ide=nodma doesn't work?
<catchjaga> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1396670
<seidos> catchjaga, did you use ide-ndma or ide=nodma?
<catchjaga> I tried this as well.. didnt help
<canthus13> pedro3005: Eh?
<catchjaga> I used ide=nodma
<canthus13> Oh.
<canthus13> :P
<seidos> catchjaga, can you disable dma in the bios?
<seidos> sorry canthus13 looks like a tab-complete gone awry
<catchjaga_> sorry my net connection keeps dropping
<catchjaga_> pedro3005: Im now logged in as catchjaga_
<canthus13> seidos: All good.
<seidos> catchjaga_, all right.  I was asking if you can change your ide settings in the bios to pio mode 4 instead of dma
<pedro3005> sorry
<pedro3005> seidos, wait wait
<catchjaga_> how to do that?
<pedro3005> catchjaga_, add the following parameter to your boot:
<pedro3005> libata.dma=3
<catchjaga_> pedro3005: ok
<pedro3005> seidos, were you looking at some link?
<catchjaga_> I think I have tried that before.. didnt help.. anyways trying once again
<seidos> pedro3005, I'm currently looking up how to modify a grub entry.  I want to know how to do it
<pedro3005> seidos, I think you press e at the grub prompt
<seidos> ah
<seidos> I was trying to find menu.lst
<seidos> so you can't modify it anymore using a text editor?
<catchjaga_> its now grub.lst from grub 2
<catchjaga_> seidos: no we can edit
<pedro3005> seidos, you can, but if you're doing a one-time alteration or test, it's way much wiser to just edit at the grub prompt
<seidos> ah, I see
 * seidos takes a look at his grub.lst file
 * seidos doesn't have a grub.lst file
<pedro3005> seidos, neither do I
<catchjaga_> pedro3005, libata.dma=3 didnt help
<pedro3005> seidos, try grub.cfg
<seidos> pedro3005, yeah there it is /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<pedro3005> catchjaga_, try libata.dma=0
<catchjaga_> pedro3005, yup.. trying that now..
<catchjaga_> pedro3005, libata.dma=0 didnt help
<catchjaga_> I have tried all options..from 0 to 4
<seidos> catchjaga_, can you disable dma mode on your ide controller in your systems bios?
<seidos> probably not, but not sure what else to try
<seidos> if it worked with the livecd it should be possible to get it working off of the hard drive
<catchjaga_> pedro3005, can it be any other issue?
<pedro3005> catchjaga_, hm... if disabling dma works
<pedro3005> gotta find a way to disable dma! :P
<catchjaga_> Im now editing from bios
<ibuclaw> what's wrong with his direct memory access ?
<pedro3005> ibuclaw, i don't know, but apparently getting rid of it help
<pedro3005> s
<seidos> ibuclaw, from a livecd no problems when disabling dma, but off the hard drive after 2 minutes the screen prints a bunch of colors
<seidos> I suppose it's possible that it's not a dma issue, that the graphical anomaly is a new problem now that he installed ubuntu to the hard drive
<ibuclaw> you could try booting with: pci=nomsi,nommcon
<ibuclaw> also, what did we learn about modprobe pedro3005 ? :)
<pedro3005> ibuclaw, :|
<ibuclaw> actually, libata looks to be compiled into the kernel. ;)
<ibuclaw> if it were a module:
<ibuclaw> 'options libata dma=0' >> /etc/modprobe.d/options
<catchjaga> pedro3005, I couldnt find an option in bios to diable dma
<pedro3005> catchjaga, try what ibuclaw said
<catchjaga> i got dropped in between..
<catchjaga> whats that?
<pedro3005> you could try booting with: pci=nomsi,nommcon
<catchjaga> ok
<catchjaga> grub doesnt accept nommcon
<catchjaga> pci=nomsi didnt work either
<pedro3005> ibuclaw, help?
<catchjaga> pedro, I finally found a solution that works.. I edited /etc/default/grub and added the parameters acpi=off noapic nolapic nodma to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT updated the grub and rebooted... now Im not seeing any screen crashes....
<pedro3005> catchjaga, great!
<catchjaga> pedro thanks for your help
<pedro3005> catchjaga, no problem
<ZachK__> anybody here need help?
<ZachK__> i'm available ifn you do
<pedro3005> lol ZachK__ , you always do that
<ZachK__> do what pedro3005
<pedro3005> ZachK__, ask if someone needs help... just stick around and wait for someone to ask a question
<ZachK__> pedro3005: I just feel that it's appropriate to ask sometimes...just so people know that somebody is there
<ZachK__> pedro3005: how ya doing man?
<pedro3005> ZachK__, pretty good
<pedro3005> ZachK__, after all, it's friday!
<ZachK__> yup!
<ZachK__> off tonight work saturday night off for three days aftah that!!!!
<ZachK__> welcome slick666
<ZachK__> having connection issues slick666?
<slick666> wifi is flakey
<pedro3005> ZachK__, you're just dying to help aren't ya? ;) try the UBF
<ZachK__> hey Phrea!
<Phrea> 'lo
<ZachK__> pedro3005: not dying to help....just asking a question........simple conversation
<Phrea> my wubi install of beta1 doesnt work :\
<pedro3005> ZachK__, i wasn't insulting
<Phrea> it stalls
<ZachK__> Phrea: i don't mess with beta one's
<Phrea> ya, thanks...
<Phrea> I just did...
<ZachK__> lol
<Phrea> the live cd worked fine
<ZachK__> sorry
<Phrea> I thought a Wubi install meant that it would install like a program...
<Phrea> apperantly, that is not the case at all
<Phrea> it creates a dualboot
<Raidsong> oh yea this is the help room isnt it
<pedro3005> hi Raidsong
<Raidsong> hello pedro3005
<pedro3005> Raidsong, how are you?
<Raidsong> im good how about yourself?
<pedro3005> Raidsong, good, good
<pedro3005> Raidsong, are you banned from jswolfbot?
<Raidsong> no i dont think so why?
<pedro3005> Raidsong, come over
<Raidsong> now im banned
<Raidsong> so you wanted me to come over just to be banned?
<pedro3005> Raidsong, no
<pedro3005> Raidsong, i told you you had to lie
<Raidsong> you did?
<pedro3005> Raidsong, yes, don't you remember?
<Raidsong> not really
<Raidsong> good chance you did but i wasnt listening
<pedro3005> Raidsong, yeah
<Raidsong> well i was banned for ban evasion from what it looks like
<Raidsong> although i dont remember the first ban
<pedro3005> Raidsong, MJ94 said you were being a saint
<Raidsong> i havent been in there in at least a month
<Raidsong> perhaps longer
<ZachK__> !nickchange ! Steelsteve
<Votebot> Factoid nickchange ! steelsteve not found
<ZachK__> !nickchange | Steelsteve
<Votebot> Steelsteve: Factoid nickchange not found
<ZachK__> wb phillw
<ZachK__> i mean Phrea
<Phrea> thanks
<ZachK__> Phrea: so what's up?
<Phrea> I just came back from a fresh dualboot install :)
<Phrea> well, that's up
<ZachK__> oh wow
<ZachK__> that sucks....
<Phrea> it does... :D
<Phrea> Oh well.
<Phrea> the other dualboot [with Beta1] broke
<Phrea> so I reinstalled Karmic again
<ZachK__> Phrea: i've enjoyed karmic
<ZachK__> can't wait to see 10.04
<Phrea> well, I havent, actually
<Phrea> I upgraded to Karmic...
<Phrea> that should say enough
<Phrea> :)
<ZachK__> Phrea: oh....
<Phrea> let's say ouch :D
<Phrea> wasnt a great success :)
<Phrea> but, I'm persistent :D
<ZachK__> Phrea: ah....so am i....actually i'm stubborn
<Phrea> I WILL get what I want, no matter what
<Phrea> OS limitations dont bother me much :D
<Phrea> I'll just beat it into submission :P
<ZachK__> andrew_46: question
<ZachK__> andrew_46: if you have time
<andrew_46> ZachK__: You have only just caught me :)
<ZachK__> andrew_46: ok.....are you a member of the wiki fg?
<andrew_46> ZachK__: I am not even a member of the UBT any more I am afraid
<andrew_46> Looks like I need to be de-voiced still
<pedro3005> hi andrew_46
<andrew_46> pedro3005: hi :)
<ZachK__> pedro3005: are you a wiki fg member?
<hobgoblin> morning
<ZachK__> hey hobgoblin
<andrew_46> see you guys.....
<pedro3005> ZachK__, i don't think so
<ZachK__> pedro3005: would you like to be?
<hobgoblin> hi ZachK__
<ZachK__> pedro3005: if so pm me and we shall discuss it......
<ZachK__> hobgoblin: how is ya?
<hobgoblin> tired
<hobgoblin> waking up
<ZachK__> be right back folks
<pedro3005> ZachK__, what's that?
<pedro3005> hello hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> hi pedro3005
<ZachK__> pedro3005: what's what
<ZachK__> welcome back steelsteve
<steelsteve> hi
<steelsteve> sorry about earlier
<ZachK__> steelsteve: ??
<steelsteve> forgot I was on this channel as well
<steelsteve> the name changes
<ZachK__> steelsteve: oh it's ok....i've done it......alot.....just a thought....
<ZachK__> just wanted to let you know before somebody higher up did
<steelsteve> ok
<ZachK__> pedro3005: what is what?
<steelsteve> thanks
<pedro3005> ZachK__, wiki fg
<ZachK__> pedro3005: would you like a link?\
<pedro3005> ZachK__, ok
<ZachK__> pedro3005: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Wiki
<steelsteve> anyways, I need to figure out the default path for Thunderbird, installed through the USC
<ZachK__> steelsteve: USC?
<steelsteve> ubuntu software center
<steelsteve> USC
<ZachK__> ah...
<ZachK__> sorry...memory is a little dull
<hobgoblin> steelsteve: it'd be the same as through synaptic I would think
<ZachK__> ah default path....
<steelsteve> yeah
<ZachK__> hobgoblin: i think it is but a little different not sure though...let me do a quick check
<steelsteve> I still don't know it if it was through synaptiv
<hobgoblin> /usr/bin
<steelsteve> thanks hobgoblin
<steelsteve> I'm making thunderbird into a RSS manager
<hobgoblin> welcome
<hobgoblin> steelsteve: whereis whateveryoulookfor :)
<steelsteve> much better than opening up firefox and BAM! information overload
<ZachK__> pedro3005: still there?
<pedro3005> ZachK__, yeah
<ZachK__> pedro3005: look at the link i sent u?
<pedro3005> ZachK__, yeah actually. but I don't have much time or interest for it, thanks anyway
<ZachK__> pedro3005: ok....just checking...I'm trying to come up with a comprehensive list about who's actually in the group, who's not, and who wants to be as I probably will be taking over the lead position here soon
<steelsteve> ah!! the guy who was making a factoid of me leading... scary
<ZachK__> steelsteve: right....
<steelsteve> :p
<ZachK__> steelsteve: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZachK_
<steelsteve> yeah, your profile pic says it all
<steelsteve> scary!!!!
<steelsteve> xD
<hobgoblin> chokes on tea ...
<ZachK__> laugh it up giuys...laugh it up
<steelsteve> ok, I'll laugh it up even if I'm not a giuys
<steelsteve> sorry hobgoblin
<ZachK__> steelsteve: right........
<steelsteve> :p
<hobgoblin> :)
<ZachK__> hobgoblin: you should know me good enough by now.....
<hobgoblin> steelsteve: it's 5AM I'm awake early and I am now wide awake lol
<steelsteve> lol
<hobgoblin> ZachK__: yep - I almost left the channel
<ZachK__> and steelsteve that is an older pic....i look alot different
<steelsteve> lol
<ZachK__> WTF!?!?!!?!?
<ZachK__> lol
<steelsteve> I don't know, even if I was a helping hand here I still wouldn't put an actual pic of myself online
<ZachK__> steelsteve: how do you know that's me?
<hobgoblin> ZachK__: you'd almost have to hope not ...
<steelsteve> "(01:02:08 AM) ZachK__: and steelsteve that is an older pic....i look alot different"
<steelsteve> suggests that you are the person in that picture
<ZachK__> hobgoblin: ok enough now.....
<hobgoblin> :)
<steelsteve> unless you stole HIS identity, trashed it, and don't care who has it now
<steelsteve> ok, thanks hobgoblin
<steelsteve> btw your name is also a name of a beer from wychwood in britian
<ZachK__> steelsteve: wha????
<hobgoblin> funnily enough I know that steelsteve :)
<steelsteve> lol
<hobgoblin> though that is not the nick's origin
<steelsteve> I work in a liquor store who are specialists in getting odd and cool stuff
<steelsteve> and hobgoblin is a very popular beer
<hobgoblin> I'm more of a guiness bloke tbh - but if I'm drinking beer I would much rather have something like hobgoblin than one ofthose nasty lager type things
<steelsteve> good man hobgoblin, good man
<steelsteve> try sammy smith, they make good stuff
<steelsteve> their oatmeal stout sells extremely well in my store
<steelsteve> (also from GB)
<hobgoblin> never heard of it  - but that is entirely possible as we have many small breweries
<steelsteve> it's quite large
<ZachK__> steelsteve: take a look at me page now.....
<ZachK__> you too hobgoblin
<steelsteve> ?
<hobgoblin> I didn't look in the first place
<steelsteve> lol
<steelsteve> I think he looks better like that
<steelsteve> xD
<hobgoblin> some nasty bugs in lucid have appeared so if anyone has it don't just update - check the lucid forum first
<ZachK__> steelsteve: like that eh?
<steelsteve> is lucid in beta already?
<ZachK__> steelsteve: i believe it is
<steelsteve> intresting
<hobgoblin> steelsteve: yesterday (19th)
<hobgoblin> but there are a bunch of updates today that hammer nautilus and gnome-panel
<steelsteve> so, the latest update (beta #2) is buggy and back to alpha?
<steelsteve> ok
<hobgoblin> I "think" that an install of beta1 is ok - it'supdates from alpha3 that are an issue - but I am still catching up on the forum
<steelsteve> ok
<steelsteve> not going into lucid until it's complete anyways
<hobgoblin> steelsteve: it should be fine by then ;) hope so anyway as I have a hardy box I will upgrade then :)
<ZachK__> welcome steelsteve
<steelsteve> ?
<ZachK__> i mean st4aluck
<steelsteve> thought so
 * ZachK__ hates tabfail
<steelsteve> ZachK__ is LAZZY
<steelsteve> :p
<steelsteve> I have a bunch of problems with facebook and other socail sites that I KNOW will hurt my researching later on
<hobgoblin> steelsteve must be american with spelling like that - bet you don't spell colour properly either
<steelsteve> (using 9.10
<steelsteve> )
<steelsteve> well excuse me
<hobgoblin> steelsteve: researching social sites - sounds dodgy ...
<hobgoblin> heh
<steelsteve> I'm not researching socail sites
<hobgoblin> lol
<steelsteve> I just know some of the things in socail sites and my reserch sites have javascript, and it appears that javascript is making problems with my profiles
<hobgoblin> I have no accounts with any of those places - a party I was glad to be late too
<ZachK__> steelsteve: it's Social not socail
<ZachK__> hehehee
<hobgoblin> steelsteve: oh I see
<steelsteve> so what ZachK__
<steelsteve> :bleeh:
<hobgoblin> indeed - I always makle spolling irrurs
<ZachK__> I'm just messing w/ you man...you messed with me, I mess with you. :)
<steelsteve> what are you? italian?
 * steelsteve cocks gun
<ZachK__> steelsteve: me? Heck no!
<steelsteve> lol
<steelsteve> sounds very mafia-like
<ZachK__> steelsteve: I'm American.....but I got Irish, Scottish, Polish, Swedish, German, French-Canadian, Cherokee, and Blackfeet...
<steelsteve> ah! irish, that explains it (gans from new york)
<steelsteve> *gangs
<ZachK__> steelsteve: no new york
<steelsteve> it's a reference
<steelsteve> I found it on those refrence sites that I'm having problems with
<steelsteve> :p
<hobgoblin> a film with some extremely poor accents
<steelsteve> lol
<steelsteve> I don't think I thought out the RSS thing out, I forgot that thunderbird, though supports RSS feeds, doesn't appear to show them
<steelsteve> Dx
<steelsteve> wait, fixed that
<steelsteve> ok, I'm gonna play brawl for a while (1 hour) before I go to sleep, just because I can
<steelsteve> night guys
<st4aluck> Do somebody has tripwire???
<s4aluck> do somebody has tripwire installed?
<pedro3005> s4aluck, I don't, but do you need help with it?
<s4aluck> pedro3005: yes, I was trying to make the setting but something went wrong
<s4aluck> pedro3005: if you can help from the beginning?
<pedro3005> s4aluck, hm, researching a bit more, it seems more complex than I though
<pedro3005> s4aluck, try some links
<pedro3005> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8758
<pedro3005> http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-7-Manual/ref-guide/s1-tripwire-howto.html
<s4aluck> I've already found
<s4aluck> pedro3005: http://www.linuxhelp.net/guides/tripwire/
<s4aluck> pedro3005: Now I made  make clean and make distclean
<pedro3005> s4aluck, you are compiling it?!
<s4aluck> pedro3005: I did but I clean it to start again
<pedro3005> s4aluck, why not use apt-get ?
<s4aluck> pedro3005: I have the tarball in /usr/local/src and I am ready to start again
<s4aluck> pedro3005: tell me, pls!!!
<pedro3005> s4aluck, just run "sudo apt-get install tripwire"
<s4aluck> pedro3005: no I must compile it and make the settings
<pedro3005> s4aluck, ah
<pedro3005> wouldn't know then
<pedro3005> sorry
<s4aluck> do somebody know how to edit the setins for tripwire???
 * seidos doesn't even know what tripwire is
<s4aluck> seidos: http://www.linuxhelp.net/guides/tripwire/
<hobgoblin> s4aluck: it is possible that among the few people in this channel then no-one does at the moment - have you tried #ubuntu or even the forums?
<s4aluck> hobgoblin: I asked in #ubuntu but nobody replyes
<hobgoblin> I'd have a go on the forum then - I think I saw you asking about this yesterday? could be wrong of course :)
<hobgoblin> is it some sort of security app?
<hobgoblin> there is #ubuntu-hardened - if it is security then they might be able to help you
<s4aluck> hobgoblin: thanks
<andrew_46> Is anybody here able to remove the voice from my nick?
<andrew_46> oh well, I shall return during office hours :)
 * ZachK_ waves
<ZachK_> nhandler: ping
<leoquant> espeak -s 140 -v en-westindies "How about a nice game of chess leon?" ; eboard
<ZachK_> hey leoquant
<leoquant> lol and than eboard tharts up..:)
<leoquant> hey ZachK
<leoquant> st
<leoquant> how are you today
<leoquant> wrong channel==> team?
<ZachK_> yeah
<ZachK_> welcome lelamal
<lelamal> ZachK_, hello thanks!
<ZachK_> lelamal: and how are you?
<lelamal> not bad, what about you?
<ZachK_> ok
<ZachK_> heya ya'lll
<thewrathjr> hey all!
<thewrathjr> hey jMyles
<hcs7dap> looking for some help with iplayer/you tube
<hcs7dap> pause/rewind/full screen does not work... any ideas?
<hcs7dap> anyone there?
<irshad2318> Hi
<nhandler> Hello irshad2318 , can I help you with something?
<hobgoblin> nhandler: some are in a hurry :)
<nhandler> I never understood why people log off of IRC
<hobgoblin> me neither
<hobgoblin> possibly they think there are people constantly watching and thus are being ignored
<hobgoblin> or are just impatient :D
<nhandler> Being connected 24/7 has so many pros that it just doesn't make sense to not be connected
<hobgoblin> lol
<hobgoblin> well I turn this one off at night mostly - but that is only because I am a tight old hippy - the other stays on because I am a lazy old hippy
<nhandler> I run one instance of screen+irssi on my laptop at home which is on ~24/7. For the instances where something happens to my computer or I can't connect remotely via ssh, I have irssi running on a remote server that has pretty good uptime
<phillw> hobgoblin: that looked like a frantic couple of hours for the devs re: the sticky on lucid tesing, that's some awesome turn-around :-)
<joeliasjunior> Hello people, anyone here knows how to recovery a ext3 deleted folder?
<phillw> hi joeliasjunior, never tried it, but this link may be of help - you'd need to use something like a live usb boot I figure, as you need to install a programme, and that may over-write the data area you're trying to recover --> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/recover-deleted-files-with-foremostscalpel-in-ubuntu.html
<geirha> joeliasjunior: It's not possible to recover files on ext3. You can recover data though, if it can be identified.
<joeliasjunior> thanks geirha
<joeliasjunior> phillw, thak you, I'll see this article but if really needs a usb boot, it not solve my problem. I need to recovery a especific folder in a remote server
<phillw> I'm not sure how it will handle a remote server directory, but if you can mount the drive on your local system, and have the programme run on your local machine, I think it would work okay.
<joeliasjunior> Okay phillw. I will read and verify what I can do.
<phillw> joeliasjunior: good luck
<joeliasjunior> Phillw! Very thank you!! I'll need a lot! :-D
<cprofitt> hey -- anyone know why Windows 7 can not connect to an Ubuntu share?
<Akos> cprofitt: it asks for a password or it doesn't even see it ? Would be good to know on what Workgroups are the two machines
<cprofitt> it sees it...
<cprofitt> asked for password
<cprofitt> then fails
<cprofitt> reports back login failure
<cprofitt> I have tried lowering the NTLM requirements... to no avail
<Akos> well add a new smb user
<cprofitt> the user I was using is in the SMB group...
<Akos> from ubuntu to ubuntu works?
<cprofitt> have not tried that...
<cprofitt> but if I remove the requirement for a password it works
<cprofitt> so sharing is working... but authentication is not
<Akos> well, maybe you are trying with a wrong password, or i dunno. Try setting up the smb passwd again
<Akos> i mean i'm sure you thought of that
<cprofitt> is there a sep. smb password or the users password?
<Akos> there is a separata one
<Akos> samba uses a different password
<cprofitt> ah... where is that one defined?
<Akos> cprofitt: http://samba.netfirms.com/addusers.htm
<cprofitt> I did this by simply right clicking on the folder and telling it to share
<Akos> yeah, that won't work, you need to setup a password, even for your user
<Akos> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html
<Akos> see here too
<Akos>  For example to add a SAMBA user to your Ubuntu system with the user name jseinfeld, you would enter this command at the prompt:
<Akos> smbpasswd -a jseinfeld
<cprofitt> yeah... got that..
<cprofitt> and trying...
<cprofitt> just odd that Ubuntu would GUI the process and not take care of that
<cprofitt> that works though
<cprofitt> so the GUI is borked...
<cprofitt> how typicall of some of this stuff
<cprofitt> thanks Akos
<cprofitt> I was driving myself nuts...
<Akos> glad i could help cprofitt (:
<cprofitt> now... I have to decide if I want him to have a GUI
<cprofitt> or make it a server install...
<Akos> it should be easier, like samba should take the user login and passwd ...
<cprofitt> yeo
<cprofitt> yep...
<Akos> because this way it's just absurd, that you share, but you still have to do a command. Or it would be good to prompt you to input a password
<cprofitt> the GUI would be fine... if it just had a entry field for the passwd
<cprofitt> or prompted as you said.
<cprofitt> gah
<cprofitt> so samba does not differentiate between users either...
<cprofitt> I am thinking the GUI implementation is not... ah... sufficient
<cprofitt> Akos: got anything on how to limit shares to particular users?
<Akos> cprofitt: i didn't dig that deep
<Akos> but you can specify options to each folders in the smb.conf file
<Akos> yeah, terminal again
<cprofitt> I think I got that...
<cprofitt> testing now...
<cprofitt> it was a few pages back
<cprofitt> the GUI did not add anything to the smb.conf
<cprofitt> which is ... ah... odd
<cprofitt> /etc/samba/smb.conf right?
<cprofitt> hmm...
<cprofitt> that did not work...
<cprofitt> Akos: /etc/samba/smb.conf the right file?
 * cprofitt ponders moving to the server install...
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> hi pedro3005, ibuclaw, nigelb, Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello
<asterismo> hi duanedesign
<asterismo> hi PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> asterismo: hi... this is not the chat channel :P
<asterismo> i will never understand what channel is for... anyway beginners, beginners-team...
<asterismo> hahah
<asterismo> does anyone experienced issue with automounting usb pendrives?
<ibuclaw> asterismo, yes. you just stick it in and go :)
<asterismo> after upgraded to lucid that feature did not work again
<asterismo> can't mount external WD 500 GB drive
<asterismo> neither pendrives
<asterismo> some thing must went wrong
<ibuclaw> asterismo, as it is a beta, have you tried a fresh install?
<asterismo> nope
<asterismo> i upgraded 1 week ago
<asterismo> and yesterday it upgraded near 100 MB of packages
<asterismo> wireless still unrecognized
<asterismo> broadcom
<Sword2318> Can any1 tel how stop open n close ports in ubuntu 9.10
<pedro3005> hello Sword2318
<Sword2318> Helo pedro3005
<pedro3005> Sword2318, do you have the firewall enabled?
<Sword2318> Yes i enabled it
<pedro3005> Sword2318, would this help? http://beginlinux.com/blog/2009/10/ubuntu-9-10-ufw-firewall/
<Sword2318> Ok thank u
<Sword2318> Il just check
<Sword2318> Hey nthr 1 can u
<cprofitt> Akos: it was much easier setting up a SAMBA server using the server install
<cprofitt> the GUI just isn't right
<ibuclaw> asterismo, well, as it still in development, I'd probably recommend you installing a fresh copy of the beta (twas released only yesterday).
<ibuclaw> asterismo, if that is not an option. try creating a new user account, to see if the problem follows.
<asterismo> ibuclaw: i'll try making a new account... thanks
<ibuclaw> asterismo, if it follows to the new user, then there was a problem upgrading your system. ;)
<ibuclaw> if not, then you have a conflicting old/deprecated configuration in your current account - inherited from karmic.
<asterismo> and if it is the case, is thare some command like "sudo configure-again-my-system"
<asterismo> or something like that?
<Sword2318> How to start n stop x11vnc
<ibuclaw> asterismo, nothing that will be easier than downloading / installing a fresh beta
<ibuclaw> aptitude reinstall <every package> will break your system.
<ibuclaw> Sword2318, whats the client / server ?
<Sword2318> Ibuclaw name x11vnc
<ibuclaw> oh
<Sword2318> Ibuclaw its x11vnc
<Sword2318> Sorry am new to ubuntu
<Sword2318> Ibuclaw can u help on this
<ibuclaw> I've always used vnc-common /meself
<Sword2318> Ibuclaw do u knw how to start n stop service in cmd line
<ibuclaw> to quote the manpage: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/en/man1/x11vnc.1.html
<ibuclaw> on the server, you'd run:
<ibuclaw> x11vnc -display :0
<Sword2318> Ok thanks lot ,
<ibuclaw> ":0" would be the display of the Xserver. The primary one is usually :0, but if you have many Xsessions on one desktop/system, then the number may vary =)
<ibuclaw> Sword2318, to connect from client something like:
<ibuclaw> vncviewer hostname:0
<ibuclaw> should connect you.
<Sword2318> K..
<ibuclaw> if you are behind a router, it's usually:
<ibuclaw> vncviewer hostname.local:0
<ibuclaw> if name resolution is working.
<ibuclaw> if name resolution isn't working, then you'd specify the IP address instead.
<cprofitt> how do I list groups via command line?
<asterismo> if something was carried out wrong, there is should be some kind of log that says... error upgrading... or something in certain packages
<ibuclaw> groups
<asterismo> right?
<ibuclaw> cprofitt, ^^
<asterismo> is there any kind of log after distupgrading?
<cprofitt> hmm...
<cprofitt> appears to only list 'my groups'
<ibuclaw> cprofitt, cut -f1 -d: /etc/group  ??
<cprofitt> that works...
<ibuclaw> pipe it to more / less ... if you don't have scrollback
<cprofitt> farting around with samba server
<ibuclaw> cprofitt, though not sure of any easy way to list them
<asterismo> anyway
<ibuclaw> you could probably alias that to lsgroup
<asterismo> does anybody know any how to in compiling a custom kernel?
<ibuclaw> o/
<ibuclaw> and no - a custom kernel won't speed up your system
<ibuclaw> and if it does, you won't notice
<freezeloud_> hi, please is possible if i logged few times to irc from empathy that it blocks to get my nick when i'am connecting from another client (smuxi)?
<pedro3005> freezeloud_, is your nick registered?
<freezeloud_> don't think so, at least i did not do it, i'am irc newbie...
<pleia2> freezeloud_: according to freenode, you are still logged on as freezeloud (without the underscore) as well
<pleia2> 13:50:47 [freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from freezeloud: Smuxi 0.7.1.0 - running on Unix 32-bit
<pleia2> were you trying out other irc clients too?
<pleia2> oh, actually, that must be empathy
<cprofitt> I think I want to shoot the people who wrote the samba documentation
<pleia2> freezeloud_: look around empathy, you'll probably find that you're connected twice :)
<cprofitt> or maybe just make them use Apple computers
<pleia2> cprofitt: heh, yeah, it's not awesome
<cprofitt> it sucks beyond all belief
<Hellow> cprofitt: Making them use Apple computers is worse than being shot.
<cprofitt> and is out of date from what I can tell
<cprofitt> Hellow: I know
<freezeloud_> pleia2: yes, i tried empathy first and now i'm connected on smuxi
<pleia2> freezeloud_: oh I see
<ibuclaw> freezeloud_, then disconnect on empathy?
<pleia2> freezeloud_: so it looks like you connected twice with smuxi
<ibuclaw> or what pleia2 said ;)
<Hellow> Yes, what pleia2 said, since both freezeloud_ and freezeloud are responding with the same CTCP version reply.
 * pleia2 nods
<freezeloud_> on empathy i disable account so it is probably both smuxi
<pleia2> yep
<Hellow> >freezeloud< CTCP VERSION
<Hellow> -freezeloud- VERSION Smuxi 0.7.1.0 - running on Unix 32-bit
<Hellow> >freezeloud_< CTCP VERSION
<Hellow> -freezeloud_- VERSION Smuxi 0.7.1.0 - running on Unix 32-bit
<freezeloud_> and on smuxi i am connected on two servers what might be that issue? irc.freenode.net and irc.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> yes, that's the issue
<Hellow> freezeloud_: irc.ubuntu.com is just a redirect to irc.freenode.net
<pleia2> irc.freenode.net and irc.ubuntu.com are the same server :)
<freezeloud_> :D ouch i'm sorry, that's good to know :)
<pleia2> no problem, glad we could get to the bottom of it
<freezeloud_> thank you very much :)
<freezeloud_> to all of you :)
<Hellow> ...and why is this channel +s?
<pleia2> Hellow: good question
<pedro3005> it's obvious
<pedro3005> we wouldn't want beginners to come over here and bother us
<pleia2> pedro3005: haha :)
<pedro3005> :X
<pleia2> wb freezeloud
<freezeloud> thanks pleia2 :)
<freezeloud> will try to don't bother you any soon :D
<pedro3005> freezeloud, aww :P just kidding
<pedro3005> you can bother
<freezeloud> pedro3005: i hoped so :) but anyway try to won't
<cprofitt> gah
<cprofitt> anyone know why the default install of 9.10 Samba server does not show on a Windows computer when browsing the network?
<Hellow> brb, going to reboot for updates installed.
<Hellow> Nothing's dead, so apparently it worked right.
<ibuclaw> cprofitt, need to be on the same workgroup?
<cprofitt> they are...
<cprofitt> what is odd... is the workstation w/ samba installed
<cprofitt> was visible
<cprofitt> but the home directories were borked
<cprofitt> the server is not visible
<cprofitt> but the home directories work
<ibuclaw> I honestly can't remember what I did last time I setup samba to transfer files to a friends computer
<cprofitt> I will muddle throught it
<cprofitt> but the Ubuntu docs are crap from what I can tell
<ibuclaw> I remember fiddling for a minute or two, then got it to work ... but couldn't connect
<cprofitt> they seem to mix samba client with samba server
<ibuclaw> then realised my firewall was not setup :{
<hcs7dap> ubuntu tweak tells me that it can only run on 7.04 or 7.10... whats happening?
<hcs7dap> bgs100: can you help me with ubuntu tweak?
<bgs100> Maybe
 * bgs100 looks at Ubuntu Tweak
<hcs7dap> bgs100: tweak tells me that it can only run on 7.04 or 7.10... whats happening?
<hcs7dap> bgs100: it tells me that it can only work on 7.04 or 7.10
<bgs100> Okay
<hcs7dap> bgs100: i have 9.10... is there an alternative?
<bgs100> One sec
<bgs100> hcs7dap, Where did you download it?
<hcs7dap> bgs100: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-tweak-ubuntu.html
<bgs100> hcs7dap, That article is from 2007, and probably links to an old version. The official site is here: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<hcs7dap> bgs100: ah silly me... I'll give it a go...
<bgs100> hcs7dap, :) I tried it, and it seems to work
<hcs7dap> bgs100: cheers
<bgs100> hcs7dap, You're welcome :)
<cprofitt> Akos:
<cprofitt> you there?
<cprofitt> any samba experts in the channel?
<Akos> cprofitt: i'm here now, just got back from the Cinema
<cprofitt> cool...
<Akos> anything I can help with? (:
<cprofitt> this is what fixed the issues with the samba server
<cprofitt> [<username>] path = /home/<usename> browseable = yes writeable = yes guest ok = no directory mask = 0700 create mask = 0700 valid users = <username>
<cprofitt> I had to add that for each user...
<cprofitt> then it allowed them to be browseable
<cprofitt> and only allowed one user to use them
<cprofitt> I also had to add an entry for netbios name
<Akos> oh, so there is a lot to samba configuration
<cprofitt> yeah...
<cprofitt> and the documentation is not good...
<Akos> why isn'T there a GUI for it?
<cprofitt> well... I got it working on a server install
<cprofitt> GUI-less
<Akos> well yeah, config files, but on a desktop, this should be done from the preferences I guess ...
<Akos> hmm, i found this: http://us4.samba.org/samba/GUI/
<cprofitt> I agree on a desktop
<cprofitt> but on the desktop it was browseable
<cprofitt> despite not being in the smb.conf
<cprofitt> and the folders were not created properly either
<cprofitt> nor was the smb password set
<Akos> hmm i see
<Akos> i never really dug deep in to this, just used it at home across 4 computers
<cprofitt> yeah
<cprofitt> I am setting it up for some windows users
<cprofitt> so I had to have certain things
<Akos> fair enough
<Akos> please excuse me, i shall go to bed (:
<Akos> good night team
<cprofitt> yeah... not optimal... but it will work for them
<cprofitt> night Akos
<Cogito1729> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu using a USB drive only, but the USB drive is not being recognized on boot. Could use a hint or two.
<Cogito1729> Hi, anyone around?
<bodhizazen> yes
<Cogito1729> Awesome!
<Cogito1729> Can you point me in the right direction with my USB installation?
<bodhizazen> probably, what you want ?
<Cogito1729> I'm installing Ubuntu on a ps3, using a USB drive only, but the USB drive is not being recognized on boot.
<Cogito1729> I'm pretty sure I've incorrectly prepared the USB drive from the ISO
<stlsaint> Cogito1729: what distro are you using?
<Cogito1729> I'm using Xubuntu 9.10
<stlsaint> Cogito1729: meh, thats not really gonna fly from what i know
<bodhizazen> I use unetbootin
<stlsaint> Cogito1729: there are other distros made that are more suitable with the ps3
<stlsaint> Cogito1729: IE: Yellow linux if i recall correctly
<Cogito1729> stlsaint: Which one? I got the 9.10 link from the ps ubuntu website itself. http://psubuntu.com/wiki/UbuntuVersions
<Cogito1729> stlsaint: You recommend Yellowdog instead of ubuntu?
<Cogito1729> bodhizazen: Should I prepare the USB drive with unetbootin?
<stlsaint> yes
<Cogito1729> Okay, so I'll try YDL on ps3 using unetbootin to prepare the USB drive.
<stlsaint> Cogito1729: or possible puppy linux will be even better suited over ubuntu
<Cogito1729> stlsaint: I have only basic familiarity with Linux, and puppy seems like it has a very small community. I feel like I'd be better off with YDL.
<Cogito1729> Although puppy is supposedly so lightweight that it is tempting.
<phillw> Cogito1729: there has been a lively ;-) debate over at http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/236273-38-best-linux-distro
<Cogito1729> Phillw: thanks, reading that now!
<phillw> starts old, gets real new :-)
<bodhizazen> Slitaz FTW =)
<cprofitt> hey bodhizazen
<bodhizazen> 'lo cprofitt
<cprofitt> just watched the Kansas game...
<cprofitt> they got beat...
<cprofitt> woot!!
<bodhizazen> here comes spam ...
<bodhizazen> http://bodhizazen.fivebean.net/customdist.iso
<cprofitt> YDL?
<bodhizazen> that is the Zenix 10.05 Alpha, very very rough
<cprofitt> Zenix is yours bodhizazen ?
<bodhizazen> yes
<cprofitt> cool...
<bodhizazen> http://zenix-os.net/index.php?nav=features
<cprofitt> 10.05 already...
<bodhizazen> but I am NOT the only one developing it
<bodhizazen> well, we are going to Ubuntu +1 , it is difficult to develop when Ubuntu is in Alpha
<cprofitt> nice -- how many others?
<bodhizazen> Not many
<bodhizazen> https://launchpad.net/~zenix-sangha
<bodhizazen> https://launchpad.net/~zenix-shravaka
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-03-21
<Cogito1729> Bodhizazen: well, I haven't yet been successful with unetbootin
<pedro3005> hi Cogito1729
<pedro3005> what are you attempting?
<Cogito1729> I'm trying to do a USB-only install of Ubuntu 9.10 on my ps3
<Cogito1729> I've tried a couple different bootloaders..
<Cogito1729> .. but it's not recognizing the ubuntu installation.
<Cogito1729> (during bootup, that is, it's not letting my initiate the install from USB)
<pedro3005> Cogito1729, ah, sorry, don't know anything about ps3
<Cogito1729> pedro3005:  thanks for askin'. Have you any experience preparing ubuntu install on a USB (in general)?
<pedro3005> Cogito1729, do you want to install ubuntu on the usb or use the usb to install?
<Cogito1729> Pedro3005: Ideally, the latter
<pedro3005> Cogito1729, and can you successfully boot from USB?
<Cogito1729> Pedro3005: I followed the instructions on http://psubuntu.com/wiki/SetupPS3 to prepare the PS3... I can boot into a otheros command line.
<Cogito1729> From there, I think I have to mount the USB and start the install
<Cogito1729> But I don't know how to do that.
<pedro3005> Cogito1729, hm, perhaps this little tool could make things easier for you http://www.netboot.me/
<pedro3005> oh
<pedro3005> but it's a special ubuntu
<pedro3005> :/
<Cogito1729> Pedro3005: Hmm. Let me see if I can find something on a  cross-search on netboot.me and ps3
<pedro3005> Cogito1729, probably not :/ it's not quite that famous
<Cogito1729> Pedro3005: seems that way. I'd really rather not go with YellowDog over Ubuntu, but it seems there are more ps3-centric resources for YDL.
<pedro3005> Cogito1729, maybe http://www.netboot.me/my/newconfig
<Cogito1729> I think this is the same issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1247987
<pedro3005> Cogito1729, try the solution there
<Cogito1729> pedro3005: I was able to start the install, but ran into an error during hardware detection ... says "Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted."
<Cogito1729> pedro3005: of course, I'm not using an installation cd, I'm using a USB
<pedro3005> Cogito1729, :/
<Cogito1729> pedro3005: Haha, yeah, well ... that's the same issue reported by that thread I linked to. I'm making slow progress, but progress.
<pedro3005> Cogito1729, hope you make it, but I can't be of much help
<Cogito1729> pedro3005: I appreciate the support, man.
<Cogito1729> Pedro3005: Do you know what KSDZ is doing in his reply to that thread?
<Cogito1729> He's using "Gujin".
<pedro3005> Cogito1729, I don't know what Gujin is
<Cogito1729> pedro3005: okay, thanks.
<Cogito1729> Hmm, maybe grub2 would work: http://rww.dreamwidth.org/3100.html
<pedro3005> hello swoody
<yax51> does anyone know a program that will allow me to use my computer as a wireless router? there is one for windows called connectify, but I'm looking for a linux one
<ShadowKnight> Hey, i was wondering how does the other os thing work on the ps3? is it worth it?
<Cogito1729> ShadowKnight: I'm trying that out now.
<Cogito1729> ShadowKnight: Xbuntu 9.10
<ShadowKnight> hmmm okay then let me know how it goes im curious how that works
<ShadowKnight> i wanted to back up my ps3 before doing it but i cant do it on my external hard drive.
<Cogito1729> ShadowKnight: Why can't you backup? HD too small?
<ShadowKnight> no it has way more than enough space i just cant seem to make it work. its a western digital mybook essential
<Cogito1729> ShadowKnight: if you plug it into your ps3, can you see it from the XMB?
<ShadowKnight> nope nothing at all from what i know let me double check
<Cogito1729> Check your video / music menus. It should show up there if it's in a compatible format.
<ShadowKnight> no its not up there. does that mean its not a compatible format? any way to make it so?
<Cogito1729> ShadowKnight: Sure, you could reformat it. You'd lose all the data on there, though.
<ShadowKnight> damn wow that sucks actually, any other way? i dont think i have enough space on my comp for what is in there
<Cogito1729> ShadowKnight: Do you have another HD or a USB key?
<ShadowKnight> nope none of that.
<ShadowKnight> I have about 400+gigs on that and i would have been able to put it on my computer but i partitioned the drive to install linux. my biggest usb is just 4gb
<pedro3005> 400gigs O.O
<ShadowKnight> yea lol its a 1.5tb hard drive i have a lot of music videos and programs i have kept lol
<shahan> hi
<shahan> I am in problem in ubuntu
<shahan> Wifi connection problem
<pedro3005> hello ShadowKnight
<pedro3005> shahan,
<shahan> pedro3005: yes
<ShadowKnight> is there any way to partition the external hard drive so that i can format a part to be compatible?
<pedro3005> shahan, ok, what's the issue?
<shahan> anybody here who can help me
<shahan> pedro3005: wait
<shahan> pedro3005: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9001958#post9001958
<shahan> pedro3005: check this
<shahan> pedro3005: I just posted it
<shahan> pedro3005: what can I do now?
<pedro3005> shahan, tried using ndiswrapper?
<shahan> pedro3005: what is it?
<shahan> pedro3005: I didn't heared about it before?
<pedro3005> shahan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<shahan> ok...let me check
<Cogito1729> ShadowKnight: how much room do you need to backup your ps3?
<ShadowKnight> Cogito1729: i would say about 80 gigs since thats how much my ps3 takes and its pretty full
<shahan> pedro3005: hi
<pedro3005> hi shahan
<shahan> pedro3005: I have been suggested to download http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/misc/ndiswrapper-common
<shahan> but which file from this web?
<pedro3005> shahan, so you got no internet access on your ubuntu?
<shahan> no
<shahan> yes...in windows
<pedro3005> shahan, i see
<shahan> pedro3005: so...what to do?
<pedro3005> shahan, http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/all/ndiswrapper-common/download
<shahan> pedro3005: wow
<shahan> its .deb
<pedro3005> shahan, yes, .deb
<shahan> pedro3005: wherer you have got this link?
<pedro3005> shahan, from the link you gave me?
<shahan> pedro3005: !!!
<pedro3005> shahan, what?
<shahan> pedro3005: ok...help me to get this one also http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/net/ndisgtk
<pedro3005> shahan, 32 or 64 bits?
<shahan> 32
<pedro3005> shahan, http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/i386/ndisgtk/download
<shahan> pedro3005: last one plz http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/misc/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<pedro3005> shahan, http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/i386/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9/download
<shahan> pedro3005: ok...thank you very much
<pedro3005> shahan, :)
<shahan> pedro3005: can you tell me where you have got the link?
<shahan> pedro3005: I have given the link
<shahan> pedro3005: but there is a lot of files...
<pedro3005> shahan, it's on the architecture box
<pedro3005> just click yours
<shahan> pedro3005: plz tell me the direction like left side down
<pedro3005> shahan, left side down :P let me take a screenshot
<shahan> ok
<shahan> pedro3005: yes...I hva gotten
<pedro3005> shahan, http://i.imgur.com/oTGw4.png
<shahan> thank you very much
<shahan> pedro3005: let me test the files now
<shahan> pedro3005: going to ubuntu
<pedro3005> shahan, good luck
<shahan> pedro3005: hope i will get u again
<ShadowKnight> does anyone know if you could partition an external hard drive so that it could be read in a ps3?
<celthunder> uh
<celthunder> what format hdd does a ps3 use?
<ShadowKnight> i have no idea to be honest. i have read it is FAT32? but not too sure
<Cogito1729> ShadowKnight: yes, that's correct.
<Cogito1729> ShadowKnight: But you'll have to reformat your drive.
<Cogito1729> ShadowKnight: How much is onyour ps3? If you just need to backup your gamedata and setting, and not the media, you could use your 4gb flash key
<abhinav> Cogito1729: Are you sure it's a fat32 ? fat32 does not support more than 4GB files, right ?
<abhinav> (4gB = size of file)
<Cogito1729> abhinav: http://community.eu.playstation.com/t5/PlayStation-3-Technical/Formatting-a-USB-Storage-Device-For-Use-With-The-PS3-A-Guide/m-p/4641934
 * Cogito1729 is AFK. Back in 3 hours. 
 * abhinav is away: Abhinav|away
 * abhinav is away: breakfast
<shahan> pedro3005:
<shahan> pedro3005: ohhh
<pedro3005> shahan, yes?
<shahan> pedro3005: r u here?
<shahan> pedro3005: problem didnt' solved
<pedro3005> shahan, did you install it?
<shahan> pedro3005: when I installed ndwrapper
<shahan> pedro3005: I started it...
<shahan> pedro3005: but it looks for .inf file of my modem
<pedro3005> shahan, do you have it?
<shahan> but didnt get any valid .inf file for it
<pedro3005> shahan, it's probably on the CD
<pedro3005> just extract the EXE
<shahan> pedro3005: yes...I tried
<shahan> will I extract setup.exe
<shahan> ?
<pedro3005> shahan, sorry man, but it's kinda late here and I can barely think
<shahan> pedro3005: ?
<pedro3005> shahan, yes try to see if it's in setup.exe
<shahan> pedro3005: do u hve any suggestion
<shahan> pedro3005: humm
<shahan> ok...
<shahan> I hve to go ubuntu again
<shahan> its disgusting to go ubuntu then in windows and agin in ubuntu
<shahan> ohh
<shahan> :(
<pedro3005> shahan, :( sorry, i'm off to sleep
<pedro3005> good luck
<shahan> pedro3005: ok....
<shahan> pedro3005: where r u from?
<pedro3005> shahan, brazil
 * nigelb waves to Silver_Fox_ 
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<nigelb> Having a good Sunday?
<Silver_Fox_> No worse than a usual day.
<Silver_Fox_> Are you ?
<Silver_Fox_> Goodbye.
<nigelb> !lol
<Votebot> Please use "LOL", "OMG" and "ROFLCOPTER" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks
<nigelb> ok, no lag
<geirha> Hehe, sarcastic bot
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<nigelb> heya Silver_Fox_
<nigelb> sorry about earlier
<nigelb> was on the phone
<Silver_Fox_> Sorry for what?
<nigelb> oh, I didnt respond
<Silver_Fox_> Okay.
<Silver_Fox_> So,  are you having a good day nigelb ?
<abhi_nav> why nobody ask question here?
<pedro3005> in soviet russia question ask you
<abhi_nav> is this timepass chat channel?
<pedro3005> abhi_nav, :P no.. it's just a bit dead
<Silver_Fox_> Is it?
<pedro3005> it's meant for support
<Silver_Fox_> Correct
<leoquant> \o/
<leoquant> lol
<abhi_nav> then why nobody is here?
<abhi_nav> why we dont have a system to tell to newbies that this channel is for them?
<Silver_Fox_> 46 people are here :)
<pedro3005> i put a link in my UBF signature
<Silver_Fox_> !topic
<Votebot> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<abhi_nav> ohhh
<pedro3005> occasionally, some people do come in and ask stuff
<pedro3005> and we occasionally solve them
<abhi_nav> ohhhh
<abhi_nav> I see
<abhi_nav> good
<abhi_nav> What My suggestion is when some one ask a question, which he should ask here, in main channel #ubuntu, then we should tell them to come here
<pedro3005> perhaps
<abhi_nav> perhaps, what?
<pedro3005> but this group needs improvement before being able to take that
<abhi_nav> what improvement?
<Silver_Fox_> That would swamp this channel.
<pedro3005> abhi_nav, well, not enough people dedicating to answer questions
<abhi_nav> pedro3005: hmmm ok
<abhi_nav> Silver_Fox_ hmm
<ghostofmybrain_> is there a way to copy a file to two directories at the same time instead of recopying it?
<abhi_nav> yah some one asked
<abhi_nav> finally
<abhi_nav> :D
<pedro3005> abhi_nav, so answer it :P
<abhi_nav> ghostofmybrain_ as per my knowledge you can copy multiple source, but to single destination
<abhi_nav> pedro3005: :D
<pedro3005> ghostofmybrain_, hm.... well if you just want it all in one line you could use &&
<abhi_nav> yah
<pedro3005> cp a /path/ && cp a /another/path
<ghostofmybrain_> ok
<ghostofmybrain_> that's what I wanted, all in one line. Thanks
<geirha> You can define a function to do it. 2cp() { cp "$1" "$2" && cp "$1" "$3"; }
<geirha> Then, 2cp file /path /another/path
<ghostofmybrain_> ahhh
<ghostofmybrain_> I'm not sure how to define a function. just put that in the command ien?
<ghostofmybrain_> line?
<geirha> Yes. You can put it at the end of  ~/.bashrc to make it permanent
<ghostofmybrain_> ok
<ghostofmybrain_> cool
<geirha> Should make that function more safe first though.
<geirha> You can't do 2cp * /path /other/path for instance
<geirha> That'll overwrite files
<geirha> 2cp() { local dest n=$#; if ((n < 3)); then echo "Too few args"; return 1; fi; dest=( "${@: -2}" ); set -- "${@:1:n-2}"; echo cp "$@" "${dest[0]}" && echo cp "$@" "${dest[1]}"; }
<geirha> There. That one should handle globs
<ghostofmybrain_> cool deal thanks
<nigelb> geirha: that was fast work :)
<abhi_nav> :)
<geirha> Oh, I left two echos in there, so it will only print the cp commands, not run them.
<abhi_nav> ohh
<geirha> If you paste that into a terminal, then run "type 2cp", it will show the function nicely identented, so it'll be easier to see what it does :)
<ghostofmybrain_> I keep trying to kill this process and it won't ever end
<Silver_Fox_> What are you trying to kill ghostofmybrain_  ?
<ghostofmybrain_> lynx
<Silver_Fox_> What is it ?
<ghostofmybrain_> a command line browser
<ghostofmybrain_> internet browser
<Silver_Fox_> try:  killall lynx
<nigelb> ghostofmybrain_: ctrl c?
<ghostofmybrain_> killall lynx didn't work
<Silver_Fox_> Hm
<Silver_Fox_> Have you tried:  ALT + F2 and call the program "xkill" then click on the bad program ?
<ghostofmybrain_> let me install that real quick...
<Silver_Fox_> Wait
<ghostofmybrain_> xkill: unable to open display ""
<Silver_Fox_> Run ps -aef .  Find the process ID
<abhinav> ghostofmybrain_: lynx ? try control c twice ?
<Silver_Fox_> Then run:  kill -9 $processID
<abhinav> ghostofmybrain_: lynx (the browser) needs to consecutive cntrl-c's to quit
<ghostofmybrain_> abhinav: that doesn't do anything
<ghostofmybrain_> ah, kill -9 worked!
<abhinav> ghostofmybrain_: as Silver_Fox_ mentioned, or killall --regexp lynx
<ghostofmybrain_> thanks to both fo you :)
<Silver_Fox_> Pleasure
<Silver_Fox_> A little strange that killall failed.
<Silver_Fox_> Did it through any kind of error from terminal ?
<Silver_Fox_> throw
<ghostofmybrain_> no, it didn't have any error
<ghostofmybrain_> it simply didn't kill the prodess
<Silver_Fox_> Okay,  thank you.
 * Silver_Fox_ goes to look into why that did not work as expected
<Silver_Fox_> Ah,  looks like It could have been a parent process re-spawning
<lukjad86> ghostofmybrain_ Are you there?
<abhi_nav> bye
<abhi_nav> nice talkin to you all
<JoeWheeler> Hi guys
<lukjad86> Hi
<pedro3005> oh not lukjad86
<lukjad86> Aw. pedro3005 :P
 * pedro3005 looks the other way
<cprofitt> hey guys... any way to change the windows controls back?
<DarkwingDuck> cprofitt: from what to what?
<pedro3005> i think he's talking about how on lucid it's on the left
<pedro3005> cprofitt, it's somewhere in gconf
<cprofitt> ok... gconf...
<cprofitt> stupid move by Canonical/Ubuntu
<pedro3005> cprofitt, can't remember where exactly, google.com
<DarkwingDuck> pedro3005: ahhh... I should look at the gnome in lucid but, seeing how I use KDE I dunno... when it releases my wife will upgrade her computer to Lucid
<lukjad86> cprofitt Yeah, gconf
<cprofitt> well... if I can get back to sanity by not using Gnome...
<lukjad86> cprofitt I agree with you
<cprofitt> where in gconf-editor
<lukjad86> cprofitt To tell you the truth, at the next upgrade, i'm switching to xubuntu I think
<lukjad86> cprofitt Alt+F2 gconf-editor
<cprofitt> yeah...
<cprofitt> where in gconf-editor... which setting?
<phillw> gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<phillw> soz, i had to look it up !!!
<cprofitt> not seeing the ability to change it to the right
<phillw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8972292&postcount=21
<phillw> @ cprofitt
<lukjad86> Who here uses xubuntu?
<lukjad86> cprofitt You know where ubuntu started to go wrong?
<cprofitt> ah...
<lukjad86> When they disabled Ctrl+Alt+Delete
<johnttorrent> Hello, Running Karmic and having problems mounting certain types of DVDS. I can mount cdroms and was able to mount a DVD+R, but I have two other DVDS that aren't recognized
<cprofitt> its the order of the objects in the string...
<cprofitt> got it.
<johnttorrent> Getting this error in dmesg "VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0"
<xcrunner509> did anyone install the new ubuntu 10.04
<phillw> xcrunner509: I've been running it for a few months
<xcrunner509> when it loads it shows the icon of everything correct
<phillw> my desktop is well cluttered, I haven't noticed icons displaying incorrectly; are there any types you are referring to ?
<xcrunner509> well i just installed it and it show all of the icons but there are a few that i can only see the tips of
<xcrunner509> is there a way to get a clear desktop
<phillw> what shows on your desktop will be mounts of disks / partitions that you have, and the contents of your ~/Desktop directory
<Sword2318> Any body how would i permently mount my windows drive
<xcrunner509> is it supposed to have a tab bar along the left side
<phillw> Sword2318: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<Sword2318> Is ther any simple commond
<Sword2318> New to ubuntu
<phillw> Sword2318: that's why i gave you that link, it does it nice and easy using GUI, if you want to do it by editing the fstab by hand, then there is alink at the bottom of that tutorial taking you there, but that is more complicated
<Sword2318> Thank u philw
<phillw> xcrunner509: i'm not in ubuntu 10.04 atm, I'm testing lubuntu 10.04. if you pop over to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=377  that is the forum for Lucid, there's been a few changes in the last week, I need to get my 'main' 10.04 updated.
<xcrunner509> ok thank you
<xcrunner509> also my wifi isn't working how do i tell which type i have so that i can download the proper driver
<phillw> xcrunner509: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336  has the how-to's
<phillw> the second sticky
<ghostofmybrain_> so I'm reading this tutorial,and I need to do "tar xfz" to something. What exactly am I doing? the "tar" is basically executing the tar file, right? what is the xfz?
<pedro3005> ghostofmybrain_, I think that extracts a tar file
<pedro3005>  -x, --extract, --get
<pedro3005>            extract files from an archive
<pedro3005> -f, --file ARCHIVE
<pedro3005>            use archive file or device ARCHIVE
<pedro3005>      -Z, --compress, --uncompress
<pedro3005>            filter the archive through compress
<ghostofmybrain_> ahhh, cool.
<geirha> That's the wrong "Z" though. It's lowercase z (which filters through gzip instead of compress)
<pedro3005> geirha, yes sorry :/
<geirha> The version of GNU tar in Ubuntu though, detects compressions automatically, so you don't need the z.   tar xf file.tar.gz  is enough.
<romulus_> hi everybody i'm looking for some help about how to use IRC, i'm a complete novice, i run Xchat gnome, that's all I know !
<celthunder> ok
<celthunder> what were you looking at in particular?
<celthunder> basic commands are
<pedro3005> hi
<celthunder> /join #<channel> /part #<channel> /nick <new nickname> /msg <nick> <message>
<romulus_> i can find the commands easily
<celthunder> ok
<ghostofmybrain> hehehe, cool
<celthunder> then what were you wondering?
<ghostofmybrain> I never meant to have an underscore at teh end
<romulus_> how to find the channels which could interest me
<celthunder> /list
<celthunder> xchat has a built in channel search thing too
<pedro3005> romulus_, click on Server > List of Channels
<romulus_> ok thanks
<romulus_> but what is freenode
<celthunder> a network
<pedro3005> romulus_, this network
<romulus_> this is the source of all tche chans ?
<romulus_> ok
<romulus_> how to join another network ?
<celthunder> /newserver or /server
<pedro3005> romulus_, XChat > New > Server Tab
<celthunder> one kills your current connection the otherm akes a new tab for a new server
<pedro3005>  /server server.address
<romulus_> ok and i find new servers on the web ?
<celthunder> yeah
<celthunder> pretty much if you join a site and they have an irc channel they'll give a network a port and a channel
<pedro3005> romulus_, you can check some out at XChat > Network List
<romulus_> i cant find it i run a french version
<romulus_> i've got the list of channels
<romulus_> but not the list of servers
<celthunder> press ctrl+s
<romulus_> it opens a window to save the conversation
<celthunder> ?
<celthunder> hmm
<celthunder> first menu option in the first menu
<celthunder> should be a server list
<romulus_> i got it
<romulus_> "connexion"
<romulus_> thanks
<romulus_> so i can access any server from here
<romulus_> i just need the name ?
<pedro3005> romulus_, not all servers are on the list
<romulus_> ok so how do i join a specific one ?
<LMAlt> not sure if this is the right place, but can someone help with getting sound to my flat screen.  Here is what i have graphics card (GeForce 8400 GS), ubuntu (9.10), tv (vizio va320e). currently hooked up dvi to hdmi
<pedro3005> romulus_, /server <sever>
<romulus_> ok
<celthunder> LMAlt, is your hdmi cable your outbound sound default/what your program is set to use?
<romulus_> i must choose a server because of its geographic place no ?
<romulus_> maybe there is a guide i should read
<romulus_> my questions are very classical i guess
<pedro3005> romulus_, no, you choose a server because of the channels in it
<romulus_> ok
<romulus_> thanks for your help
<ghostofmybrain> how do I copy multiple files to one directory?
<celthunder> ghostofmybrain, cp <anypattern that matches the files> <dir>
<pedro3005> hello compiledkernel
<geirha> ghostofmybrain: And an explanation of the patterns: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/glob
<ghostofmybrain> geirha: ooooo, that's helpful. I've been doing it the loooong way
<ghostofmybrain> so if I did cp *.zip directory, it will copy all zip files to the new directory?
<pedro3005> yes
<geirha> Yes, all zip-files in the current directory, to the destination directory at the end.
<ghostofmybrain> haha, wow, that makes things way faster
<phillw> ghostofmybrain: you may want to pop over here and get the free book --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052065
<geirha> If you want to become even more efficient, I strongly recommend: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<geirha> There's also a guide called Advanced Bash-scripting guide. You should stay away from that, at least as a beginner.
<LMAlt> can someone help with getting sound to my flat screen.  Here is what i have graphics card (GeForce 8400 GS), ubuntu (9.10), tv (vizio va320e). currently hooked up dvi to hdmi
<LMAlt> IM me if you can help
<LMAlt> TIA
<geirha> dvi only carries video, you'll need a separate cable for audio.
<LMAlt> i do it goes from speaker on back of pc to AV on tv
<LMAlt> but still no sound
<geirha> Play some music, and cycle through all AV modes on the tv and check if you get audio in any of them.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-14
<earthling_> anyone know of a way to make a snap-to feature like they have in XP?
<earthling_> where the mouse cursor goes to the dialogue button automatically
<DarkwingDuck> Snap to?
<DarkwingDuck> You mean like dragging a window to the right and it resizes to the the right half
<DarkwingDuck> ?
<DarkwingDuck> earthling_:
<DarkwingDuck> ^^^^
<earthling_> the cursor goes on top of a button
<earthling_> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/accessibility/snapto.mspx
<DarkwingDuck> Not that I know of
<earthling_> ok
<DarkwingDuck> Sorry mate
<DarkwingDuck> You can dig google for it.
<DarkwingDuck> someone might have figured out how.
<earthling_> no prob
<earthling_> I put in an idea in the brainstorm forum
<earthling_> didn't find any
<DarkwingDuck> Lots of stuff on google that isn't there.
<earthling_> yep
<earthling_> I checked google too
<earthling_> I'm always looking for ways to speed things up
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<earthling_> :)
<yax51> anyone know where I can find linux drivers for asus g50vt x-5? they don't have any on the asus page and I need my webcam drivers...
<bioterror> indout which chipset it uses
<bioterror> find
<bioterror> would help more finding the drivers
<yax51> Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 1.3 MPixel UVC Webcam
<yax51> I find it in lsusb, but nothing works with it
<yax51> cheese says its there, but I get no picture
<yax51> skype also
<bioterror> then you have drivers
<bioterror> you need to file a bug raport
<yax51> I had it working at one point just fine, maybe I turned it off somehow with out realizing it....
<yax51> is there a way to access the setting of my webcam?
<duanedesign> yax51: can you try the  command:   lsmod | grep video
<duanedesign> I think the driver is called uvcvideo
<yax51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580008/
<duanedesign> yep, as bioterror already noted itis not because of lack of driver...
<duanedesign> hmm
<yax51> yeah, but I was going to reinstall them and see if that did anything
<duanedesign> yax51: does this command return something:   ls /dev/video*
<duanedesign> yax51: if you have ffmpeg installed you can test the camera with:   ffmpeg -f oss -f video4linux2 -s 320x240 -i /dev/video0 out.mpg
<yax51> /dev/video0
<duanedesign> also some troubleshooting steps here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam/Troubleshooting
<yax51> sweet!
<yax51> the funny thing is that it was working fine like 3 days ago
<duanedesign> yax51: coould be a brightness issue
<duanedesign> yax51: see the picture is dark section on that wiki page
<duanedesign> yax51: one more link :) this is specific to the driver you are using. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UVC
<duanedesign> best of luck I gotta get a few hours sleep. Let us know hoe it goes
<yax51> Thanks!!
<yax51> ok that was dumb
<yax51> it was my NVidia graphics driver, switched to the current one, and Bingo everything works
<bioterror> good
<mR0> I need help with my canon "CanoScan Lide 100". It detected when check it via terminal. But when I open it from Applications >>> Graphics >>> Simple Scan, it tells me that no scanners detected.
<mR0> I need help with my canon "CanoScan Lide 100". It detected when check it via terminal. But when I open it from Applications >>> Graphics >>> Simple Scan, it tells me that no scanners detected.
<mR0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580050/
<ikt> mR0, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<mR0> ikt Im using 10.10 (maverick)
<ikt> mR0, I don't think it is compatible
<ikt> actually
<ikt> looks like there is a hack
<ikt> have you seen this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1033181
<mR0> How to... ikt?
<mR0> I'll try & report back later
<ikt> gl :)
<ikt> It's unfortunate that canon don't offer better support :/
<mR0> btw, do I need to configure "git", ikt?
<ikt> hrmm
<ikt> one sec
<duanedesign> morning all
<mR0> gud afternoon duanedesign :P
<ikt> mR0, sorry I can't see where git is mentioned
<mR0> ikt, it doesn't mentioned on ur suggested URL... But another one in Indonesian lang...
<ikt> ah ok
<ikt> git is used for storing code
<mR0> wht about this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1033181&page=2 ikt?
<ikt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9462309&postcount=14
<mR0> oke ikt, thanks for ur helps.... I'll try it later, I've company come to my desk. See u later...
<s-fox> Hello.
<duanedesign> hello hello s-fox
<KinkyPinkie> how much space would you reccomend me giving a partition for 64bit 10.10?
<holstein> KinkyPinkie: i think 8 to 10 should be minimal
<holstein> GB's
<KinkyPinkie> ok, thanks :)
<holstein> you can probably fit on 6 alright
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<kristian-aalborg> hi
<kristian-aalborg> I was thinking of something... can I have a menu for different sessions when I boot up
<kristian-aalborg> for instance: 1) run gnome session --- 2) run cli session with program A --- 3) run cli session with program B ?
 * kristian-aalborg thinks aloud... this could be done in bash + dialog, hurm...?
<hggdh> kristian-aalborg, you already have something like that on GDM -- you can select to run Gnome, or an X term, etc
<kristian-aalborg> hggdh: gdm is too heavy
<hggdh> kristian-aalborg, there is XFCE, for example (Xubuntu), and other WMs as options
<kristian-aalborg> I was thinking something as light as possible
<kristian-aalborg> there's a thing called quingy, I think... that might fit the job
<kristian-aalborg> ah - SLIM will be fine, I think
<kristian-aalborg> also that one is rather easy to work with
<KinkyPinkie> anyone know a good tool to defragment and partition an external drive?
<head_victim> KinkyPinkie: use a livecd with gparted on it for partitioning and fsck is a good file system checking tool.
<KinkyPinkie> gparted doesn't seem to recognise my drive
<holstein> KinkyPinkie: maybe its dead?
<KinkyPinkie> nono
<holstein> in a terminal
<holstein> sudo fdisk -l
<holstein> KinkyPinkie: have you used gparted before?
<holstein> theres a drop down in the upper right
<KinkyPinkie> yes
<holstein> where you choose the drive*
<KinkyPinkie> i'll just try some more googling. thanks anyway :)
<holstein> well, i would think google will say gparted
<holstein> what do you get when you run sudo fdisk -l?
<holstein> do you see the drive?
<hggdh> well, one must specify the disk on fdisk: 'fdisk /dev/sda'
<holstein> i was going for more of a list of what is mountable
<hggdh> even on -l; also you will need root
<holstein> sudo fdisk -l ??
<holstein> for me that just lists what the computer can see
<holstein> what would be mountable if its not mounted
<KinkyPinkie> yea well i'm giving up on the defrag thing anyway, don't want to risc it with some home-made tool :P better boot to w7 (shoot me)
<holstein> i dont know why gparted is not doing that though..
<KinkyPinkie> and maybe things will work out after the restart
<holstein> lol
<holstein> home-made tool ;)
<KinkyPinkie> :P
<holstein> do what makes you feel safe :)
<kristian-aalborg> hi holstein
<kristian-aalborg> would anybody have a .nanorc file that's good for prose?
<head_victim> Anyone know how I can track down the cause input hanging (both keyboard and mouse lag badly) that occurs locally on the machine and even when SSH'd into the machine
<LukasB> Hi all, I am trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 with vmplayer on windows xp. In the end of the installation it tells it installs vm tools and I have to wait until the graphical environment appears... Insteat I get a comand line screen to login... I tried to enter my username and password. Username works but the password line doesnt show any response... Can anyone please help me?
<charlie-tca> password will appear to be blanks or not working, just type it in correctly and hit enter
<charlie-tca> It will let you log in
<LukasB> Thank you charlie, that didnt work but I changed some settings and it goes straight to the ubuntu environment now :-)
<charlie-tca> Glad I couldn't help, then ;-)
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-15
<jim_> Hi, can anyone help me install a driver?
<holstein> hey jim_
<holstein> what for?
<jim_> Sorry for the delay, Ralink RT3060 wifi card
<jim_> this fith one down here http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2
<jim_> its a .tgz
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i would try extracting
<holstein> and see if there is a readme
<holstein> usually if the drivers can be had
<holstein> they are just 'in' the kernel
<holstein> OR availalbe as a pacakge
<holstein> package*
<holstein> from the repos
<holstein> like wireless-backports
<holstein> something like that^^^
<jim_> ill check that repo now
<KinkyPinkie> does anyone know how I can enable transparency? it only turns out white when I display the images-.-
<duanedesign> KinkyPinkie: hello
<KinkyPinkie> duanedesign: hey
<KinkyPinkie> if it's regarding my question, I converted types, but I got some errormsgs regarding plugins, so I'm not sure it's solved as I did back in lucid
<duanedesign> KinkyPinkie: are you doing this in Gimp?
<KinkyPinkie> i used gimp to create the transparent layers yes
<duanedesign> KinkyPinkie: ok. And what are you using the images for?
<KinkyPinkie> this time they were going up in the panel as icons for applications
<KinkyPinkie> if that was what you meant
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> KinkyPinkie: it might be t he format you save it in. Only certain formats save the transparency info
<duanedesign> KinkyPinkie: png will save the transparency
<duanedesign> To check if the image has an alpha channel, go to the channel dialog and verify that an entry for “Alpha” exists, besides Red, Green and Blue
<duanedesign> s-fox: ping
<s-fox> pong duanedesign
<duanedesign> s-fox: what was that statement we put into php to get more info about an error
<s-fox> error_reporting(E_ALL);
<s-fox> Though this will work also - error_reporting(E_ALL);
<s-fox> duanedesign,  What is it set to in your php.ini file?
 * duanedesign looking
<s-fox> duanedesign,  I am on a video call to the states.  I may be slow to respond.
<duanedesign> kk, thank you
<duanedesign> s-fox: error_reporting(E_ALL); did bring up some additional info
<s-fox> duanedesign,  Okay, what is the additional information that is being displayed?
<duanedesign> Undefined variable
<s-fox> duanedesign,  That is a notice, not an error. You should set it to a default
<s-fox> value at the beginning of your script, or before you use it.
<Guest57327> I'm trying to boot off a live CD but when ubuntu starts the screen is blank. I know the screen is working because the BIOS screen still shows up while it's booting, and I think ubuntu is booting because when I press the power button to turn it off the CD ejects and the computer waits for me to press Enter
<bioterror> Guest57327, what kind of computer you have
<Guest57327> Compaq Presario SR1917CL
<ddecator> have you tried a second Live CD just in case the first didn't burn right for some reason?
<Guest57327> no, but I did try a USB stick first with the same problem
<ddecator> and the image you used passed the md5sum?
<Guest57327> I didn't check...
<Guest57327> oh, but my iMac boots off it ok
<ddecator> strange. unfortunately i'm just heading out, so hopefully someone else will have an idea of how to resolve the problem for you
<LukasB> Hello everybody! Can anybody please give me advice which source code editor is good to use in ubuntu? I used Notepad++ in Windows but I am not very experienced...
<jledbetter> Darn, he left too quickly.
<Guest57327> Ok, after a lot of trouble I can get it to start booting off the CD, but now it kernel panicked
<seidos> hmmm, i wonder why
<seidos> Guest57327: LTS?
<Guest57327> acronym?
<seidos> Guest57327: 10.04 "Long Term Support"
<Guest57327> oh, no: 10.10
<seidos> well, for my curiosity could you paste the output of lspci and sudo lshw?
<seidos> but, to fix your problem, i'd try the LTS, it has a different kernel
<seidos> what do you think Guest57327?
<Guest57327> I'll try the 10.4 if this attempt at safeboot doesn't work. Where would this output be btw?
<seidos> Guest57327: in a terminal.  you just type "lspci" paste that to paste.ubuntu.com and "sudo lshw" and paste that to paste.ubuntu.com
<seidos> i assume there is a kernel panic because of some hardware configuration
<seidos> or maybe you should do a memtest Guest57327
<seidos> i dunno, i am speculating
<pedro3005> Guest57327, is it a laptop or a pc?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-16
<Bill_> I have a problem
<DarkwingDuck> Bill_: What's the issue
<Bill_> I just loaded ubuntu on my laptop and it won't recognize my USB flash drives.  These same flash drives work on my other ubuntu computer.
<Bill_> It doesn't see them at all.
<DarkwingDuck> Okay
<DarkwingDuck> Not even in fdisk?
<DarkwingDuck> Bill_: plug in the flashdrive and open terminal
<Bill_> ok
<DarkwingDuck> Then type : sudo fdisk -l
<DarkwingDuck> pastebin the output from that
<Bill_>  how do i pastebin that?
<Bill_> Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x000d708f     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1               1       29637   238053376   83  Linux /dev/sda2           29637       30
<Bill_> my main computer has a 250 g hard drive.  the flash drive is 4 g
<DarkwingDuck> Bill_: Use this http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Bill_> Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x000d708f     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1               1       29637   238053376   83  Linux /dev/sda2           29637       30
<Bill_> Disk /dev/sdb: 4012 MB, 4012900352 bytes 120 heads, 55 sectors/track, 1187 cylinders Units = cylinders of 6600 * 512 = 3379200 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x00000000     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sdb1               1        1188     3918832    b  W95 FAT32
<DarkwingDuck> paste it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/ then give me the URL for it
<DarkwingDuck> Please :)
<Bill_> how do you copy the url for it?
<DarkwingDuck> Bill_: Nevermind... It looks like it not auto mounting
<DarkwingDuck> So, we shall mount it for you. First we need to build a mount point
<DarkwingDuck> to do that type: sudo mkdir /media/external
<Bill_> it didn't seem to do anything
<DarkwingDuck> Now, we need to mount it. To do that type: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/external -o uid=1000,gid=100,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137
<DarkwingDuck> Then when you need to unmount the drive type: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<Bill_> ok.  how did you know all of those numbers?
<DarkwingDuck> They are listed here for reference https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<DarkwingDuck> But, I've done it enough....
<DarkwingDuck> I'm a CLI kind of guy
<DarkwingDuck> I use the terminal for most of my stuff
<Bill_> ok i did that
<DarkwingDuck> It should be mounted and you shoulod be able to access it now
<DarkwingDuck> *Should
<Bill_> it still doesn't show up in computer
<DarkwingDuck> in terminal type: cd /media/external
<DarkwingDuck> Then is there a readout for the command: ls
<DarkwingDuck> ?
<Bill_> it has a command it says bill@bill-Satellite-L455D:/media/external$
<DarkwingDuck> Okay
<DarkwingDuck> Is there a readout when you type ls
<DarkwingDuck> ?
<Bill_> no
<DarkwingDuck> That is strange. And this flashdrive has stuff on it?
<Bill_> it just returns to the command prompt
<DarkwingDuck> Or, is it empty?
<Bill_> yes, the other ubuntu computer can see it.
<DarkwingDuck> That is strange... I'm not sure.
<Bill_> Maybe I need to reinstall the ubuntu.
<DarkwingDuck> I doubt that.
<Bill_> what about a different distro?
<DarkwingDuck> I don't think it's an issue with the distro
<DarkwingDuck> take it back to the other computer
<DarkwingDuck> make sure you can read it there.
<DarkwingDuck> eject the USB drive
<DarkwingDuck> then try it again.
<DarkwingDuck> sorry Bill_
<gnumerous> using ubuntu 10.4, first time after the time patch...my panel indicator doesn't show the time, its blank...i can copy and paste the time...is it a known thing?
<seidos> gnumerous: did you check launchpad?
<seidos> i'm not familiar with the bug
<gnumerous> seidos: i think i jumped the gun some...after reconsidering the missing time, i removed and re added the applet...
<gnumerous> i wasn't sure how to ask a search engine how to fix it.
<seidos> persistently is the only way i know how to ask a search engine anything
<seidos> glad it works now gnumerous :)
<gnumerous> seidos: thanks, its nice to have a working panel
<gnumerous> sweeter now that i solved my own problem, i feel empowered
<Guest57327> Ok, running 10.04 now, in the menu at startup when I select boot it says: "Could not find kernel image: /casper/vmlinuz"
<duanedesign> hello Guest57327
<Guest57327> hello
<duanedesign> Guest57327: is this when running the LiveCD?
<Guest57327> on a USB drive, yes
<duanedesign> Guest57327: Make sure that the syslinux.cfg file exists on the USB flash drive
<duanedesign> Guest57327: also when boot: comes up, instead of hitting enter type 'vmlinuz initrd=initrd.img' w/out the quotes and hit enter
<Guest57327> "Could not find kernel image: vmlinuz"
<Guest57327> duanedesign: and syslinux.cfg exists
<duanedesign> Gis there a line that looks like:
<duanedesign> append boot=casper initrd=initrd.gz vga=788 quiet
<duanedesign> Guest57327: ^
<duanedesign> if so maybe try change that line and the one above:
<duanedesign>   kernel /casper/vmlinuz
<duanedesign>   append boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.gz vga=788 quiet
<byrdiblack> I have this forum post outlining a wifi problem, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10564703#post10564703   and I was wondering if anyone here can clarify some of the advice I got before I ruin my ubuntu on accident! :)
<holstein> byrdiblack: im looking
<byrdiblack> thanks holstein!
<holstein> sometimes you can get by testing a lot of that kind of thing on a live CD
<byrdiblack> I already made the huge mistake of installing completely and deleting windows on my first time!
<byrdiblack> I shouldve tested through the installation cd for a while first but I didnt expect to come across so many problems:(
<holstein> well, now you know
<byrdiblack> for sure.
<holstein> byrdiblack: id try that driver
<holstein> whatever updated one
<holstein> cant hurt :)
<byrdiblack> Even though my driver doesnt match up with the one those people were talking about?
<holstein> byrdiblack: try and read up on the docs
<holstein> sometimes the vendors are expecting a certain kernel verion
<holstein> byrdiblack: well, i would look at the site for an updated driver for your device
<byrdiblack> I'm still a little uncertain on where to find kernals and how to edit them : /
<holstein> byrdiblack: in a terminal
<holstein> run
<holstein> uname -a
<byrdiblack> ok i'll check it out (sorry, ive been working on this for 4 days now ready to pull my hair out!)
<holstein> ^^ that will tell you what kernel you are booted into
<holstein> and IF the docs say you need something different, we can get into that :)
<holstein> byrdiblack: i hear you
<byrdiblack> i've got 2.6.35-27-generic-pae
<holstein> driver support can be frustrating
<byrdiblack> so the doc, like on lenovo's website you mean?
<holstein> byrdiblack: i was thinking realtek
<holstein> try lenovo too though
<holstein> byrdiblack: it would be easy for you also...
<holstein> to go and download the next verion of ubuntu
<holstein> 11.04
<holstein> *try it live :)
<holstein> see if the support is better
<holstein> its not *that* long till 11.04 is final
<holstein> SO for a new user, that might be the path of least resistance
<byrdiblack> i didn't even think about that
<holstein> byrdiblack: its a shot in the dark really
<byrdiblack> you think it will be more complete for my system?
<holstein> *could
<holstein> byrdiblack: i have an EEE i got used
<holstein> i installed 10.04 on it
<holstein> several things were not working
<holstein> sound, wifi
<holstein> byrdiblack: i updated
<holstein> got a new kernel
<holstein> and BOOM :)
<holstein> everything was working
<byrdiblack> so 10.10 is good for you?
<byrdiblack> hmm
<holstein> byrdiblack: the kernel team is constantly doing all they can
<holstein> all the vendors help them do anyways
<holstein> byrdiblack: i use 10.04 mostly
<holstein> i have a 10.10 and 11.04 testing installs
<holstein> i have 10.10 and 11.04 testing installs *
<byrdiblack> can you clarify something about kernals? I'm still unsure how they work really. Like if I were to update to 11.04 for instance..i would also have to get a kernal somehow? or is that part of the update?
<holstein> byrdiblack: yes
<holstein> byrdiblack: AND
<holstein> you can try the newer kernels
<holstein> 'mainline' kernel
<byrdiblack> i see?
<holstein> you'll see that in the bug reports sometimes
<byrdiblack> ha
<holstein> BUT, for you
<holstein> id just burn a CD
<holstein> and try it live
<holstein> THEN, you can decide what you want to hassle with
<byrdiblack> Do you think it would be better for me to go down a level instead of up to 11.04? like maybe 10.04 is most updated now?
<holstein> byrdiblack: it really depends on that device
<byrdiblack> ok
<holstein> the one thats giving you trouble
<holstein> byrdiblack: in theory, we *should* be able to make it work in whatever version
<holstein> assuming realtek is co-opporative
<byrdiblack> everytime i feel like i'm getting a grip on this, my whole world is shattered with new information. ha
<holstein> byrdiblack: wait a minute...
<holstein> im finding something helpful, i think
<holstein> byrdiblack: eh, kinda
<holstein> looks like, in a terminal
<holstein> sudo rmmod r8192se_pci && sleep 2 && sudo modprobe r8192se_pci
<holstein> will reset the device
<holstein> so you dont have to reboot
<holstein> byrdiblack: this is relavant
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/695824
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 695824 in linux "Qosmio x505-892 RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller disconnects (dup-of: 687692)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 687692 in linux "Realtek 8191SEvB wireless card drops connections and can't reconnect without reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<holstein> byrdiblack: i know the last guy there
<holstein> you gonna be around?
<byrdiblack> wow, it's just right there
<holstein> i'll ask him whats up with it...
<byrdiblack> ha
<byrdiblack> thank you so much, i'll be here
<holstein> nah, he's not on :/
<byrdiblack> doh!
<holstein> still, that'll get you somewhere further
<byrdiblack> sorry, i'm feeling goofy and sleep deprived about it.
<holstein> byrdiblack: go to
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/695824
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 695824 in linux "Qosmio x505-892 RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller disconnects (dup-of: 687692)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 687692 in linux "Realtek 8191SEvB wireless card drops connections and can't reconnect without reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<holstein> and add yourself
<holstein> you'll get emails about it :)
<holstein> still worth trying 11.04 live though i think
<holstein> thats an easy-ish way for you to try a totally different kernel
<byrdiblack> where do I add on that bug report?
<byrdiblack> subscribe?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> if theres not a 'this also effects me'
<holstein> i guess thats it
<ddecator> "also affects me" won't cause you to get emails i don't think
<Guest57327> duanedesign: The line says "append boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.lz splash" I tried to change it to what you said, but nothing
<holstein> yeah, i think ddecator is right
<holstein> you need to do both
<holstein> assuming you want emails *
<holstein> i like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/687692 better
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 687692 in linux "Realtek 8191SEvB wireless card drops connections and can't reconnect without reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<holstein> more info
<byrdiblack> ok i'll add both
<byrdiblack> thanks so much
<holstein> byrdiblack: good luck :)
<byrdiblack> I'm going to try 11.04 on a disc and see if it is resolved through there.
<byrdiblack> if not, i guess ubuntu and my computer might not be a match yet:/
<holstein> eh, if its not, come back though
<byrdiblack> I definitely will.
<holstein> and we'll try some more aggressive tactics :)
<byrdiblack> btw- where is 11.04?
<byrdiblack> every list i find is missing it
<holstein> i would get
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<holstein> if you dont mind burning a DVD
<holstein> OR
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/alpha-3/
<holstein> looks like ^^ will fit on a CD
<ddecator> heh, from what i've heard, ubuntu natty is still fairly unstable..
<holstein> ddecator: it better be shaping up soon ;)
<byrdiblack> think i should go backwards in that case? uhhhg
<byrdiblack> haha
<byrdiblack> ubuntu yer killin me!
<ddecator> holstein: i switched to kubuntu, so i'm not worried ;)
<byrdiblack> is that a better option still?
<byrdiblack> ha
<holstein> ddecator: hehe :)
<holstein> byrdiblack: any 11.04 release of whatever buntu
<holstein> should get you a different kernel to try
<byrdiblack> here's hoping.
<byrdiblack> how come new releases come out so quickly when older versions are not running smoothly for folks?
<holstein> byrdiblack: well, lets take your device for example
<holstein> IF realtek is not releasing information about it
<holstein> THEN, theres really nothing to be done
<holstein> byrdiblack: but, that is a good question
<holstein> why not really focus on 10.04 or whatever
<holstein> byrdiblack: do a rolling release
<holstein> the argument i heard that really makes sense is
<holstein> it gets folks working
<holstein> meeting deadlines
<byrdiblack> that makes sense
<holstein> there are good things about both really
<holstein> thats what is great about linux though
<holstein> choice :)
<byrdiblack> it's true. I know I definitely want it to work for me. I'm a big proponant of open source/ free culture otherwise!
<holstein> yeah, its challenging when you have certain hardware
<holstein> if you can plan ahead
<holstein> take a live CD with you
<holstein> *which wouldnt really have helped you in this case
<holstein> or by from a linux shop
<holstein> like system76
<byrdiblack> i was going by cory doctorow's advice
<holstein> ?
<byrdiblack> i thought that buying lenovo from the store was the right option for ubuntu!
<holstein> its not a bad option
<holstein> you just got a fiddly device
<byrdiblack> he's this ubuntu supporter writer
<holstein> intel is the way to go
<holstein> for ease
<holstein> *usually
<byrdiblack> ok, i'm trying this link now, because the wifi is shotty on the lenovo, im downloading the iso on my mac and burning to cd: Desktop CD for PC (Intel x86)
<byrdiblack> is that the right one?
<holstein> byrdiblack: should be
<holstein> you might have a 64bit box
<holstein> you can try that if you want
<byrdiblack> how do i find out?
<holstein> the the 32bit one is fine :)
<byrdiblack> it is intel
<holstein> yeah, do 32bit
<holstein> unless you have some reason to do otherwise
<byrdiblack> ha, well if its super fast and i can handle it
<byrdiblack> it would be cool
<holstein> nah
<holstein> its not really faster in anyway you would immediately notice
<byrdiblack> gotcha
<holstein> and 64bit can be more of a pain in some ways
<byrdiblack> holstein: not sure if you are still around, just finally got the 11.04 iso burnt to disc, but when i restart my computer with it in the drive, it won't boot from that cd. I tried to inteupt the boot and choose the DVD drive to boot from, but it still went directly to my 10.10 desktop. Does it have to run from a startup or can I just select the cd icon on my desktop and run there?
<byrdiblack> (probably a dumb question, but i want to eliminate as much user-error as possibility in setting this up!)
<holstein> byrdiblack: hmmm
<holstein> thats interesting
<holstein> im not sure whats going on
<holstein> but, yeah, you'll need to just get it from the start
<holstein> not clicking the icon
<byrdiblack> ok, i'm restarting again, maybe i should enter bios?
<holstein> eh
<holstein> maybe
<holstein> maybe its the DVD?
<holstein> byrdiblack: its a long shot anyways
<holstein> i wouldnt get on a new vedetta about it ;)
<holstein> actually, i *would*
<holstein> but you shouldnt
<byrdiblack> vedetta?
<byrdiblack> ha
<holstein> vendetta * :)
<byrdiblack> ok, tried with a burnt dvd now...
<byrdiblack> no dice, it went straight to 10.10
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i mean, you can try that CD one
<holstein> the older alpha
<holstein> IF you know the system likes to boot CD's
<byrdiblack> ok i'm in startup interrupt
<byrdiblack> do you think i should use the option to choose a temp startup device?
<holstein> who knows
<holstein> byrdiblack: also, that mainline kernel link
<byrdiblack> ok..hmm.
<holstein> in that bug
<byrdiblack> i tried a cd it didnt boot
<byrdiblack> and now im trying a dvd..
<byrdiblack> didnt boot auto
<holstein> byrdiblack: OH
<holstein> look in the bios then
<holstein> and make sure
<holstein> i thought this was a machine that had already booted discs easily
<byrdiblack> sorry, no, it seems to be a problem in booting
<byrdiblack> it reads discs, like music discs when inserted
<byrdiblack> but not when started up with them
<holstein> yeah, check the bios
<byrdiblack> so in bios, i assume i go to startup?
<holstein> its machine specific
<holstein> usually
<holstein> when the machine is starting up
<holstein> F2 or something
<byrdiblack> yea im in there now
<byrdiblack> i have a couple options, one is boot priority oder
<holstein> yeah, that should be it
<holstein> see where the optical drive is
<holstein> in the list
<byrdiblack> ok im moving it to the top of the priority list
<byrdiblack> hope this works, uhhhg
<xAndromeda> hey um, my wireless stopped working today, :O
<holstein> xAndromeda: drag :/
<holstein> did you update?
<holstein> can you boot into an older kernel to test?
<xAndromeda> i think so
<holstein> if you dont see a list of kernels in grub at boot
<holstein> i think its shift you push
<holstein> at boot
<holstein> to show them
<xAndromeda> kk ill try that
<xAndromeda> brb
<holstein> just choose an older one and see :)
<byrdiblack> ok didnt work again, EXCEPT when ubuntu 10.10 loaded, i had an error that said "the panel encounteed a prolem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet" is this related?
<holstein> nope
<byrdiblack> ah
<byrdiblack> ok
<holstein> byrdiblack: i saw that
<byrdiblack> well its saying, do i want to delete the applet
<holstein> and i updated and fixed it
<holstein> byrdiblack: just log out
<holstein> and back in
<holstein> should be fine
<byrdiblack> ok trying to restart again and get this dvd to run! I dont know why i cant boot from dvd drive!
<holstein> yeah, sometimes its tricky
<xAndromeda> nope
<holstein> xAndromeda: hmmm
<xAndromeda> still dosnt work :*(
<xAndromeda> it was working 2 days ago O.o
<holstein> xAndromeda: can you confirm its not hardware?
<xAndromeda> how do i do that?
<holstein> is there another OS on the machine?
<holstein> you can try some live media if not
<xAndromeda> oh right it worked on windows
<holstein> OK
<holstein> hmmm
<xAndromeda> it just says wireless disabled
<holstein> xAndromeda: can you enable it?
<xAndromeda> nope
<xAndromeda> or idk how
<xAndromeda> not on the pannel icon anyways
<holstein> double check any function keys or switches
<holstein> and tell me what device it is
<xAndromeda> hpg60 538ca theres a wireless button but it dosnt work, it only changes colours if wireless is in action
<holstein> seems like you've disabled it in the menu somehow right?
<holstein> anyways, i gotta crash... good luck folks :)
<xAndromeda> awwws :P
<xAndromeda> anybody else here?
<byrdiblack> ok i reordered the boot order and tried several times and could not figure it out because the dvd was making noise...wanna laugh?
<byrdiblack> I had the disc in upside down
<byrdiblack> hehe
<byrdiblack> i'm trying to imagine what it's like to help people like me all day long, with luck you rarely encounter this level
<Guest6587> Ok, I'm booting off the live CD but after the initial boot menu and some startup text the screen is completely blank - the backlight is even turning off.  I'm shure it's staring up, it makes the 'welcome' sound after a few seconds
<seidos> Guest6587: 10.04?
<Guest6587> seidos: 10.10, I'm in the process of changing the USB to 10.04
<seidos> Guest6587: is it a laptop?  netbook?  what video card?
<seidos> let me check launchpad
<Guest6587> Desktop: Compaq Presario SR1917CL
<seidos> how much time did you give the livecd to come up Guest6587?
<Cheri703> Guest6587: it may be your video card...I had that happen with mine
<Guest6587> seidos: about 15 minutes, it's the built-in card
<seidos> hmmm, built in nvidia graphics
<seidos> Guest6587: 64bit?
<seidos> apparently GeForce 6150LE
<Guest6587> seidos: I'm using the 32bit download
<seidos> Guest6587: you might consider trying the 64bit version of meerkat
<seidos> Guest6587: basically, we need to see if we can find someone with hardware similar to your own, that is working fine.  let me check the forums.
<seidos> Guest6587: i see issues with screen resolution, but not a blank screen.  keep me posted on your progress, i'm going to get another coke :)
<seidos> Guest6587: another idea!  where are you located?  there may be a Linux User Group or a Ubuntu User Group in your area that can help you out in person :)
<Guest6587> seidos: Just tried 10.04 32bit: same results, I'm in Minneapolis
<Guest6587> seidos: ~20min left on the 64bit download
<seidos> Guest6587: are you using bit torrent to download the isos?  it is usually quite a bit faster.
<seidos> Guest6587: i am speculating, but 6150 chipset might be too new, and didn't get support in the newest kernel
<seidos> well, it should still default to vesa driver i would think
<seidos> i don't know
<Guest6587> seidos: good point, ~6min with bittorrent
<seidos> people have had issues with the 6150LE, but i can't find anything on a blankscreen on livecd
<seidos> well, if you can, try 32/64 10.04, 64 10.10.  if none of those works, i could walk you through filing a bug.
<seidos> oh yeah!  let me see what i can find on Minneapolis UUG.
<seidos> Guest6587: there's a LUG here:  http://www.mn-linux.org/ perhaps it's in your area?
<seidos> Guest6587: here's a forum thread on MN ubuntu users:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=933872&page=2
<seidos> Guest6587: there is a #ubuntu-us-mn channel
<duanedesign> hello seidos
<seidos> hello duanedesign
<seidos> that worked out pretty good.  introduced a new user to their ubuntu user group
<seidos> gotta' go to bed though
<bioterror> couple of years and he's using something more leet
<andrew_46> bioterror: new version of slackware will actually be leet :)
<andrew_46> 13.37
<newbie_001> using synaptic i uninstalled ruby 1.8 and installed ruby 1.9.1 - when i tried to run ruby i got permission denied - i changed ownership of ruby 1.9 to user same deal - used apt-get install ruby and it reinstalled ruby1.8.7 - used apt-get install ruby1.9.1 which told me was already latest version - how to i get 'cli ruby' to use ruby1.9.1 instead of ruby1.8.7
<bioterror> newbie_001, say "ruby --version"
<newbie_001> will that make it default version so that in future just ruby will activate 1.9
<s-fox> =)
<duanedesign> s-fox: hello hello
<s-fox> Hello duanedesign .
<s-fox> How are you?
<s-fox> It is really busy here ;)
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> s-fox: working on my PHP game
<s-fox> Well, my offer remains intact.
<duanedesign> s-fox: i might take you up on that
<duanedesign> s-fox: if i leave a field blank i get an error
<whoaski> hello room
<whoaski> I need help with the command line
<s-fox> What do you wish to know?
<whoaski> sorry I was away, I'm tring to set up a development server for ruby on rails
<whoaski> I have a fresh install ubuntu 10.04 server, apache2,mysql,and rails
<whoaski> i'm just having problems navigating w/ the termminal
<whoaski> I think I have found a guide @ http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FullBashGuide
<s-fox> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal#File%20&%20Directory%20Commands#cd
<whoaski> thanks fox, do you think the link I posted is good too, I have limited time online and the one I posted has a pdf, is it the same?
<whoaski> bash=terminal?
<whoaski> i found it at tha bottom of the link you posted
<whoaski> gotta go have a good morning everybody
<maz> is there anyone who can give me some help?
<maz> i installed ubunti netbook edition today, and i got hold of a book for beginners using ubuntu, and it makes reference to the menu bar
<maz> where is this menu bar
<maz> ?
<charlie-tca> menu bar is that thing that says "file edit view " when you open anything
<charlie-tca> not every app will have one, though
<charlie-tca> crap
<maz> ok how do i change system settings?
<charlie-tca> you installed netbook edition, with the thing on the left?
<maz> yes the vertical bar on the left
<charlie-tca> You might have that file menu across the top of the screen
<charlie-tca> everything changed for that edition
<maz> so when i go to the desktop, there is nothing acros the top of the screen, only the vertical bar along the side, is this supposed to be the case?
<charlie-tca> system settings are broken down, I think. You might be able to click the symbol in the top left to see a menu
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> completely different from anything else done to date
<maz> yeah the button in the very top left, when i click this i get 8 icons,  web, music, photos, games, email, office, files and apps
<maz> no system settings?
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> is there a "search"?
<maz> yes
<maz> what should i search for?
<charlie-tca> type in "system settings" and see what happens
<charlie-tca> It should be intuitive searching, so as you type, it changes those icons below it
<maz> i get 3 icons
<charlie-tca> any names ?
<maz>  it just freezes and switches back to this window before i can read the names
<maz> one second ill try again
<charlie-tca> You might want to install the desktop edition instead of that netbook edition
<charlie-tca> It is more like your book
<maz> do i just download it and mount it on a usb the same way?
<charlie-tca> yes
<maz> ok, thanks very much for your help
<charlie-tca> yw, good luck with that one
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> is the Netinstall (mini.iso) smaller than the Server Edition?
<jland5090> need help... I get an error when trying to move files from home directory to a removable usb device... is it simply a problem with permissions?
<aveilleux> jland5090: What error?
<jland5090> it gives an error while copying, error opening, permission denied
<aveilleux> jland5090: This is from YOUR home directory?
<jland5090> actually, nevermind! i was concerned with changing the permissions of the usb device, rather than the actual files themselves...
<jland5090> i'm still trying to figure out linux... thanks for the help
<kristian-aalborg> what is the clever way to move an OS from a usb pen to an sd card?
<kristian-aalborg> can I rsync it?
 * kristian-aalborg googles
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: You can use dd I guess
 * kristian-aalborg fears dd
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: Just be careful and you'll be fine
<geirha> If you rsync it you need to edit certain files afterwards to change all occurances of the UUID(s) of the old filesystem(s) to the new filesystem UUID(s).
<kristian-aalborg> I'm giving gparted a shot, it should be possible
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-17
<LukasB> Hello everybody! I am coming from WIndows and would like to update a particular application in ubuntu my first time. Can anybody guide me through please?
<LukasB> It downloaded the source code as I was told already, but now i am not sure, what to do with it. Got some install instructions, but I dont know if it is the same for a simple update...
<LukasB> application is filezilla 3.3.5.1
<seidos> did you install filezilla through synpatic?
<LukasB> Filezilla was the first application I installed, so I just went to its website and downloaded the version for linux. After I realised, there was a Ubuntu Software Centre, I opened it and put filezilla in the search bar, where I found Filezilla and clicked install...
<seidos> ah, so you want a different version than is currently available in the repositories?
<LukasB> Its a bit funny, because it is only two days ago and it downloaded 3.3.3. Now I have trouble with filezilla and I checked if there was an update and I detected 3.3.5.1. No idea why it didn't download it in the first place... but i hope it solves my problem...
<LukasB> So when I go to filezilla, I go to the menu bar and 'check for updates' and it tells me there is 3.3.5.1 and i should download the source code from their website... I did that and received a folder... I not to sure what to do with it...
<seidos> you'll have to download the source and compile it
<LukasB> compile?
<LukasB> the words my dictionary puts out seem to be out of context... I dont know what that is ;)
<seidos> yeah, if you downloaded the source
<seidos> there should be a readme or something in the directory that has the source code
<seidos> they only way i can think that would work is ./configure make and make install
<LukasB> ah yeah it comes with an install file and has instructions in it...
<seidos> oh, was i right then?
<LukasB> yeah thank you :)
<seidos> hopefully it fixes your problem.  otherwise you could try gftp :)
<LukasB> so it says I have to execute ./autogen.sh first, if i dont have a source distribution... how do i know?
<LukasB> maybe I just put it in and see what happens... it says it is not 'necessary' but it doesnt say i must not do it
<seidos> never executed an autogen.sh
<seidos> try it without it, see what happens i guess
<seidos> compiling isn't easy though, dependencies can be a problem.
<seidos> hmmm, this is more of a development question
<seidos> filezilla has there own channel.  you can ask about compiling there.  are you already hooked up with your ubuntu user group?
<seidos> that's probably also a good resource
<LukasB> if I execute ./autogen.sh, do I have to write './autogen.sh' in the terminal or do I have to add a command like 'execute?
<seidos> just ./autogen.sh should do it
<LukasB> "No such file or directory"
<seidos> screen shot :)
<LukasB> for you?
<seidos> no, for you
<LukasB> okay what do I do with it? ;)
<seidos> well, you may need to set the autogen.sh as executable
<seidos> sudo chmod +x autoge<tab> should do it
<LukasB> Okay... a bit further up it says, a few tools need to be installed if I want to compile filezilla 3... I skipped that before, because I was assuming I have them anyway, cause I have 3.3.3... Maybe I check those
<seidos> you can do sudo apt-get build-dep filezilla
<seidos> of course, those dependencies may not work
<seidos> i don't know, what's going on?!
<LukasB> sorry if I confuse you...
<seidos> i was joking around :P
<seidos> it's not your fault, computers are confusing ;)
<LukasB> okay it says for filezilla 3 I need GCC, GNU make, GNU gettext. I thought I must have them already, because I have filezilla 3.3.3. But when I put those in the search bar of my software centre, they are not displayed... Not installed and not for install
<seidos> we are beyond software centre dude
<seidos> you are trying to compile something from source
<seidos> you can run build-dep command that mentioned earlier
<LukasB> okay I will do that ;) So what is the best way to find out if I have those tools?
<seidos> best way?  i dunno
<LukasB> put but instead of so
<seidos> but or so, i still don't know
<seidos> i guess try to compile
<seidos> if it fails
<seidos> search for the dependencies in synaptic
<seidos> but, build-dep will do that anyway
<LukasB> okay build-deptis doing something :)
<seidos> perhaps you should just try gftp :)
<seidos> was is the problem, anyway?
<LukasB> I try to change files using filezilla... It says I dont have permisson and denies access... So I asked somebody far away for help, he accessed in filezilla into the same account and he says he can change everything, so I have no idea, what the problem could be...
<seidos> maybe it's your account
<LukasB> So this account always worked with filezilla...
<seidos> change files "how"?
<LukasB> but we used the same account and it worked for him
<LukasB> just view, change them and overwrite... but I can't load up new files, too
<seidos> try gftp
<seidos> it's easier
<seidos> sudo apt-get install gftp
<LukasB> okay, but i quickly tell you what happened: Terminal started installation and put out heaps of information running over my screen so I was happy. No it stopped and it says: "E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing? E: Failed to process build dependencies"
<LukasB> running your command now...
<seidos> what version ubuntu?
<LukasB> Ubuntu 10.10
<LukasB> the Maverick Meerkat :):):):) :D
<LukasB> :D just checked translation...
<LukasB> so yeah I executed your command and it finished
<LukasB> apt-get install gftp
<LukasB> Does anybody know, where to find the package manager>
<seidos> system > preferences > synaptic package manager maybe what you're looking for
<LukasB> thank you i found it
<LukasB> Thank you seidos...
<LukasB> I checked Filezilla 3.3.5.1 in Windows, what I should have done earlier and this wont solve my problem...
<LukasB> seidos: Okay Im off for now... THank you for your help!
 * xAndromeda pokes head in
<xAndromeda> anybody here? O.o
<xAndromeda> the cpu applet on my pannel
<xAndromeda> wont let me change my clock speed anymore
<xAndromeda> and its stuck on the middle clock step
<evilduanedesign> hello xAndromeda
<evilduanedesign> xAndromeda: you can try this command in a Terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets
<tdn> How do I install the latest 2.6.38 kernel in Kubuntu 10.10? I need to check if a specific bug has been fixed.
<bioterror> there's two ways
<bioterror> or actually three
<bioterror> you can compile it yourself from kernel.org
<bioterror> or you can add kernel team ppa to your ubuntu and install with apt-get, or you can grab just those two files needed from the site and use dpkg
<bioterror> I dunno what you mean by the latest
<raubvogel> If I have a bunch of ubuntu boxes, what is the easiest way to keep track of which packages/versions are in each machine and do centralized upgrading?
<bioterror> keep them in same same version?
<raubvogel> Well, not necessarily: servers are running LTS and desktops the latest version
<raubvogel> But it would be nice to choose not to upgrade a given machine as needed
 * xAndromeda pokes head in again
<xAndromeda> the cpu applet on my pannel
<xAndromeda> wont let me change my clock speed anymore
<xAndromeda> already did the reconfigure thingy
<xAndromeda> dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets
<KinkyPinkie> as a preferable: do I download the deb specified for 64bit or do I download a tar.gz wich is marked as executable with no installation required ?
<raju> .deb
<KinkyPinkie> any reason why?
<raju> for tar u need to configuration and  make process
<raju> .deb is click-install process
<raju> for tar u need to do configuration and  make process
<KinkyPinkie> ok, thanks :)
<raju> KinkyPinkie: welcome :s
<duanedesign> xAndromeda: what do you get from the command: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors
<duanedesign> xAndromeda: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<xAndromeda> on demand atm
<xAndromeda> urnning 10.10
<xAndromeda> i could change the clocks manually before but now i can only change the modes
<xAndromeda> and im pretty sure they dont do much
<xAndromeda> my ocmp was idling on battery on power save moe
<xAndromeda> and cpu useage under 5%
<xAndromeda> and it still was using 1.6GHz instead of the1.2 setting. 2.1 is max
<duanedesign> xAndromeda: ok that command should return all your options
<duanedesign> so for example i get: conservative ondemand userspace powersave performance
<xAndromeda> ?
<xAndromeda> oh k
<xAndromeda> it changese when i change the setting on the appplet
<duanedesign> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<duanedesign> that should show the current mode^
<xAndromeda> both show powersave atm
<duanedesign> xAndromeda: have you added any boot options recently like  noapci or acpi=off
<xAndromeda> no im pretty sure i did not
<duanedesign> if it says powersave then it did change.
<duanedesign> it was ondemand earlier
<duanedesign> oh isee what you are saying
<xAndromeda> how would i check?
<duanedesign> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<duanedesign> is the current mode
<xAndromeda> yeah
<xAndromeda> oh i did edit a file for my wifi though
<xAndromeda> it was a boot up thingy
<xAndromeda> brb reboot
<duanedesign> if xAndromeda comes back could someone give him this link.  http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<duanedesign> thank you
<serfus> you guys might know how do i check my video card driver?  i mean, what is currently running
<serfus> lspci gives me only the device, not it's driver
<Martiini> how do I search specific repository ?? does this look right -  aptitude search '~S ~i (!~Alaunchpad  ~O"kernel")'
<bioterror> what are you after
<bioterror> https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa ?
<Martiini> latest kernel in deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<bioterror> apt-cache show linux-image-generic
<bioterror> should tell you a version
<bioterror> Filename: pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-image-generic_2.6.35.28.36_i386.deb
<bioterror> says mine
<Martiini> Im looking for command that gives specific packages in a repo
<Martiini> apt-cache show linux-image-generic .. shows currently installed , yess
<bioterror> if you have a kernel-ppa repo installed, you should see something else after update
<bioterror> I think so
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> linux-image-2.6.38-7-generic
<bioterror> that's what I found now
<bioterror> is that new enough?
<Martiini> bioterror, aptitude search "?installed?not(?origin(ppa))" | grep linux  ... what I was looking for
<Martiini> no .. this is still incorrect
<bioterror> that's same command as: dpkg -l |grep linux-image
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-18
<Random101> I've used ubuntu before and nothing has ever happened (bad), but now it won't start. The screen flashes EXTREMELY quick and says "Missing 'loadfront'" and "missing something.exe" (can't read it quick enough), and it says "No webildur" (or whatever that is) Any help will be appreciated.
<Random101> Anyone :(?
<Guest28722> i didn't see the question
<seidos> Random101: i dunno, haven't seen this problem before.  .exe?  that's strange
<seidos> you could try reinstalling from a live cd, without repartitioning
<Random101> Well, as I said, it was EXTREMELY fast, so I don't know if it was .exe
<Random101> I use/d wubi
<seidos> hmmm, i don't have experience with wubi
<xAndromeda> heys! so i fixed my wifi but i need to run rfkill unblock all
<xAndromeda> every time i want to run it
 * Random101 sighs
<xAndromeda> lol
<xAndromeda> how do i add it to the boot up script
<xAndromeda> i remember doing it like a month ago
<yofel> xAndromeda: are you sure it's not disabled in the bios somewhere by mistake?
<yofel> xAndromeda: you can add it to /etc/rc.local
<xAndromeda> yes
<xAndromeda> i cant remember
<xAndromeda> what to type lol
<yofel> you're using gnome right?
<xAndromeda> yes
<yofel> try alt+f2: gksu gedit /etc/rc.local
<yofel> add it before the 'exit 0'
<xAndromeda> k
<xAndromeda> just the command?
<yofel> I'm not sure when that file gets executed, but it should be enough for your case I think
<yofel> yes
<yofel> there's probably a different solution too, but that's the easiest one I can think of right now
<xAndromeda> k brb testing
<xAndromeda> it works!
<xAndromeda> thxx :D
<Thedemon007> 	
<Thedemon007> I have problems I can not use any flash drive three I have everyone says error: Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad
<seiuno> i think that happened to me once
<seiuno> do they show up in /dev/sdc* ?
<seiuno> or /dev/sdb* ?
<Thedemon007> /dev/sdd
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.com/bYgfw7nF
<seiuno> it's been awhile, but i think i was able to mount them manually
<seiuno> using the mount command
<seiuno> i didn't save the code, however
<Thedemon007> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdd,
<Thedemon007>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Thedemon007> mount -t vfat /dev/sdd /mnt
<seiuno> you have to specify vfat as the fs type *i believe*
<seiuno> but let me try it here on mine
<Thedemon007> i compiled my kernel
<seiuno> this worked for me:  sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 ~/media
<Thedemon007> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-814657.html
<seiuno> perhaps you should check with your ubuntu user group
<seiuno> sdd i think may be wrong
<Thedemon007> sdd is a pendrive
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581876/
<seiuno> i have sdb and sdb1
<seiuno> is there sdd1?
<Thedemon007> no there sd1
<seiuno> that doesn't make sense
<seiuno> yeah, sdb doesn't work for me.  i have to mount sdb1
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> Any good apps for task/event available in Ubuntu ?
<kaushal> I mean task reminder
<ikt> kaushal, like tomboy notes?
<kaushal> ikt: i dont get popups
<kaushal> ikt: it does not highlight
<ikt> are you able to use the calendar in evolution?
<kaushal> ikt: i dont use evolution
<ikt> I think in 11.04 they have a calendar utility built in
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> Any task reminder or event reminder apps on Desktop
<ikt> besides evolution, maybe google calendar
<kaushal> ikt: does it have desktop apps ?
<ikt> checking it out now
<ikt> yeah it does, but you have to be running google calendar the whole time
<ikt> it's not very integrated :/
<duanedesign> evolution is nice because you get reminders even when evolution is not running
<bioterror> it is running then, as a daemon ;)
<bioterror> I cant use evolution becouse it sucks with rules
<duanedesign> bioterror: i think it is through the date/time in the panel
<kosaidpo|> hello guys
<kosaidpo|> each time i change my resolv it goes back to its config when i upnpug plug my modem
<kosaidpo|> can anyone help
<s-fox> =)
<[cenobyte]> am i wasting my time trying to get evolution to work with OWA, or am i just doing something wrong?
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> I have a console-only installation... what'd be the smart way of backing it up?
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: in what way?
<kristian-aalborg> I'm thinking of only copying /home/ and getting a list of installed packages
<kristian-aalborg> hi holstein
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: o/
<kristian-aalborg> I'm probably going to do it to usb
<holstein> id probably just run ssh on it
<holstein> and mount it over the network on whatever box
<holstein> grab /home and whatever else
<holstein> *its not easy to get to my server box
<holstein> to plug a drive in
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: gotcha, time to get ssh working as well :)
<yofel> if you want a list of packages that you installed after installation this should do it (it's the aptitude way though)
<yofel> aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic'
<kristian-aalborg> nah, ssh it is - that's more pro
 * kristian-aalborg copies everything... it's free
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: would you know how to exclude kcore?
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: i dont think so
<holstein> i mean, i dont know*
<kristian-aalborg> it seem I have to add rsync to the mix as kcore is a neverending file
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: rsync is one of those things i really havent explored much
<holstein> not enough to really know much about its use
<holstein> ive been meaning to use grsync for something
<holstein> to help learn about it
 * kristian-aalborg kicks himself for not doing a dry-run before deleting those important things on the backup hdd :(
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: in my view, it's actually easier to use an hour or to with rsync and get the basics right instead of fumbling around with grsync
<kristian-aalborg> also, grsync has failed med
<kristian-aalborg> me
<kristian-aalborg> not that I have much expertise with rsync as evident by my recent blunder
<meditatingfrog> i tried rsync awhile back, but now i just use scp
<kristian-aalborg> meditatingfrog: I started scp but it wanted to include kcore, which is some kind of eerie metafile that keeps getting bigger
<meditatingfrog> rsync doesn't appear to have a progress indicator
<meditatingfrog> scp does
<kristian-aalborg> meditatingfrog: I went to rsync because of the kcore thing
<meditatingfrog> mmmm so i shouldn't use it?
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: OH
<holstein> thanks for the heads up on grsync
<holstein> maybe i'll just skip that then :)
<holstein> laterx...
<meditatingfrog> i may have borked the syntax, i just did what i would do with scp
<meditatingfrog> it appears to be working
<kristian-aalborg> meditatingfrog: I'm copying everything, thinking of trying to move my install to a CF-thingy
<meditatingfrog> kristian-aalborg: copying *everything*?  you mean all of ~/ ?
<kristian-aalborg> meditatingfrog: yes
<kristian-aalborg> actually, all of / :)
<meditatingfrog> kristian-aalborg: weird
<kristian-aalborg> meditatingfrog: what is?
<meditatingfrog> kristian-aalborg: that you are saving /  i never save /
<meditatingfrog> well, i have a liveusb, why would i need / ?
<kristian-aalborg> is adds up to 800 megs, no problem
<meditatingfrog> oh, i guess you have a lot of software installed that you want saved?
<meditatingfrog> don't want to reinstall from the repositories?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-19
<raju> i had installed some application from tar
<raju> how can i know its installation done in rightway
<Omsniffiscent> Is it in your application menu?
<aveilleux> raju: Is it a binary or source?
<raju> aveilleux: its a source
<aveilleux> raju: Then you'll need to extract it (You can use File Roller for that, just double-click and hit "Extract"), then compile it
<aveilleux> raju: You can do this by opening Terminal, then using the cd ("Change Directory") command to get to the folder where the source is, then reading the README file for instructions
<raju> aveilleux: i did that , but thing is i wanna verify its installation status .....properly done or not
<aveilleux> raju: What program did you download in tar format?
<raju> vala
<raju> aveilleux: ^^^
<aveilleux> raju: The Vala libraries? Or some DE for Vala?
<raju> aveilleux:  hey thank man , you i got it
<raju> thank you aveilleux
<aveilleux> raju: Because the recommended method of installation is the PPA, not the source
<aveilleux> raju: Thzt way you'll always be up to date
<aveilleux> s/Thzt/That
<raju> aveilleux: i had done as ./configure , make ,make instatll
<aveilleux> raju: That'll work too, but I *highly* recommend taking a look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Vala
<raju> aveilleux:  i am on it
<raju> aveilleux:  thats very good one
<aveilleux> raju: The best way to find a good source for Ubuntu packages is to Google "<name> ubuntu" (w/o quotes)
<raju> aveilleux: some times i am going like that ...." googe 'pkg name' in ubuntu "
<JNunez> Setting up a ubuntu desktop for a friend and her 3 kids.  I want to make a change to the desktop and look and feel then have it be the same on all of their desktops.  Any suggestions?
<HoboCannibaL> can anyone help me... my function key doesn't seem to work at all so i cannot utilize my keyboard
 * HoboCannibaL scans the chan for useful help
<aveilleux> HoboCannibaL: What keyboard is this?
<HoboCannibaL> its for the laptop so it won't specify when i look up the specs
<HoboCannibaL> the laptop is an asus g73sw
<HoboCannibaL> i can get the function key to work, i found the problem is that they don't have this particular laptop keyboard supported for ubuntu
<HoboCannibaL> when i go to preferences, and go to keyboard....they do not have this model....so i'm assuming that is the problem....
<aveilleux> HoboCannibaL: Have you tried manually setting the keyboard shortcuts?
<HoboCannibaL> yes and it will not allow me to change them to fn+(key)
<aveilleux> HoboCannibaL: It should say something like "X11volcontrol"
<HoboCannibaL> yeah, it won't let me use function for anything...i have it set up to use it for my volumes and stuff...but i would prefer to have the secondary option
<HoboCannibaL> also my keyboard backlight doesn't work with ubuntu either
<HoboCannibaL> i've searched the net for linux drivers for this model of lappy but i can't really find much of anything for what i need
<HoboCannibaL> aveilleux: also, is there anywhere i can register this nick and also hide my dns?
<aveilleux> HoboCannibaL: Ask about that in #freenode
<HoboCannibaL> ok
<HoboCannibaL> aveilleux: are u still available?
<thewrath> hey all
<meditatingfrog> hey thewrath
<HoboCannibaL> anyone know of a place that has good tutorials for ubuntu and the terminal?
<holstein> HoboCannibaL: i made a server here at the house
<holstein> and started doing things without X
<holstein> chat in irssi for example
<ddecator> (irssi ftw)
 * holstein fist-bumps ddecator :)
<HoboCannibaL> holstein: thanx...
<holstein> HoboCannibaL: i would like to take my old EEE
<holstein> and install a command line system
<HoboCannibaL> 'EEE' ?
<holstein> see how much and can get done using it as a main machine :)
<holstein> eeepc
<holstein> netbook
<HoboCannibaL> oh...asus?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> eee900
<HoboCannibaL> am using a g73sw
<HoboCannibaL> been having probs though with finding drivers for it though lawlz...
<holstein> you can always just do it in the gnome terminal
<holstein> just google whatever you are trying to do
<holstein> and try the job in the command line
<HoboCannibaL> yep...can only find windows drivers
<holstein> sudo cp files around
<holstein> rmdir
<holstein> ls
<holstein> simple stuff
<holstein> next time you have to make a text document
<holstein> cd there and use nano :)
<HoboCannibaL> yeah i'm very very new to linux
<HoboCannibaL> lol
<holstein> HoboCannibaL: how are you liking it so far?
<HoboCannibaL> love it....
<HoboCannibaL> so much better than windows
<HoboCannibaL> its just a lot different lol
<holstein> yeah, i prefer it :)
<HoboCannibaL> terminal commands are completely foreign to me right now though :/
<holstein> HoboCannibaL: well, you are looking for driver information right?
<holstein> open up the gnome terminal
<holstein> and type
<HoboCannibaL> yeah i like it much better...am going to take my floor-top and put a hard linux os on it so i can learn it better
<holstein> lspci
<HoboCannibaL> what is gnome terminal?
<HoboCannibaL> and what is lspci?
<holstein> applications - accessories - terminal
<holstein> that'll get you to the command line
<holstein> lspci is a command
<HoboCannibaL> oh ok....whats the command for?
<holstein> that will list some hardware
<holstein> and information
<HoboCannibaL> k
<holstein> HoboCannibaL: you dont have to trust me
<holstein> blindly
<holstein> or anyone for that matter
<holstein> feel free to google these commands
<holstein> OR whatever makes you comfortable :)
<HoboCannibaL> lol....yeah i pulled it up
<holstein> lspci will tell you lots of handy info though
<holstein> lets say
<HoboCannibaL> sure does...thanx
<holstein> you are tring to get sound
<holstein> trying*
<holstein> you can run that
<holstein> see if the sound device is listed
<holstein> THEN
<holstein> if it is
<holstein> you can run
<holstein> aplay -l
<HoboCannibaL> what does aplay -l do?
<holstein> that will tell information about the sound hardware
<holstein> HoboCannibaL: you know the sudo command?
<HoboCannibaL> what about the keyboard hardware...thats where im having trouble finding the drivers...
<HoboCannibaL> all my hotkeys are out of whack
<HoboCannibaL> no i do not know sudo
<holstein> HoboCannibaL: sudo is one you would want to be careful with
<HoboCannibaL> how come?
<holstein> sudo is super user do
<HoboCannibaL> oh
<holstein> basically gives you permission to break more things ;)
<HoboCannibaL> lol....
<holstein> sometimes you need it
<holstein> HoboCannibaL: so, in the terminal there
<holstein> run
<holstein> ls
<holstein> that will list files and directories
<HoboCannibaL> ok it gave me some options
<holstein> you can cd into one
<holstein> like
<holstein> cd Documents
<ddecator> cd Doc<tab>
<holstein> HoboCannibaL: also, the command line lets you use tab to auto complete
<holstein> yeah, like ddecator ^^ is getting to :)
<ddecator> tab complete with commands was one of those discoveries that made me wonder how i got along without it, haha
<holstein> ddecator: totally
<HoboCannibaL> its saying display all 2502 possibilities y or n
<holstein> HoboCannibaL: you'll get the hang of it :)
<holstein> i would say no personally
<holstein> so as not to see the 2502 possibilities scroll by
<ddecator> unless you like to read lists
<holstein> BUT, it wont hurt anything
<HoboCannibaL> now whats a command to get out of that directory and back to the main gnome terminal?
<holstein> well, its all gnome terminal
<holstein> you are using gnome terminal to 'see'
<ddecator> holstein: to return to the beginning, just use "cd"
<HoboCannibaL> ok
<holstein> HoboCannibaL: thats what i would do
<HoboCannibaL> nice...thats pretty logical hah...i need to get used to this....where is a good learning tutorial or site where i can familiarize myself
<holstein> next time you need to make a folder
<holstein> google how to do it in the command line
<holstein> and do it that way :)
<holstein> *or come ask in here
<HoboCannibaL> ok... thanx for the help...its actually helpful hah
<HoboCannibaL> as far as hard linux operating systems what would u recommend...?
<holstein> you mean challenging?
<HoboCannibaL> lol...yes...one that is non gui
<holstein> ive heard doing an arch install is very educational
<holstein> and the docs are great
<HoboCannibaL> holstein: i currently have dual booting options for windows and ubuntu....mainly cuz i do have some games and some programs that only run on windows....i did install Wine, but that doesn't run the games
<holstein> HoboCannibaL: i would pick something easy
<HoboCannibaL> is there something i can get to emulate windows so i don't have to keep switching between the two operating systems
<holstein> maybe a simple game
<holstein> or the windows version of firefox
<holstein> whatever
<holstein> and get that running in wine
<holstein> HoboCannibaL: theres virtualbox
<holstein> and vmware
<holstein> and others
<holstein> to emulate windows
<holstein> BUT, you wont want to game in there
<HoboCannibaL> ok
<HoboCannibaL> i mean i can just have both operating systems i guess....if its just easier to game in windows i mean lol
<holstein> i usually refer to http://appdb.winehq.org/
<holstein> HoboCannibaL: depending on the games, i think its still sometimes the only way
<holstein> native windows install
<holstein> BUT, its getting better all the time
<holstein> and now, you can plan ahead
<holstein> and buy games that support linux
<holstein> like http://www.wolfire.com/humble
<HoboCannibaL> yeah....how are linux games? graphic wise?
<holstein> HoboCannibaL: depends on the game really
<holstein> if you mean, are they janky somehow
<holstein> nah
<holstein> if games getting written for the platform
<holstein> they are fine
<ddecator> they're only janky if they require WINE
<HoboCannibaL> gotcha
<holstein> ddecator: hehe
<holstein> graphics drivers can still be an issue
<ddecator> how steam is ever considered acceptable when running it through WINE is beyond me
<HoboCannibaL> yeah, i got the graphics driver, that was the easiest one to get hah
<HoboCannibaL> i do notice like with u-tube and other visually demanding applications....they look great....don't notice a difference at all on that aspect of converting from windows to ubuntu
<ddecator> adobe finally stepped up
<arvind_tr> can somebody tell me how to install micro SD card reader
<duanedesign> hello av
<duanedesign> patience young grasshopper
<duanedesign> morning all
<kristian-aalborg> hi duanedesign
<r4y> hello
<r4y> I got a simple question
<r4y> I am using GIMP and I am using pencil and I want to do the color red but instead it is doing brown which some of the image has brown in it
<r4y> I want to make the background transparent so I have been choosing a color not used in the image.
<r4y> How do I get GIMP not to do this?
<r4y> This is one of the reasons I also have KolourPaint installed
<r4y> The other is because KolourPaint has the pencil set to 1 pixel.
<duanedesign> hello
<duanedesign> r4y: you want the pencil to draw red instead of brown?
<r4y> hello, someone on the ubuntu channel answered my question
<r4y> image->mode->rgb
<r4y> some images are indexed. meaning they only have a certain number of colors. changing to rgb means you get all the rgb colors.
<r4y> that was what I put into a text file for future reference
<r4y> I am going to finish this image real quick
<duanedesign> r4y: and did you figure out how to change the diameter of the pencil?
<r4y> I already knew how
<duanedesign> ok, great
<duanedesign> happy gimping
<duanedesign> :P
<r4y> it's that when I close and re-open gimp the settings go back to default
<duanedesign> i see
<r4y> gimp is great
<r4y> I just wanted simple icons
<r4y> http://imagebin.org/143823
<r4y> http://imagebin.org/143824
<r4y> These are images I captured from the Ultima 6, 7 and 8 games and made into icons
<r4y> I've been working on them off and on
<r4y> Finally I just added transparency to them
<r4y> Hmm, I don't know if you miss understood me.
<r4y> it's that when I close and re-open gimp the settings go back to default
<r4y> I just finished putting together some icons.
<r4y> >	I am a beginner at best
<duanedesign> are thise images icons you have done?
<r4y> I used DOSBox to take screenshots from Ultima 6, 7 and 8 and messed around with the screenshots
<r4y> so no, but kind of
<r4y> I resized them all
<r4y> added a blue sort of flame around the silver shield
<r4y> added more blue around the Ultima 6 sheild
<r4y> I remember having trouble with resizing and colors
<r4y> I used gimp's many features to fix the colors
<r4y> I was looking for a way to play games in DOSBox and be able to do save states
<r4y> frontend or not
<r4y> Apparently DOSBox doesn't have that feature
<r4y> Some games are crazy hard.
<r4y> DGEN is pretty hard
<r4y> well it is D-Generation actually
<r4y> the exe is DGEN
<r4y> I thought that the DGEN emulator for Sega Genesis games had the same name until I was Googling
<r4y> http://portableapps.com/node/17970#comment-158243
<r4y> http://www.gimpchat.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=205
<r4y> I will try that
<r4y> OK, duh!, In GIMP edit preferences, Tool options, save tool options now
<r4y> Well, I should go to get sleep soon here
<r4y> I don't have to keep downloading KolourPaint now, but I do recommend KolourPaint as a great substitute for MSPaint from windows which which is simple
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<yonij> hi
<yonij> am trying to make a hello world kernel module..but the make is failing..
<yonij> help lease
<duanedesign> what is the error you are geting?
<yonij> ubuntu 10.10 , made a hello.c file , made a Makefile , ....module.h not found
<yonij> and this : No rule to make target ..in the header path
<yonij> do I need to gcc the helloworld file b4 make ?
<yonij> duanedesign, I have mutiple ver headers in that /usr/src/...hope that wont be an issue
<yonij> make[2]: *** No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c', needed by `kernel/bounds.s'.
<yonij> I get this if i use sudo along with the previous one
<gooner> have a issue with Ubuntu booting
<gooner> it always boots only in command line
<duanedesign> yonij: hmm, i am not sure
<duanedesign> gooner: from the commandline does the command:   startx
<duanedesign> work?
<gooner> duanedesign : will try now
<yonij> sudo ?
<gooner> duanedesign : its gone blank
<duanedesign> gooner: has it ever booted properly or is this a new install?
<gooner> duanedesign : a new install
<gooner> ordered a CD and installed from it
<duanedesign> its not the server version is it?
<duanedesign> gooner: you might look through the X log. You can get it with the command:   cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gooner> ok
<duanedesign> gooner: Is your CD Ubuntu Server?
<gooner> nope, its desktop
<duanedesign> gooner: moght see if it still has internet access and run updates with the command:  sudo apt-get update; sudo oapt-get upgrade
<gooner> it doesnt have
<duanedesign> gooner: does it show any error messages when booting?
<gooner> nope
<duanedesign> gooner: does this command say State:Installed  -   aptitude show gdmaptitude show gdm
<duanedesign> aptitude show gdm
<gooner> trying
<gooner> i executed "aptitude show gdm"
<gooner> it says :
<gooner> The program 'aptitude' can be foudn in the following packages :
<gooner>   * aptitude
<gooner>   * aptitude-gtk
<gooner> also if I leave the command line untouched for sometime, it goes blank after sometime
<duanedesign> hmm, strange
<duanedesign> sounds like it did not insstall all the way
<yofel> duanedesign: aptitude isn't installed by default
<yofel> (since maverick)
<yofel> (on desktop systems)
<duanedesign> yofel: ahhh, you are right
<gooner> ok
<gooner> so then any ideas ?
<yofel> gooner: what does apt-cache policy gdm say for the 'installed' version?
<gooner> trying
<gooner> gdm:
<gooner>   Installed: 2.30.5-0ubuntu4
<yofel> hm, ok... try: sudo service gdm start
<yofel> if it's already running try restart
<gooner> the screen has gone blank now ... I did not execute anything
<gooner> its just that if I leave it idle for sometime, it goes blank
<yofel> that's the terminal screensaver, just press a key
<gooner> still
<gooner> have to restart I think
<yofel> hm, so restarting gdm didn't help?
<gooner> i did not execute any command
<gooner> will restart the system now
<yofel> well, then execute: sudo service gdm restart
<gooner> ok
<yofel> that won't reboot your system
<yofel> only try to restart X
<gooner> the screen has gone blank and am not able to get the command line back
<gooner> so restarted the system
<gooner> will execute that command now
<gooner> btw, I executed "sudo start gdm" before and even that blanked the system
<gooner> found one line : http://tutorial.downloadatoz.com/how-to-fix-black-screen-issue-when-installing-ubuntu-10-10.html
<yofel> ah, that does the same
<yofel> hm...
<gooner> ya...its gone blank again
<gooner> is that link relevant ?
<yofel> what graphics card do you have?
<gooner> have not checked yet
<yofel> 'lspci | grep VGA' will tell
<gooner> ok
<gooner> the screen is blank now
<gooner> have to restart again
<Lorizean> i'm having a problem with window-size under maverick on my 800x600 netbook. Some windows (e.g. the evolution setup assistant) are too big to be displayed and they dont resize, meaning i cannot see the buttons i gotta click
<holstein> Lorizean: i usually hold the alt key
<holstein> click and drag the window up
<holstein> or around so i can see what i need to see
<Lorizean> woah, i didnt know that was possible... still noobing around. thanks
<holstein> Lorizean: anytime :)
<surbs> So, I want to install ubuntu as a dual boot along side Win7. I have a raid5 (5 harddrives). I was curious as to how much space I should allocate to each drive when prompted by ubuntu to partition. Is there a reference to how to install onto a raid5 with dual boot?
<ikt> mmm raid 5
<iggy19> surbs: ubuntu should live in 20 gigs pretty happily.  Maybe give it a bit more if you want to store a ton of stuff on your desktop/in your home directory.  What I have done in dual-boot configs is to give each OS what it needs plus some, then set up most of the rest of my space as a data partition that can be accessed by both OS's, so that you can work on the same stuff in either OS.  Aside from some games, you will probably find you can do everything
<alexbuntu> hi all
<alexbuntu> im running ubuntu 10.10 as live-system on a pretty new sony vaio
<alexbuntu> everything works fine except the touchpad
<surbs> anyone here
<surbs> i need help!
<aveilleux> !ask | surbs
<ubot2> surbs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alexbuntu> so is there any way of making this touchpad work?
<surbs> i have raid5 and win7 installed, I want to create a dual boot between the two, can you please either reffer me to a detailed outline of how to install / partition the drives, that way i know what to select in order to ensure maximized performance of ubuntu
<surbs> I am more or less having troubles knowing how much space to allocate to each drive
<iggy19> surbs: not sure what you mean "each drive" --> in a RAID setup the drives should all look like one device to the system
<surbs> yeah, thats what happens when i installed win7
<iggy19> if you mean, how much to devote to each OS, see my response to your first questions 18 minutes ago
<surbs> but when I go to install ubuntu
<surbs> yeah, i accidentally exited out of the tab
<iggy19> ah
<surbs> can you re-post please
<surbs> sorry bout that!
<iggy19> surbs: ubuntu should live in 20 gigs pretty happily.  Maybe give it a bit more if you want to store a ton of stuff on your desktop/in your home directory.  What I have done in dual-boot configs is to give each OS what it needs plus some, then set up most of the rest of my space as a data partition that can be accessed by both OS's, so that you can work on the same stuff in either OS.  Aside from some games, you will probably find you can do everything
<iggy19> surbs: np
<surbs> alright, here let me restart and boot up from ubuntu and I can more or less write down what is happening. See i understand what you mean as the harddisks should show up as "one" but that is not what happened as it did when installing win7
<surbs> instead i see all 5 drives
<iggy19> if the partitioner is seeing all 5 drives as independant.... I'm not sure why that is.  I've very little direct raid experience.  Is it a true hardware raid controller, or is win7 creating a "soft raid" array?
<surbs> and it has me selecting options
<iggy19> what options?
<surbs> like to allocate /home
<surbs> and some other things
<surbs> i cant remeber, if i restart and then write it down
<surbs> will you still be here
<aveilleux> surbs: Are you in the LiveCD now?
<iggy19> sure, that's reaosnable.  You need to tell the system how much to allocate to /home -- that's your personal data storage under ubuntu - yo uhave to decide how much space yo uneed for that
<surbs> no, im on win7 using mIRC
<aveilleux> gross
<surbs> hahaha
<iggy19> lol
<surbs> <3
<surbs> i use win7 so i can play crysis2 XD
<surbs> but i want to start moving into programing
<aveilleux> No, I mean "gross" to mIRC
<surbs> ahhh
<aveilleux> Since it's an awful program
<surbs> ahh, well i used to us it when i played computer games hardcore so its all i really know as far as IRC haha
<surbs> aight, I will brb
<iggy19> I'm sure with some quality therapy it could learn to be a better program!
<surbs> hahahaaha
<surbs> in due time
<surbs> in due time
<surbs> aigh ill brb
 * iggy19 makes bad joke
<trinikrono> iggy19: are you good with bug triage?
<alexbuntu> i got a sony vaio jogdial touchpad which is not doing a thing. does anybody know how to make it work?
<surbs> ok back!
<surbs> so... when i get to "Install" it ask's "Erase & use entire disk" or "specify partitions manually..." I choose "specifiy sparitions manually" and the next tab is "Allocate Drive Space." The it shows /dev/sda..../dev/sde (all five harddrives) and has an option that says select "New Partition Table (the confusing part to me)" what should i do under this tab given that i have 5 harddrives?
<surbs> and why dont all five harddrives list as just "/dev/sda" ? lastly there is the option "Bootloader" where i am assuming that you specifiy which harddrive has the dual bootup?
<aveilleux> surbs: It sounds like you don't have a real hardware RAID controller, but rather a software RAID setup through  Windows. Am I right?
<surbs> i think you are correct, but what is interesting is...
<surbs> in bios i have it set to raid
<surbs> and i have L-1 through L-5
<surbs> but... when I did install win7
<surbs> I had to load a driver inorder for the harddrives to be reconginzed as one
<surbs> so in win7 I have 1.2Tb of space
<trinikrono> most of the time they only support windows for the raid ..
<trinikrono> imaginary raid
<aveilleux> surbs: Yeah, so you probably won't be able to have a pure RAID setup. At least, not initially.
<surbs> how can i change this?
<surbs> i want pure raid =(
<surbs> hahaha
<aveilleux> surbs: Buy a RAID controller
<surbs> ahhh
<surbs> ok, is it really worth it
<surbs> ?
<surbs> or is that something you should just invest into if you are planning on running a server?
<surbs> more or less are you going to NOTICE a huge difference?, and what does this mean for my ubuntu install?
<aveilleux> surbs: I don't know, is the cost of any of these http://www.newegg.com/store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=410 worth having a drive-spanning storage space?
<aveilleux> surbs: Generally, RAID arrays perform better than single drives, especially if the data being accessed happens to be stored in different drives
<surbs> yeah i understand that, but more or less
<surbs> what i was curious about is..
<surbs> whats is the difference between "imaginary"
<surbs> (software raid)
<surbs> vs. true raid
<aveilleux> surbs: the "imaginary" RAIDS are handled through software, rather than a dedicated hardware device
<aveilleux> surbs: Hardware RAIDs perform better
<surbs> ahh, hmm
<surbs> hahaha, i guess a new investment is on its way
<trinikrono> ubuntu does software raid also, i believe its on the alternative cd
<surbs> do you happen to have the link?
<surbs> im lazy XD
<trinikrono> you can look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<trinikrono> aveilleux: let me ask you something, are you good with bug triage?
<surbs> okies, thank you soo much for the help! I will prolly be back in forth between the next couple of days as this is my new discovery
<aveilleux> trinikrono: Negatory
<surbs> go free software project! yay!
<trinikrono> okie
<trinikrono> ping ddecator :D
<suprengr> was thinking of putting 'home' directory on separate partition to use on other versions.  do I copy current home/... or myusername/ [under home] to new partition?
<aveilleux> suprengr: Copy the whole /home partition
<suprengr> aveilleux: thanks a million
<suprengr> whoops - missing something here... trying: sudo su -c 'chown -R xxx:xxx /sda2/_HOME_'[sudo] password for xxx: chown: cannot access `/sda2/_HOME_': No such file or directory
<aveilleux> suprengr: It's not mounted on /sda2...
<suprengr> aveilleux: that was my 1st thought.. but it is
<suprengr> aveilleux: whoops! my bad!... not sda2 [good ol' gparted!]  ;)
<aveilleux> suprengr: It may be sda2, but it's not mounted AT /sda2... probably more like /media/whatever or /mnt/whatever
<wrecks> Can anyone offer some guidance on connecting to a virtual host?
<wrecks> Or, troubleshooting web connectivity to a new website?
<aveilleux> wrecks: Virtual host as in, Apache? VBox?
<wrecks> Apache
<aveilleux> wrecks: First question, do you have multiple domain names with different content?
<wrecks> single domain name, but I'm running different web services on that one server (ie Webmin at port 10000, firefly on 3689, ect)
<aveilleux> wrecks: Ahh. Have you messed around in ports.conf?
<suprengr> bbl
<wrecks> Uh...not yet--I'm using Webmin's firewall to configure ports stuff
<aveilleux> wrecks: Oh, webmin... I know very little of that.
<wrecks> Fair enough--thanks though
<wrecks> FWIW, webmin works fine.  I just can't seem to connect to the website
<wrecks> (the website I'm developing, that is)
<aveilleux> wrecks: No problem... I've configured Apache manually, but webmin is something I've never looked at
<wrecks> Yeah, just checked ports.conf, and I've got it listening on that port "Listen *:10666"
<wrecks> But...that listen directive isn't attached to the right Vhost...maybe that's it...
<wrecks> Should NameVirtualHost be the name of the respective .conf file in sites-enabled?
<aveilleux> wrecks: I've always left that alone, since I've never messed with ports
<wrecks> Got it.  I've set it up this way since it's an outward facing system and I'm a little nutty about keeping it secure
<aveilleux> wrecks: Fair enough. Though if you don't have any other ports forwarded than what you need, and only run the outward-facing services as nonprivelaged accounts, you should be fine.
<aveilleux> wrecks: ie. change the SSH port and disallow login by the user who can use sudo, etc.
<wrecks> True.  I've just built this server, so my network architecture was somewhat in flux--I haven't quite decided on whether I'll be using it ahead of the router or behind it (the router currently acts as the main firewall)
<wrecks> Basically, I'm forwarding and opening ports as needed.  Everything has worked up to this point--this damned apache setup is making me nuts
<ddecator> trinikrono: pong
<trinikrono> ddecator: i am thinking, if i have someone who is interested in bug triage but finds the process difficult should i tell them to come to the beginners team?
<ddecator> trinikrono: well, we're trying to get more linked with the BugSquad and start helping with triage, but that is still in the process of being setup so i'm not sure it's the best option atm. it might be better to have them ask questions in -bugs and/or join that group mentoring team. also, have them tell us what they are finding difficult about it. we're planning on re-structuring the wiki so it's more user-friendly
<trinikrono> ddecator: i joined the alpha group but its not me im worried about :D
<ubuntuchosen> Hello
<ubuntuchosen> Is there anybody who could help me with my fglrx problem?
<ubuntuchosen> i installed ubuntu 10.10 x64 on my machine
<ubuntuchosen> then installed the fglrx driver from the restricted drivers menu
<ubuntuchosen> now when i boot into the system, my monitor says that the screen is not supported
<ubuntuchosen> so how can i change the resolution or somethingl ike that so it will work?
<meditatingfrog> i'm not sure, ubuntuchosen, but xorg.conf is how it used to get fixed.  have you tried investigating (sleuthing?) preferences > monitors ?
<ubuntuchosen> i cant get to the GUI of ubuntu
<ubuntuchosen> only to the terminal
<meditatingfrog> what video card?  maybe there is something on ubuntuforums.org
<ubuntuchosen> meditatingfrog: AMD radeon HD 6850, but i got it working in some previous installations
<meditatingfrog> i never had to install fglrx, would just enable desktop effects before
<meditatingfrog> but i haven't messed with 3d stuff since 8.04
<ubuntuchosen> meditatingfrog: i just reinstall ubuntu and install the drivers an another way
<meditatingfrog> i mean, i have integrated intel graphics, so desktop effects is all i use
<aveilleux> meditatingfrog: You can use jockey-gtk, found in System > Administration > Additional Drivers
<aveilleux> er
<meditatingfrog> aveilleux: he's gone
<aveilleux> Oh, they're gone anyway
<aveilleux> lame
<suprengr> aveilleux: if you're still watching channel... thankyou very much.  chmod'd ok, partition grown [good ol' gparted live cd] and current 'home' copied across with grsync... cheers!
<aveilleux> suprengr: 'welcome
<KinkyPinkie> anyone good at grub?
<yofel> KinkyPinkie: depends on your problem
<KinkyPinkie> i had grub2 before i dualbooted w7 with 10.4 the first time, then after running 10.4 ad going back into w7 grub was wrecked. my friend helped me fix it and then i had grub-legacy it all worked out fine until recently I decided to tripleboot with 10.10. I removed the dell-utility parition to get room for 10.10 (my other friend suggested I might have done wrong there and should have killed the recovery partition instead)
<KinkyPinkie> swapping between lunix workedout fine, until I jumped over to w7 again tonight. now grub don't work again
<KinkyPinkie> I a trying the guide http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide getting grub2, but mounting seems to be a problem.
<KinkyPinkie> sda1 is flagged as boot, but I cant seem to get anything past the first step in the guide to work
<yofel> hm, I remember an issue with some windows applications messing with grub2
<aveilleux> yofel: Windows install breaks GRUB
<yofel> aveilleux: not only that, I had an issue where photoshop for example wrote some copyright data into the sectors used by grub2
<yofel> since grub2 is larger than grub-legacy
<yofel> you end up without any working boot manager
<aveilleux> yofel: What. That's stupid.
<yofel> KinkyPinkie: which step worked for you? only the booting, or did you start the chroot steps?
<KinkyPinkie> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt was the only one. I got a text from my friend now (he who fixed it the first time) he said he booted from recovery disc first. maybe I should try that?
<yofel> can't give an advice there, I don't have any recovery partitions here, but if you already have grub2 installed it shouldn't be necessary
<KinkyPinkie> i dont know if grub2 is still there, as i said, i have been running legacy for a while
<yofel> hm, I don't know how to find out what's currently installed, but if you installed maverick using the live disk then I would guess it installed grub2
<yofel> aveilleux: bug 441941 was my issue btw.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 441941 in grub2 "grub fails after running Windows" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441941
<yofel> KinkyPinkie: do you know which partition your maverick install is? (or what are you running right now?)
<KinkyPinkie> yes
<yofel> ok, if you're on the maverick live disk currently, and you've mounted it to /mnt - what do you need help with? the --bind commands should run fine
<KinkyPinkie> they should but they dont
<yofel> KinkyPinkie: what error do you get?
<KinkyPinkie> mount point does not exist
<yofel> are you *sure* that /dev/sda1 is the right partition? does /mnt now contain a dev/ folder?
<KinkyPinkie> i am sure, but i am not sure about the folders. /mnt ok, but /mnt/boot isn't valid
<yofel> KinkyPinkie: what are the contents of /mnt now?
<KinkyPinkie> do i simply "cd /mnt" ?
<yofel> ls /mnt will show the contents too
<KinkyPinkie> this is what I did: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cd /mnt
<KinkyPinkie> ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt$ ls -a
<KinkyPinkie> .  ..
<KinkyPinkie> dots are output
<yofel> then it didn't mount the partition in the first place
<yofel> back to step ^
<yofel> *step 1
<KinkyPinkie> ok now that I mounted sda1 i got some stuff
<KinkyPinkie> http://pastie.org/1690647
<yofel> that's a Windows related partition then
<yofel> unmount it again, and try the other ones, until you find files with 2.6.35 in their name in /mnt/boot/
<KinkyPinkie> sda2 gives what seems to be the home folder to my w7. not that big suprise, since it's where w7 is though :P
<KinkyPinkie> sda3 gives me one hell of a commandlist
<KinkyPinkie> so does 4.
<KinkyPinkie> 3 and 4 have my linux
<yofel> as I said, check the files in /mnt/boot, one will have 2.6.32 files, the other one (that you need) 2.6.35
<KinkyPinkie> i cant find any /mnt/boot
<KinkyPinkie> ohwait
<yofel> but you said 3 and 4 are linux? then they'll have a boot folder
<KinkyPinkie> i was looking at the wrong thing
<KinkyPinkie> i found my boot folder
<KinkyPinkie> sec
<KinkyPinkie> ok this is strange. i cant access the boot
<KinkyPinkie> it tells me "no such file or directory" when it looks like it's there
<yofel> o.O
<KinkyPinkie> the boot folder had a capital B, and there's no 2.6.35 in it
<yofel> *that* boot folder seems to be from windows, so you're on the wrong partition
<yofel> the linux boot folder is lowercase
<KinkyPinkie> the only place I find any boot folder is in the sda1 wich is flagged as boot
<yofel> what's flagged as boot doesn't interest grub much, it's installed in the MBR and gets loaded by the bios
<aveilleux> As long as the drive with GRUB on its MBR is flagged for boot
<yofel> ah right, correct
<yofel> KinkyPinkie: what are the contents fo sda3 and sda4?
<KinkyPinkie> s3 is split into 10.4 and linux-swap (not sure what it is) and sda4 holds 10.10
<yofel> ok, can you mount sda4? that should have the boot folder you need
<aveilleux> KinkyPinkie: 10.04* the digits are significant
<KinkyPinkie> sorry i wasn't aware
<KinkyPinkie> i have no clue what just happened, after a million tries, my sda4 was able to mount
<KinkyPinkie> http://pastie.org/1690707
<yofel> KinkyPinkie: good, now continue with the steps on the website (bind mounting /dev)
<KinkyPinkie> thanks I will try them :)
<Guest43698> Hi I am a beginner in IRC chatting and am just trying it out
<jledbetter> Guest43698, Hi there
<Guest43698> hey :)
<Guest43698> question - how'd u type my username so fast?
<geirha> gu<tab>
<Guest43698> oh i see, so it autocompletes based on the most likely result
<Guest43698> thank you geirha
<Guest43698> see i did it myself! im already learning. thank you
<geirha> You'd hit <tab> to cycle through all nicks starting with "gu"
<geirha> *hit tab multiple times
<geirha> :)
<Guest43698> ok that is pretty useful
<yofel> depends on the client, some will cycle through, some will complete the longes unique part and then show you the multiple choice on how to continue
<Guest43698> you know , there are really so many charitable people when it comes to linux in general
<Guest43698> ive just found that out
<yofel> *longest
<geirha> Maybe you want to change to a prettier nick?
<Guest43698> haha yeah I suppose that's likely I would want to do that
<Guest43698> i loged on and it said something about not identifying myself
<geirha> /nick   followed by the wanted nick
<pratzl> wow there i go
<pratzl> now i am this name
<pratzl> yofel i think that i have a client that does what youve described
<geirha> excellent
<pratzl> im on xchat
<pratzl> thanks geirha
<yofel> yep, xchat will do the latter way, I'm on quassel, which cycles through the names
<pratzl> which way have you found to be most efficient?
<pratzl> would you say that i am on the best channel for my interest? is this channel dedicated to ubuntu problems mostly? sorry
<johnny77> I'm looking at the system requirements for Firefox. Under Windows and Mac it list stuff like processor and RAM. Why does it not list this under Linux?
<aveilleux> johnny77: If your computer can run Ubuntu, it can run Firefox.
<aveilleux> johnny77: Also, this is because Mozilla does not distribute an official version for any of the distributions. The performance requirements may be different depending on your environment.
<johnny77> aveilleux: ok, thanks.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-20
<johnny77> Is there a way to know if a ppa is authentic? I'd like to try out Firefox 4, but do not want to install the nightly builds. I searched and found a ppa that says it will update the RCs. But should I trust it?
<aveilleux> johnny77: There generally isn't a reason not to
<holstein> johnny77: what does the page look like?
<holstein> you should be able to 'open' it
<holstein> and poke around
<holstein> see what the packages are named at least
<holstein> not that that is totally helpful
<johnny77> here is where I found it. http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/install-firefox-4-in-ubuntu-1004-1010.html
<holstein> johnny77: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<holstein> ive never *not* gotten a launchpad PPA for that reason
<duanedesign> if it is a ppa on launchpad there is a certain amount of confidence you can have. I have never heard of a bad or malicous deb coming from Launchpad PPA
<holstein> yeah, if it says launchpad.net, i trust it
<duanedesign> hopefully if it did happen it would be taken care of quickly
<duanedesign> the only thing like that i can remmeber recently was the wallpaper or screensaver that was on Gnome look
<johnny77> ok, thanks everyone.
<duanedesign> johnny77: did you find the cli companion ppa?
<johnny77> duanedesign: I just stole what holstein posted on -team
<duanedesign> cool
<duanedesign> johnny77: feel free to file any bugs or suggestions you have
<johnny77> duanedesign: will do.
<RealEyes> I've got an Mp3 disc ubuntu won't read.
<RealEyes> Howto fix??
<pedro3005> install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<RealEyes> I have.
<pedro3005> does it read other discs fine?
<RealEyes> yes
<pedro3005> does the same mp3 disc work on windows?
<RealEyes> havent tried
<pedro3005> or another machine
<pedro3005> are you able to?
<RealEyes> havent tried
<RealEyes> no big deal
<RealEyes> oh, it's giving me a Dbus error
<RealEyes> 'unable to mount disc'
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<Abhijit> hi
<kristian-aalborg> hurm - if I install ubuntu via netinstall on one hdd, then move the hdd to another box - will it work?
<kristian-aalborg> I mean, the install is "neutral", right?
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: depends
<kristian-aalborg> hi holstein
<holstein> usually its cool
<holstein> the kernel is modular
<holstein> you can run into trouble if you have proprietary drivers installed
<holstein> like nvidia or whatever
<kristian-aalborg> hm
<holstein> and move to another box
<kristian-aalborg> I'm not going to install anything, just do it on the faster/better box
<kristian-aalborg> by "do it", I mean "install" (unfortunately) ;)
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: should work just fine :)
<kristian-aalborg> this is a CF/PCMCIA thingy that I have
<kristian-aalborg> cool
<holstein> i have SD card intalls
<holstein> from my old EEE900
<holstein> and i have booted them in an EEE1001p
<holstein> and an hp mini
<kristian-aalborg> you might know this also - as the machine can't boot from pcmcia, could I just have grub on the regular hdd?
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: i havent tried that
<holstein> but i would think you should be able to have grub boot any HD it can see at boot time
<holstein> any partition*
<kristian-aalborg> so it seems - I forgot an usb pen and in an old machine (with an installation on it) and grub saw it
<ddecator> i installed natty kubuntu, and the grub it installed is purple. any idea how i can change it to black?
<holstein> ddecator: interesting
<kristian-aalborg> ddecator: try something like "grub2 colors" on google
<ddecator> holstein: yah, i have no idea why it's purple...
<kristian-aalborg> sounds yucky
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<ddecator> kristian-aalborg: i am, but so far it's turning up stuff about theming instead of just simply changing it to black
<holstein> ddecator: do you have a color entry?
<holstein> in /etc/default/grub?
<holstein> http://fosswire.com/post/2007/12/colour-your-grub-boot-menu/
<holstein> ^ potentially relavant
<kristian-aalborg> what about /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ?
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: with that kind of install, will fstab be a mess?
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: depends
<holstein> you can always sort it out
<dejai> Hello.
 * kristian-aalborg is bad with that file
<kristian-aalborg> but I guess I could
<ddecator> holstein: the /etc/default/grub appears to be the default (no mention of a color change)
<ddecator> hi dejai
<kristian-aalborg> the sweet thing is, I'm going to keep the install that I have now... then I can just move over stuff :)
<holstein> ddecator: im out of ideas :/
<ddecator> holstein: not a big deal, just seems kind of odd..
<nit-wit> ddecator, are you multiboooting
<ddecator> nit-wit: yah, i have windows on here just in case. i've been doing that for a while and have done at least two fresh installs before now without the grub menu being purple, haha
<dejai> Just wanted to post here saying I am working on a project called unity-extras to add features such as a moveable launcher (and other community requested features) to the project. If anyone is interested.
<dejai> https://code.launchpad.net/~bwright-au/unity/unity-extras
<nit-wit> ddecator, I was wondering I have maverick as the controlling boot on 4 os and the background is black
<kristian-aalborg> ddecator: "set menu_color_normal=white/black" - is this in the file I mentioned?
<ddecator> kristian-aalborg: oh, i didn't notice you mentioned that file. one sec
<kristian-aalborg> ddecator: back it up and cp mine over it... one sec
 * bwright is dejai
<ddecator> kristian-aalborg: it's set to black/white already
<kristian-aalborg> http://pastebin.com/gB1hMFdC
<kristian-aalborg> hurm
<kristian-aalborg> dunno then... grub is a mystery
<bwright> Grub was originally designed for hurd not linux, it is very odd indeed.
<kristian-aalborg> anyway, 6 AM here
<kristian-aalborg> I think it was designed for aliens
<ddecator> kristian-aalborg: hm, mine is different from yours. i just realized that it mentions setting an aubergine background..
<ddecator> http://paste.ubuntu.com/582768/
<kristian-aalborg> backup your own and copy mine over it
<kristian-aalborg> that's probably easier than tweaking by hand
<ddecator> i'm just going to leave it for now. your file is really different from what's in mine, and i don't want to risk borking things just because the grub menu is purple :p
<kristian-aalborg> ddecator: there should be no risk?
<kristian-aalborg> although a borked grub is something to fear of course... but to my understanding, this file is all about "superficial" things
<ddecator> shouldn't be, but i don't mess with anything in /etc unless i really need to, just to play it safe
<kristian-aalborg> are you people using DBAN before installation? I'm wondering if it's making a difference for a CF card which has been swiped with gparted...
<head_victim> I had to google dban so no, never used it sorry. Someone else might have though.
<kristian-aalborg> hi head_victim
<kristian-aalborg> I found an alternative
<head_victim> kristian-aalborg: good to hear, sorry I wasn't able to be more useful
<kristian-aalborg> no worries, who's using CF these days anywho? ;)
<kristian-aalborg> is ext4 bad for CF?
<kristian-aalborg> hurm, I guess I could prepare stuff in gparted
<dr0pb3ar> g'day everyone can someone give me a hand with a problem I am having... it's probably an easy one
<dr0pb3ar> I downloaded a program today called Mobile Atlas Creator 1.8.1 in the file there is a file called start.sh, mobile atlas creator.exe and mobil atlas creator.jar
<dr0pb3ar> I have tried to make the files executable
<dr0pb3ar> I have java installed
<dr0pb3ar> I don't really know where to go from here
<dr0pb3ar> any ideas
<bwright> Hey.
<bwright> Try executing java mobil\ /atlass\ /creator.jar from terminal and post the output to pastebin if it fails.
<bwright> Oh actually
<bwright> pastebin start.sh
<bwright> And I can figure out what it needs to run.
<dr0pb3ar> okay
<dr0pb3ar> http://pastebin.com/mJUkVUSv
<dr0pb3ar> here it is
<bwright> dr0pb3ar: And start.sh?
<dr0pb3ar> okay
<dr0pb3ar> hold on
<dr0pb3ar> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/582877/
<bwright> not the ouput.
<bwright> edit start.sh
<bwright> and copy that
<dr0pb3ar> oh sorry
<dr0pb3ar> wait
<dr0pb3ar> #!/bin/sh
<dr0pb3ar> # This file will start the TrekBuddy Atlas Creator with custom memory settings for
<dr0pb3ar> # the JVM. With the below settings the heap size (Available memory for the application)
<dr0pb3ar> # will range from 64 megabyte up to 512 megabyte.
<dr0pb3ar> java -Xms64m -Xmx512M -jar Mobile_Atlas_Creator.jar
<bwright> Alright so the application is trying to run with java and failing so it is spewing out those exceptions
<dr0pb3ar> oh
<dr0pb3ar> I am pretty sure I installed java correctly today
<dr0pb3ar> through synaptic
<dr0pb3ar> (build 1.6.0_24-b07)
<dr0pb3ar> that's what I have
<bwright> You may actually need to install sun_java that is my guess
<dr0pb3ar> I am pretty sure that I have... I am a bit of a spastic so might have done something wrong
<bwright> If you installed it from the repos it is openJDK
<bwright> ubuntu dropped support for sun-java recently
<bwright> Well they don't package it
<dr0pb3ar> oh... can you talk me through putting that on?
<bwright> Google ubuntu sun java 3rd link
<dr0pb3ar> okay... thanks
<bwright> 10.10 or 10.04?
<bwright> Replace lucid with maverick essentially is all you need to do if on 10.10
<bwright> If that doesn't work just search around for ubuntu 10.10 sun java
<dr0pb3ar> 10.10
<dr0pb3ar> oh okay
<geirha> You enable the partner repository and install the sun-java6 packages...
<dr0pb3ar> then what... just run start.sh?
<dr0pb3ar> how do I know if it is done right?
<dr0pb3ar> is there a way to check?
<geirha> It looks like you have sun-java installed correctly
<geirha> if java -version says  (build 1.6.0_24-b07) in there
<bwright> Hmm maybe a missing dependency or a bug?
<dr0pb3ar> oh
<dr0pb3ar> how should I try to launch the program? by running start.sh?
<dr0pb3ar> or with the .exe file?
<bwright> .sh .exe don't work natively on linux.
<geirha> change to the directory where start.sh is located, and run ./start.sh
<dr0pb3ar> okay
<dr0pb3ar> as in just type "run  ./start.sh"
<geirha> ./start.sh
<geirha> nothing else
<geirha> Oh it came from a zip-file. It won't have the execute permission then.
<geirha> chmod +x start.sh
<geirha> ./start.sh
<dr0pb3ar> it just brings up all of those errors
<geirha> I've downloaded it myself now, and tried it.
<geirha> And it works here
<geirha> I guess your best bet is to write a bug report on it at http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?group_id=238075&atid=1105494
<lorizean> hey guys, i got a problem with compiz/nautilus. I'm trying to set it up so I get multiple wallpapers (one for each workspace), but I cannot get it to work. I've found several guides which all tell me the same thing - install the wallpaper plugin, select the pictures i want and disable show_desktop under nautilus.
<lorizean> when I do that, I get transparent black desktops which do not refresh, i.e. nothing at all I suppose
<lorizean> i searched some forums but didn't rly find a solution yet...
<lorizean> oh, I'm using 10.10 btw
<bobo123> hello. if I want to test a program, for example VLC 1.1.7 without installing it, is that possible?
<MrChrisDruif> bobo123: I don't think that is possible, how did you think that would be possible?
<bobo123> well.. I would love if it was possible. to run a linux application just like a dos-program so to speak.
<MrChrisDruif> I've heard about portable Linux apps, but not everything is available I think...
<bobo123> MrChrisDruif: or like a "portable windows appliction", but for linux
<bobo123> aha
<MrChrisDruif> bobo123: http://portablelinuxapps.org/
<bobo123> cool! I look there!
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome bobo123 :)
<bobo123> :-D
<bobo123> the webpage lists a VLC 1.1.5 version but the file seems to be missing. so perhaps I try that "VLC 1.2.0-git" version instead then
<MrChrisDruif> The 1.1.1 is also available I see...but you can try 1.2...it's for trying, right?
<bobo123> yup
<bobo123> btw, is it possible to have two versions of a program installed in ubuntu? so it is possible to two different versions of a program at the same time (even when there is no portablelinuxapps for it)
<bobo123> or "install" a program in a directory in my homedirectory instead of in the system
<melsaswah> hi
<melsaswah> can someone help me , i can get to the login screen, if i  log into recovery mode it's ok
<melsaswah> normal mode i can't see any thing (just the mous and a wallpaper) any ideas ?
<bobo123> melsaswah:  ok but you have desktop wallpaper and the mouse is working, only gnome is not starting?
<melsaswah> yea
<melsaswah> i can get into recovery envirment thgough
<melsaswah> i'm on it now (on the other pc)
<bobo123> strange that gnome doesn't start for you, (but it works in recovery mode?)
<melsaswah> i have gui in recovery mode
<melsaswah> not in the normal one
<bobo123> I suppose you might have some setting that makes gnome not working (and it does not use that settings in recovery mode)
<melsaswah> i suppose so
<melsaswah> how do i alternate this (it might be video problems)
<bobo123> perhaps you can try remove gnome (including settings) and reinstall it
<bobo123> I must run now, i'll be back in an hour if there are noone else that can help you
<melsaswah> just tell me how to remove gnome
<bobo123> I suppose you can find it if you start synaptic and reinstall gnome from there
<melsaswah> ok thanks
<bobbycheetah> Using Ubuntu, gnome,  System drop-down menu - Click on "About Ubuntu"  briefly opens a tab in the taskbar, but then disappears, and the "About Ubuntu" window never appears.  I do know I'm running 8.04.1, but want to know why this "function" is not working.
<aveilleux> bobbycheetah: Is there a particular reason you're still on 8.04.1? I can't really help you since the "About Ubuntu" menu item hasn't been around for quite some time, but I suggest you look in Alacarte (System > Preferences > Main Menu) and see if its menu item looks correct.
<geirha> bobbycheetah: In a terminal, what happens when you run:  yelp ghelp:about-ubuntu
<geirha> aveilleux: It's still there in 10.04
<aveilleux> geirha: Is it? I don't have that option (in 10.10)
<geirha> I use 8.04 on my laptop too
<bobbycheetah> $ yelp ghelp:about-ubuntu
<bobbycheetah> Segmentation fault
<geirha> that's odd
<geirha> $ type -a yelp
<bobbycheetah> didn't understand that...
<bobbycheetah> type "-a yelp"  ?
<bobbycheetah> obviously didn't work.   however.
<bobbycheetah> "type -a yelp"  looks like  "which yelp"  = /usr/bin/yelp
<geirha> Yes, type is the command you should've used when you use which.
<geirha> i.e. which is useless.
<geirha> But anyway, that's the expected output, so it sounds like yelp in 8.04 has a serious bug.
<geirha> Try reinstalling the yelp package though, just in case one of its files have been corrupted for whatever reason.
<geirha> sudo aptitude reinstall yelp
<bobbycheetah> oh.  just used to "which" from my unix experience.   ok, not a big deal.  will try that. thx!
<geirha> Yeah, it's used in all kinds of silly unix/linux howtos, but your shell has the builtin type command which is much saner since it also shows you functions and aliases.
<geirha> which is non-standard, it's output differ between system, and it's an external command (often a script), so it can't show you aliases and functions.
<geirha> s/it's/its/
<bobbycheetah> reinstall of yelp didn't help
<bobbycheetah> or should I try to reboot?
<geirha> Reboot is only necessary if you've installed a kernel update.
<geirha> It doesn't hurt to try, but I doubt it changes anything. I'd consider reporting a bug.
<bobbycheetah> k. thx again
<bobo123> is ubuntu softwarecenter, supposed to list all applications that is available in synaptiic, or only some of them?
<aveilleux> bobo123: It's just another apt frontend, so I assume  it lists the same applications
<holstein> bobo123: synaptic and the softwarecenter *should* list what is availalbe in the repositories
 * aveilleux does not use Software Center
<holstein> BUT, the software center has a certain 'look and feel'
<nhandler> You also will want to check what filters are enabled, as those could prevent you from seeing certain applications
<bobo123> it seems to be impossible to find firefox in softwarecenter without searching. Internet/Webbrowsers lists Arora, Chromium and others but not Firefox
<bobo123> but when I search in softwarecenter i lists it (in the list as "safe and easy web browser from Mozilla" with the decription "firefox" with small text under it)
<bobo123> it is not in the lists of Installed software there either
<bobo123> aveilleux: yeah I don't normally use Software Center either. And perhaps now even less...
<holstein> bobo123: thats FF
<aveilleux> bobo123: I don't even use Synaptic, really... just aptitude install
<bobo123> ah.. well I have allways used synaptic, but thought the sofwarecenter was worth a try but.... but appearently it is a bit buggy (at least in 10.04)
<holstein> bobo123: buggy?
<holstein> i mean, you might think it sucks or whatever
<holstein> and i dont like to use it ether
<holstein> BUT, that is firefox
<holstein> safe and easy web browser from Mozilla
<holstein> AND, if you think about simplifying the process for new users
<holstein> you dont really need to explain firefox much
<holstein> its installed by default
<bobo123> well you cant find firefox in it..... and it the names/decriptions for some applications is backwards.... and the idea behind softwarecenter was (i thought) that it only lists applications, not libraries and other support-packages.. but it do lists "ffmpegthumbnailer-dbg, debugging informations for ffmpegthumbnailer" so I guess it doesn't do that right either
<bobo123> (and yes I allready have firefox installed, it is default installed, so it is not a big problem that you can't easily find it in softwarecenter.. but perhaps there are more programs missing in it too?)
<holstein> bobo123: its not really for us
<holstein> as a target audience
<holstein> its more for someone who just installed ubuntu
<holstein> and is looking for whatever
<bobo123> mm...
<bobo123> I wish the good parts of softwarecenter would be implemented in synaptic though... it has nice sized screenshots directly (kind of important for games), and nice categories (the Sections list in synaptic is not so good), and is it possible to filter in synaptic to only show applications? (well really only graphical applications)
<aveilleux> bobo123: You might like the work that's being done on aptitude-gtk
<bobo123> oh.. a gtk version? I should check that out perhaps
<negatiiv> Hi Folks. I'm trying to vnc over the internet (ssh tunnel) to my home windows computer. My ssh server (22) is on my linux computer (192.168.2.100) on the same network as my windows computer (192.168.2.62). I'm really confused how to do this. I can ssh to my linux computer by typing: ssh myaccount.dyndns.org. So can I tunnel the 5900 traffic from the laptop i'm on right now, over the internet, through my linux computer and over
<negatiiv>  that lan to my windows computer?
<aveilleux> negatiiv: do ssh -D 9999 myaccount.dyndns.org
<aveilleux> negatiiv: Then you have a tunnel into that machine at localhost:9999
<aveilleux> negatiiv: I'm not really sure how you can point traffic to the VNC host... is forwarding port 5900 from the machine out of the question?
<negatiiv> its not out of the question, if I knew how to do it :D
<aveilleux> negatiiv: How did you forward port 22?
<negatiiv> on my router I forwarded 22 to my linux computer (192.168.2.100)
<aveilleux> negatiiv: Yeah, so... do that, except port 5900 to 192.168.2.62
<negatiiv> isn't that sending 5900 traffic outside of the ssh tunnel?
<aveilleux> Well, yeah... I wasn't talking about tunneling. I was talking about port forwarding.
<negatiiv> oh okay
<aveilleux> negatiiv: If you set up SSH access to the VNC host, you can use the -via flag on the vncviewer command to encrypt the connection
<aveilleux> negatiiv: So instead of SSH'ing into one machine and bouncing to another, you basically connect vncviewer to SSH, then launch the viewer
<aveilleux> negatiiv: Is SSH access to the first machine a necessity?
<negatiiv> sweet, it's working now with the ssh -D 5900 myaccount.dyndns.org. Then I opened the remote desktop viewer and put in my linux computer as the ssh tunnel
<negatiiv> nope its not
<negatiiv> *nope its not a necessity
<negatiiv> i tried setting up ssh access to the vnc host by installing copssh (cygwin based i think) but i couldnt get it to accept my ssh connections
<aveilleux> negatiiv: Ohhh, it's a Windows machine
<aveilleux> negatiiv: I missed that part
<negatiiv> so I just figured that since I already had ssh server set up with pka and everything on my linux computer, i would try to use it
<negatiiv> earlier I was VNCing to my linux computer, then opening another vnc to my windows computer, but of course that was very very slow haha
<negatiiv> Thanks for the help!
<aveilleux> negatiiv: Try this. ssh -L 5901:192.168.1.62:5900 myaccount.dyndns.org
<negatiiv> ok
<aveilleux> negatiiv: Then VNC into localhost:1
<aveilleux> negatiiv: It's been a long time since I've used the -L flag, so this may be a massive shot in the dark
<negatiiv> that one doesn't seems to work, I just get a black box in my remote desktop viewer. no error though..
<aveilleux> negatiiv: Shake the mouse?
<negatiiv> no worky
<aveilleux> negatiiv: Hm.
<aveilleux> negatiiv: It's progress, at least.... hm.... try VNC'ing into localhost:5901
<negatiiv> same thing, black window
<aveilleux> hrm.
<negatiiv> going to try changing from wireless to wired incase that's having any bad effects
<negatiiv> oh nevermind i'm already on wired.. hehe
<aveilleux> negatiiv: Hm, I don't know... it just worked for me
<aveilleux> negatiiv: What VNC server are you running on the Windows machine?
<s-fox> =)
<negatiiv> aveilleux: I think my problem may be the client i'm using right now.. vinagre. i'm getting some "error creating the ssh tunnel" errors with that client. i'm going to try the tightvnc client
<negatiiv> i'm using tightvnc server on my windows computer
<holstein> negatiiv: i really like remmina
<holstein> not sure if it will do what you want either
<holstein> tightvnc has always worked well too
<negatiiv> tightvnc connected the first time for me when I did this:
<negatiiv> vncviewer -via myaccount.dyndns.org 192.168.2.62
<negatiiv> gotta head out, thanks for the help!
<melsaswah> hey all
<melsaswah> i need help booting without vga support (in verbose mode)
<holstein> melsaswah: what are you trying to accomplish?
<holstein> a headless machine?
<sumedh> I use Acer 5745G with Nvidia DT 330M 1gb graphics card! After I install its driver and restart my laptop doesnt login like normal in graphical mode! It asks my username na all terminal mode or whatever u call it!!! And I can never see my desktop until I boot from generic mode n reset graphics settings!
<holstein> sumedh: have you tried the proprietary driver?
<holstein> for nvidia?
<bioterror> you should look logs from /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sumedh> M a noob!
<sumedh> Can u give me sum directions?
<holstein> sumedh: when you say 'after i install its driver'
<holstein> what does that mean?
<holstein> you get a prompt for a 'restricted driver'?
<holstein> and you install it?
<sumedh> No!
<sumedh> Its normal installation
<sumedh> No probs!
<sumedh> It just asks me to restart like usual!
<holstein> sumedh: it?
<holstein> what is it?
<sumedh> ubuntu!
<sumedh> It shows a green light nr d driver!
<sumedh> K!
<sumedh> W8
<sumedh> lets start again!
<sumedh> I install a fresh copy!
<holstein> sumedh: of ubuntu?
<holstein> 10.04?
<holstein> 10.10?
<holstein> 32bit?
<sumedh> 10.10
<holstein> OK
<sumedh> 64 bit
<sumedh> They dont have ne!
<sumedh> :((
<holstein> ne?
<sumedh> *any
<sumedh> sry!
<holstein> any what?
<sumedh> K!
<sumedh> Now I go to additional drivers
<holstein> OK
<holstein> sumedh: why?
<holstein> is the open one not going to work for you?
<holstein> you feel you need the proprietary one?
<holstein> or is 3D not supported for your device by the open source one included with ubuntu?
<sumedh> NO!
<sumedh> I cant use visual features!
<holstein> sumedh: compiz... OK
<sumedh> I install NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver
<holstein> you'll need to sort out how to install the proprietary drivers then
<sumedh> I installed it!
<sumedh> It installs fine!
<sumedh> After installing I have to restart it right?
<holstein> sumedh: i would also update first
<holstein> make sure all your pacakges are up to date
<holstein> and you are running the lastest availalbe kernel
<sumedh> ya!
<sumedh> I just downloaded it 4m d site!
<holstein> it?
<holstein> sumedh: are you up to date with your packages?
<sumedh> Ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<holstein> ya?
<holstein> is that yes?
<sumedh> It is a general prob!
<melsaswah> sorry i got what i was searching for :)
<holstein> melsaswah: cool :)
<sumedh> It happens wid Mint too!
<holstein> it?
<melsaswah> i have a problem with my ati card though
<melsaswah> i have no video driver installed
<holstein> melsaswah: you have no desktop?
<melsaswah> i have a desktop
<sumedh> it = UBUNTU
<melsaswah> but i think it's working on generic
<holstein> sumedh: ubuntu happens with mint too?... im having a challenging time understanding you...
<melsaswah> i.e full screen vids, and compiz crash the machine (freeeze)
<holstein> melsaswah: that can happen
<holstein> melsaswah: what is the ATI device?
<sumedh> Sry!
<sumedh> Same prob!
<melsaswah> x600 radeon
<sumedh> Like it boots in dat mode
<sumedh> 4m commandline boot!
<holstein> melsaswah: maybe check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<holstein> seems like there might be a relavant PPA
<holstein> in the 'getting better 3d support' section
<melsaswah> thanks
<melsaswah> when i input lspci -nn | grep VGA i get no answer
<holstein> sumedh: maybe something like http://www.oz9aec.net/index.php/linux/351-ubuntu-linux-on-the-acer-aspire-5745g-laptop
<holstein> would be helpful for you
<holstein> melsaswah: interesting
<melsaswah> sorry vga had to be VGA
<sumedh> K!
<lee1954> hello?
<earthling_> what is the linux generic kernel update about? and what is "bump ABI" ?
<kristian-aalborg> hi holstein
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: o/
<jhana-frog> is it a security update earthling_?
<earthling_> yes
<holstein> earthling_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=378271
<kristian-aalborg> hurm, one of the entries in my fstab does not show up when I do blkid
<earthling_> thx holstein
<earthling_> do you guys always install all the security and recommended updates?
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: what about sudo fdisk -l ?
<holstein> earthling_: i usually take updates
<kristian-aalborg> same
<holstein> i dont do it as regular as i should on my server machine probably
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: something is missing?
<holstein> a partition?
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: http://pastebin.com/DePQX4WL <--- I tried piping them together, hope it's readable
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: sdb ?
<kristian-aalborg> compact flash in pcmcia
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> does it mount otherwise?
<HoboSteaux> my 10.10 server dropped into an initramfs shell, unable to mount the root drive
<HoboSteaux> how do i fix  this?
<LukasB> Hi can anybody answer a short question please? Where do I find programs in ubuntu? Is there a search command for the terminal?
<LukasB> I just want to find the exe of filezilla...
<nit-wit> synaptic or software center
<nit-wit> no exe in ubuntu
<LukasB> nit-wit: Oh thanks. Actually I don't want the filezilla exe, but I use filezilla and want to open a file with bluefish. So when I want to choose a program to open this file with, where do I find it? Because it comes up with the file directory
<jhana-frog> well, except with wine :)
<Luigi> !ZFS
<ubot2> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<Luigi> Hello All! Newb questions. Can anyone tell me if i set up a samba server can a linux client access the shares as well?
<Luigi> Nevermind. I found it. Didnt read far enough. Thanks
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-12
<resc_user_2809> anyone there?
<stlsaint> resc_user_2809: yes
<stlsaint> !ask
<ubot2`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<resc_user_2809> Great. Well, I've got a problem that I can't seem to figure out. I'm running from rescatux, as you can probably tell because I'm have problems with my Wubi install. Everything was going fine last night until I sut my maching down. Then I booted up not to long ago into ubuntu and got dropped into GRUB. I'm faily new to linux so I'm a little perplexed as to how to get ubuntu to boot. I tried rescatux to see if I could restor
<resc_user_2809> e grub but it gave me an error. I ran the filesystem checks and everything is fine so anyone think they could help me out. Thanks.
<stlsaint> what errors are you getting
<resc_user_2809> "Grub was not installed. Something went wrong! :("
<stlsaint> resc_user_2809: have you tried doing a re-install of wubi
<resc_user_2809> I haven't yet, though I kind of hope there is a way I can get it worked out without a reinstall. I don't want to lose everything on ubuntu. :/
<stlsaint> one sec
<stlsaint> resc_user_2809: per the wubi wiki: Never try to correct Wubi boot problems by reinstalling Grub2
<stlsaint> resc_user_2809: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<stlsaint> resc_user_2809: you may have to choose which route you want to take
<resc_user_2809> alright. I'll take a look at the guide. Maybe I'll be able to find something that will help me boot again. thanks.
<stlsaint> i would look into backing up files and doing the reinstall again
<resc_user_2809> Yeah. That may be what I end up doing. Alright, I'm gonna see what else I can find out. Thanks again.
<CacheMoney> is anyone using dual monitors?
<stlsaint> CacheMoney: nope sorry
<dangertux> CacheMoney: I do at work, what's youre question?
<dangertux> your*
<sluckxz> can i have your monitor?
<StepNjump> Is MSN safe on ubuntu against hackers?
<jalcine> StepNjump: No protocol is particularity safer than the other.
<jalcine> However, if security is something you're interesting in, I recommend privacy plug-ins in your instant messaging applications like OTR and Privacy Please.
<jalcine> OTR is used in Pidgin, Kopete and other clients, I believe (even XChat)
<StepNjump> jalcine, its because I read that msn doesnt use encryption but other messengers like AIM do... I know this guy is a hacker but he is requesting me to add him on MSN. I wouldnt want him to break in my computer. If I dont click on links, should I be ok?
<dangertux> It's probably noteworthy to mention that privacy and security are not the same thing...
<StepNjump> jalcine mmm OTR! I will look into that. Yes I use kopete
<dangertux> StepNjump: It's unlikely that someone would be able to compromise your system directly through a messenging service. Most messenger services got clever a long time ago, and realized there needed to be a "middleman" server that they control between the two people chatting for this very reason. I would however avoid creating a direct connection, and of course I shouldn't need to mention don't download files from the individual.
<jalcine> dangertux: you're right, shouldn't have made a careless mistake like that.
<dangertux> It's not really careless, it's easy to lump the two together.
<dangertux> afk for a bit
<StepNjump> dangertux ok you mean like no DCC chat?
<dangertux> StepNjump: Exactly.
<StepNjump> ok sure... thank you for your help guys
<dangertux> StepNjump: Endpoint encryption also won't help in this case, since you're communicating with the person, it would be decrypted for them... So third parties would not be as much of a concern. Good luck!
<StepNjump> Ok I read that if not encrypted, he could read what I write to other people in an article yesterday
<KAUNGKUB> Hello My name is Kaung.
<KAUNGKUB> How to rebuild the Ubuntu OS?
<Kaungkub> How to start for build Ubuntu OS?
<Fyodorovna> Kaungkub, do you mean install?
<Kaungkub> Not
<benonsoftware> !patience | Kaungkub
<ubot2`> Kaungkub: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<webjadmin_> Kaungkub: you want to build Ubuntu from scratch?
<Kaungkub> Rebuild Ubuntu OS by source code .iso?
<Kaungkub> I'm not sure
<webjadmin_> There's ISOs begging for you to download them.
<Fyodorovna> Kaungkub, there is a minimal cd for a netload.
<Kaungkub> Umm, I have source code by this ling
<Kaungkub> link
<Kaungkub> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/11.10/release/source/
<Kaungkub> How to start build OS by source code?
<Kaungkub> Aha, Me too.
<webjadmin_> g'night
<Kaungkub> But, I don't know
<havok_> hi everyone. just wondering how to edit startup applications. I noticed the 'startup applications' application..but the app I added doesn't seem to be starting
<Kaungkub> for build
<Kaungkub> Yep,
<Kaungkub> But, How to build the source code.
<Kaungkub> Help me pls.
<s-fox> o/
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<_ted__> hello all, new potential ubuntu user here with a few questions... :)
<_ted__> i have tried ubuntu on a usb stick and really like it, it's pretty confusing to start out but I think I can get on with it.... however running it off USB is a little slow so I wanted to try it on a laptop
<_ted__> i have an old NEC machine kicking around that has a restore partition on it (press Fsomething during startup on the NEC splash screen), will installing ubuntu on the 'normal' HD remove this functionality?
<M0hi> I do not think so _ted__. However try searching in ubuntu forums too
<_ted__> thanks m0hi - just trying to register at ubuntu forums, waiting for the verify email :)
<M0hi> okeis =]
<_ted__> is there a general rule for partitioned sections of an HD? it's a hidden partition of some sort as i cannot view it in windows explorer
<_ted__> [followon] if i run ubuntu on the usb stick, will the file manager in there be able to "see" any hidden partitions?
<M0hi> yes
<_ted__> hmm, i think i might go and scope that out then, i will be back no doubt.... i am the uber noob :)
<_ted__> thanks :)
<ukchris> hello all :)
<jalcine> Hello ukchris
<catlover2> Hello :)
<nothingspecial> hi catlover2
<ukchris> I am new to ubuntu (running 11.10 on a USB for now) and am trying to view the full file structure of the machine (essentially my computer on a windows system), what is the best way to do this?
<ukchris> *context* trying to find a possibly hidden restore partition that may reside on this laptop
<nothingspecial> ukchris, click file system in the left hand pane of the file browser
<nothingspecial> But if the partition is not mounted it will not be there
<ukchris> ok, so essentially it will be able to see the area already prescribed as 'the linux' partition?
<ukchris> and not say the main hdd?
<nothingspecial> If the other partitions have been mounted automatically they will be under /media when you click file system
<ukchris> here it only finds 'cdrom' which i presume is the cdrom drive, under devices (in the left hand panel) i can see HDD but clicking on it gives me a mount error --- 'exit code 21'
<ukchris> ps please excuse my VERY beginner qs :)
<nothingspecial> no problem that is the idea of this channel
<nothingspecial> ukchris, press Ctrl-Alt-T, then type
<nothingspecial> sudo fdisk -l
<nothingspecial> paste the out put in the paste bin http://paste.ubuntu.com/ then post the url here
<ukchris> done : http://paste.ubuntu.com/880884/
<ukchris> presume sudo fdisk is sort of like dir/p in dos?
<nothingspecial> no idea ukchris :)
<ukchris> *shows age* :)
<jalcine> ukchris: a bit.
 * nothingspecial shows complete lack of interest in computers until his 30s
<ukchris> please, no 5 1/4 inch floppy jokes :)
<nothingspecial> ok so I assume that /dev/sda1 is your hidden recovery partition
<nothingspecial> and /dev/sdb2 is your windows installation
<ukchris> looks like it nothingspecial, looking at the pastebin, there looks like two 'drives', one stock NTFS and one hidden, this latter is probably the restore partition
<nothingspecial> so what did you want to do with it?
<nothingspecial> get inside it?
<jalcine> LOC!
<nothingspecial> ?
<ukchris> no, leave it intact when i install ubuntu over the windows installation.  the restore partition is a windows install that I may need in the future if i ever need to get this machine back to factory state :)
<jalcine> nothingspecial: low orbit cannon
<nothingspecial> ok, so do you know how to do that?
<ukchris> been wanting to try ubuntu as my 'hobby' os on this old laptop for awhile but may need to give it back to work one day
<ukchris> nothingspecial > no, hoping the install will allow me to choose a location BUT read some confusing stuff about 'GRUB' amending booting so any manufacturer boot options are no longer accessible.....
<nothingspecial> I see, well during the install you will be asked how you want to install ubuntu, you choose "something else"
<ukchris> problem is i don;t know what GRUB is? lol :)
<nothingspecial> grub is a linux bootloader
<ukchris> ahh, and is it integral to the OS?
<nothingspecial> Well it will let you boot whichever OS
<nothingspecial> where as mbr will not ;)
<ukchris> right, so if i don't want dual boot i can just install onto the current windows part of the drive and the boot will remain as is... i.e. manufacturer splash then OS?
<nothingspecial> But to be honest I have never had a windows recovery partition so I can't tell you with absolute certainty how you deal with it when installing ubuntu
<ukchris> i'm guessing you have a custom rig so don't see any manufacturer splash screen on start up?
<nothingspecial> no no, you see the splas, then grub loads
<nothingspecial> splash
<nothingspecial> and let's you choose between OSes
<jalcine> I run a dual-boot (or tri-boot, if you add the recovery part) of Windows 7 and Ubuntu.
<ukchris> ahh, that's good then, so theoretically i should be ok
<ukchris> jalcine > and the recovery is factory installed?
<jalcine> Yup.
<ukchris> and when you installed ubuntu you just selected the relevent partition and away you went?
<jalcine> I had to keep the Windows partition for the family, so I just resized the Windows partition and cut out 4 GB for swap (pagefile on Windows)
<jalcine> ukchris: you can do that, too, yes.
<ukchris> nice :) made me a happy man, thanks you guys
<jalcine> Thanks Ubiquity :P
<jalcine> That's the installation utility for Ubuntu.
<nothingspecial> got to go
<nothingspecial> cya
<ukchris> take care nothingspecial, cheer man :)
<ukchris> i'm currently running from a usb pen and when i start from here i get an option to install to hard drive, is this the best way to install ubuntu over an existing install (after backing up files - easy as it is a clean install anyway)?
<jalcine> Typically, yes.
<jalcine> You can run Ubuntu alongside Windows, though it'd be a tad bit slower.
<jalcine> !wubi
<ubot2`> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<jalcine> Very, very useful if you don't want to touch Windows but want Ubuntu.
<ukchris> yeah ithought about that but have a couple of other machine running various iterations of windows (a work laptop and a personal desktop), this is an old POS from  the office that I use to play with new things (but eventually they'll want it back - hence wanting to keep a way of setting it back to stock)
<ukchris> i reckon it is too old to really work as a dual boot or 'within' anything
<ukchris> the usb pen works OK but I like it and want to dig a little deeper
<jalcine> Okay, in the installation window, there's typically a window showing the drives available.
<jalcine> From there, you should be able to select the one you want to use for Ubuntu's install.
<jalcine> The smaller one is (of course) the recovery partition so you just avoid clicking it.
<ukchris> hopefully that will show the restore partition as a seperate drive given that the previous command shows the two drives as seperate drives (sda 1 &2)
<jalcine> it does.
<jalcine> partitions are shown separately.
<ukchris> excellent stuff, i can see linux and i getting on just fine :)
<jalcine> :D Hope to see you back here soon, be it for support or to hang out :)
<ukchris> i have no doubt jalcine! :)
<ukchris> i will have a load of general questions about applications i have no doubt, and when i learn things it is always good to pass them on :)
<jalcine> So true, that's why we here at UBT do our best to reach everyone.
<jalcine> The ubuntu wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com is filled with information over the time of user experiences.
<jalcine> and our little factoid bot helps out too.
<jalcine> ;ubuntu
<ukchris> most people i speak to have nothing but good things to say about mving to a *nux and most point out *buntu as a good place to start but like anything getting from NO knowledge to even a little knowledge is the steepest part of the leanring curve :)
<jalcine> It is.
<ukchris> i originally bought a ps3 to try linux but that went awry when the kids wanted new games and sony stopped support
<ukchris> taken awhile to swing a machine that is essentially superfluous :)
<jalcine> heh I do hope you enjoy your time. I'm looking at lines of backtraces atm.
<ukchris> general qs: any recomendations for a 1) newsreader; 2) mediaviewer; 3) basic photo edit (i.e. irfan esque)
<ukchris> and is an ti-virus required on a linux only machine?
<jalcine> Ah, well, one question, you're installing Ubuntu or a different version of it (like Kubuntu, Lubuntu)?
<ukchris> ubuntu 11.10 (latest downloader on the site) - may end up with long term release but want to try bells and whistles first
<jalcine> Ah, well, I'm using Kubuntu, so in terms of recommending applications, it'd be sparse.
<jalcine> For media: RhythmBox for music and VLC for video
<jalcine> News reader like feeds? I use Akgreator on Kubuntu, but I'm not familiar with a Gnome reader.
<jalcine> ;GNOME
<ukchris> ahh VLC has a version for linux, that is a bonus :)
<Unit193> jalcine: !gnome
<jalcine> Unit193: thanks.
<jalcine> !gnome
<ukchris> news reader like news groups, i work in academia and we are still old schoool enough to post stuff in alt.text :)
<ubot2`> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<jalcine> ukchris: that's before my age! lol, but I'm not sure about that one.
<ukchris> there'll be something out there i have no doubt :)
<ukchris> right, i'm off to goo and install and play, see you guys soon and thanks :)
<philipballew> where would i type a start up script to run for a specific user as soon as they log in to a server?
<dangertux> philipballew: Are you talking about as soon as they login to ssh? You could add it to their .bash_profile file or just .profile would work as well.
<dangertux> philipballew: Those files would be found in their home directory (since I didn't specify it)
<StepNjump> my memory is loaded at 90% and my CPU is running around the same. I was wondering.. If I were to put more RAM in my computer, would my CPU start cooling down a bit?
<dangertux> StepNjump: Not necessarily, CPU and Memory consumption are not really tied. If you were swapping out to disk a lot I would say that adding RAM would help.
<dangertux> StepNjump: By default linux tries to cache as much as it can in memory (it's faster than reading it from the disk) so ideally you want to see your memory being consumed.
<philipballew> dangertux, its actually a telnet session
<dangertux> philipballew: It should still apply, it's whenever their shell is loaded (by anything including at the console)
<philipballew> this is a headless install and i need the user to connect as soon as the loggin. ans then stay logged in dangertux
<philipballew> where in the .profile?
<dangertux> philipballew: .profile should be in their home directory. Neither file is probably created by default (specifically if it's a new user) I would add .bash_profile
<philipballew> thats right.
<philipballew> sorry its monday
<dangertux> philipballew: Then just add whatever you want them to run you can just try a quick test put echo "hello word" in .bash_profile and try logging in as that user
<dangertux> philipballew: when their shell executes it should execute that as well.
<dangertux> philipballew: Obviously if you want them to automatically start some program you could just make that a wrapper for the program
<philipballew> but if i put telnet user name and password in the file it will autologgin i guess
<dangertux> philipballew: You'd probably have to put something like echo "password"
<dangertux> woops
<dangertux> philipballew: echo "password" | telnet o 111.111.111.111
<dangertux> or something like that
<dangertux> philipballew: That should actually (if telnet can except the input from stdin) autoconnect them without prompting for a password
<philipballew> dangertux, there is a password
<dangertux> philipballew: if that's what you want (there username would also probably have to be the same on the telnet server)
<philipballew> the user name is public I believe
<philipballew> its for a library for work
<dangertux> philipballew: So...let's say that my password is  tuxxy and my username is public. The user public would have the following in it's .bash_profile echo -e "tuxxxy" | telnet o telnet.server.ip
<dangertux> philipballew: that SHOULD log them in automatically. (you might have to tweak the pipe, and there may be a switch for telnet instead of piping echo)
<philipballew> dangertux, lets say the servers name is bob would i just do
<dangertux> philipballew: Or is that not what you're wanting to do? I might be misunderstanding.
<philipballew>  echo -e "tuxxxy" | telnet o telnet.bog
<dangertux> ok
<philipballew> here is exactly what i want to do:
<philipballew> have the computer automaticly login to a telnet session to a local server and then never log out untill i say so
<dangertux> philipballew: okay then the above command you posted should be right (I don't have a telnet server handy to test)
<philipballew> all after i log in to the user account i made called booksearch
<philipballew> i do. ill play with it
<dangertux> philipballew: The onyl thing is they could always ctrl+c out of it so you'll need to set the command up in some kind of infinite while loop
<philipballew> dangertux, that wouldnt be to hard right?
<dangertux> no it's jsut a bash while loop that never ends
<dangertux> philipballew: so just set a variable call it var equal to 0 and while var=0 do your command
<philipballew> and this goes into my .bash or .profile?
<dangertux> philipballew: if your command returns an exit code (like if they control+c) it restarts the loop
<dangertux> philipballew: I would say create .bash_profile
<dangertux> philipballew: or .profile would probably work just fine .bash_profile is the more "linux way" .profile is the "ubuntu" way but they all go to the same place.
<philipballew> okay. so  echo -e "password" | telnet o serverdomain
<philipballew> and then make it loop?
<dangertux> philipballew: Yep that should work, like I said you might want to man telnet, there may be a specific switch you can give it to take data from stdin.
<philipballew> yeah, and dangertux I need to make it never timeout
<dangertux> philipballew:  So long as you don't configure the client to timeout , I believe that it won't time out unless the physical network fails
<philipballew> its worth a shot. now to just make it loop
<dangertux> philipballew: outside of that I know you can specify notimeout with perl or python scripts, but I think the rest may just be on the server side (I don't happen to have xinetd handy to test)
<philipballew> my work wont give me accsess to that
 * philipballew shouldnt have said he works for anonymous in the interview
<dangertux> lol
<dangertux> Well you can nicely ask the sysop if there is atimeout
<dangertux> and they can probaly work with you
<philipballew> true, any timeout would be on the server or client side?
<philipballew> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-infinite-loop/
<dangertux> philipballew: It can be specified on both, however by default I believe the client will assume there is to be no timeout unless you specify one
<dangertux> philipballew: The server can also time the connection out, which we've established you don't have control over.
<philipballew> alright. if it times out ill have to call the admins
<philipballew> they dont like me after saying i dont like going to a school that uses windows server 2003
<dangertux> That script should get you where you want to be also...
<philipballew> yea. i just found it
<philipballew> dangertux, what would I want to add to this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/881007/
<dangertux> philipballew: I mean technically nothing, it's fairly rudimentary and they could quite easily escape that still. But it should be enough deterrent to keep anyone from trying too hard. Unless of course you want to add some additional functionality. Which should be in the program that this telnet session is offering anyway right?
<dangertux> philipballew: You might get rid of the sleep 1
<dangertux> philipballew: Would make it slightly harder to escape from the session.
<philipballew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/881012/
<philipballew> would I need to set a variable for while though?
<dangertux> Not in this case, if you don't specify a variable or condition it assumes it is true
<dangertux> that's what makes that loop infinite
<philipballew> and would the done make the script stop?
<dangertux> philipballew: When the condition becomes false
<dangertux> philipballew: Which it never does, because it's an infinite loop
<dangertux> philipballew: the done is spurious it does nothing in this case.
<philipballew> so my script is good as is to test I think dangertux
<dangertux> philipballew: Yeah give it a shot and see if it works.
<philipballew> alright. hold your horses
<dangertux> philipballew: if anything the telnet commadn will give you issues I'm afk for a minute brb though
<philipballew> okay
<dangertux> back
<philipballew> dangertux, I get the error could not resolve o/my.domain.name: servername not supported for ai_socktype
<philipballew> ill get rid of the o
<dangertux> philipballew: Yea hti might be that... but...
<dangertux> yeah it*
<dangertux> philipballew : yep that o is a windows thing lol
<philipballew> i see that now :)
<philipballew> its all good
<dangertux> so it works then?
<philipballew> dangertux, I get an error saying:
<philipballew> Connected to servername.school.edu.
<philipballew> Escape character is '^]'.
<philipballew> Connection closed by foreign host.
<philipballew> does that ring anything
<dangertux> philipballew: That's not an error that means it connected, but for some reason disconnected afterwards.
<philipballew> dangertux, what would make that happen? server side?
<philipballew> because just pasting echo -e "password" | telnet servername.domain.edu into my terminal on my laptop produces the same error
<dangertux> philipballew: Does connecting with telnet hostname then logging in properly work correctly?
<philipballew> yes dangertux
<dangertux>  philipballew: Try telnet -a hostname
<dangertux> in the same convention
<philipballew> no, same error. :)
<dangertux> philipballew: is the username on the local system the same as the remote is expecting?
<philipballew> thats it!!
<philipballew> the user name is not in the scritp
<philipballew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/881048/
<philipballew> the user name is public
<dangertux> well the -a flag pulls the username from the environment
<dangertux> so you'd want to add export USER=public to your script (probably outside of the loop)
<philipballew> the user name on the desktop is different then the one in the server. let me try to add this
<philipballew> i can just change the users name to public as well
<philipballew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/881116/
<dangertux> philipballew: I'm pretty sure that the variable needs to be exported.
<dangertux> philipballew: that just sets the USER variable in that script, telnet is pulling it from your environment.
<philipballew> the user name is public i need to connect with. so is my script good then?
<dangertux> philipballew: If you change your script to read export USER=public
<dangertux> philipballew: as opposed to just USER=public
<philipballew> lets test it
<geirha> You'll have better luck using something like expect to automate a telnet session
<philipballew> dangertux, and change it to be a then e?
<dangertux> Yeah that's what I was thinking
<geirha> #tcl might be able to help out with that
<dangertux> hold on a sec philipballew
 * philipballew holds!
<dangertux> philipballew: try sometihng like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/881133/
<philipballew> ill try it right now
<philipballew> dangertux, should i install expect
<dangertux> dangertux: If you want that to work lol
<dangertux> But the question is would you be able to install it on the computers at your work?
<dangertux> if not then this is a moot point
<philipballew> they dont care if i install it on the client desktop no. i cant touch the server though
<dangertux> You don't need it on the server just the client.
<philipballew> sudo apt-get install expect
<philipballew> they dont care what i do, they just hired me bacause i know "linux" and they dont
<philipballew> but telnet, never used it till today
<philipballew> dangertux, the script runs then spits out a few errors. Where can I see these errors
<philipballew> logs of what?
<dangertux> messages?
<dangertux> or syslog maybe
<philipballew> is it a problem if i have the # still in the script?
<dangertux> yeah...take out the comments
<dangertux> I'm not sure that expect knows what to do with those
<dangertux> Try running it seperately you wil lhave to wrap it to execute it, you can't call it from directly inside your loop either
<dangertux> so make that a seperate file then execute it from within your script
<philipballew> when i type the scriot in my terminal is says No command 'spawn' found, did you mean:
<philipballew>  Command 'spawg' from package 'spawg' (universe)
<philipballew> spawn: command not found
<dangertux> it's an expect script not a bash script
<dangertux> it needs to be executed in the context of expect
<philipballew> thats right...
<philipballew> http://smacak.wordpress.com/2010/08/15/automatic-login-expect-scripts-telnet-and-ssh/
<philipballew> i might try this one dangertux
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-13
<philipballew> dangertux, does this script look good http://paste.ubuntu.com/881214/
<lalatenduM> how to keep track of Ubuntu events like "Fix-It Friday"
<lalatenduM> ?
<pleia2> lalatenduM: you can read the weekly development updates on fridge.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> they will list upcoming dev events
<lalatenduM> ok...all the timing are in UTC right?
<pleia2> lalatenduM: yep
<lalatenduM> pleia2, Thanks
<justalek> i need help with dual boot. I have ubuntu 11.10 and windows. Problem is, when I'am at boot splash screen and when I choose windows7loader from drop menu it cannot boot
<lukjad> Anyone here use kdenlive?
<lukjad> I'm trying to find information on getting video clips to play backwards
<ukchris> afternoon all :)
<ukchris> does anyone know if you can use WINE to run putty and remote desktop into a Windows network?
<sluckxz> wow wine to run putty
<M0hi> jalcine, ^^
<jalcine> Yeah, I know, I didn't think that was needed or (heh) possible.
<Unit193> ubot2`: info putty
<ubot2`> Unit193: putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60+2010-02-20-1 (maverick), package size 302 kB, installed size 748 kB
<jalcine> Unit193: I have to remember that command! lol
<fanatic> hi
<fanatic> I am new to ubuntu
<fanatic> i have installed it in windows using virtual box
<fanatic> but I am not getting any option to select it at boot time
<fanatic> anyone can help ?
<Unit193> There shouldn't be an option if that's the only OS on the VM, but are you rebooting your *computer*?
<fanatic> I am having windows as well
<fanatic> yes i did
<fanatic> oh so i have to use within windows
<fanatic> by intializing VM
<fanatic> ?
<Unit193> You open VirtualBox, and boot that VM.
<fanatic> but that way it slows down the system
<fanatic> thats why am looking a way to select it at boot time
<fanatic> if possible
<Unit193> Not with VirtualBox, you'll want dualbooting.
<fanatic> yes
<Unit193> !dualboot
<ubot2`> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<fanatic> Thanks
<asterismo> hello to everybody
<asterismo> i'm back baby
<asterismo> it's been a long time
<sluckxz> hello asterismo
<philipballew_> How do I make a executable file non executable?
<jalcine> chmod u-x <file> ?
<philipballew_> jalcine, thats right...
<jalcine> :D
<ukchris> hi all : )
<ukchris> does anyone know if it is possible to access a windows remote desktop via putty on ubuntu?
<holstein> ukchris: http://www.freesshd.com/ maybe
<holstein> OH.. the desktop.. nah.. putty is a TTY, not graphical like that
<philipballew_> Where in my home directory would I place a script to run each time I log in?
<holstein> philipballew_: where ever really... its where you put the script to auto-run it that matters
<philipballew_> holstein, explain. :)
<holstein> in whatever startup, you say run path/to/file
<holstein> thats over simplified though of course
<philipballew_> yeah, but I need it to exicute each tie I login. also this is a headless machine
<philipballew_> *time
<philipballew_> I guess I can type ./path/to/file in my .profile?
<philipballew_> but im not sure holstein
<jalcine> philipballew_: I was thinking that, to add it to your .profile.
<philipballew_> jalcine, just at the bottom maybe
<jalcine> But if you use bash, you should add it to ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bash_login
<philipballew_> well its actually a expect script
<jalcine> hmm.
<philipballew_> hey When I try and run a script my typing 'pach/to/script' in my desktop I connect to a server the script wants but when I run the same command on my server I receive an error saying " : no such file or directory
<dpcrespo> hi
<dpcrespo> anybody here
<dpcrespo> anyone know something about ARM
<holstein> philipballew_: i would test in the terminal ..confirm the path
<holstein> !ask | dpcrespo
<ubot2`> dpcrespo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<philipballew_> holstein, well I can ls and see the file there
<holstein> philipballew_: odd... i would just double *double* check
<philipballew_> its a cli only box
<holstein> that shouldnt matter though
<philipballew_> holstein, I chmod +x the script then
<dpcrespo> i want boot Ubuntu 11.10 on ARM but it doesn't work
<dpcrespo> my terminal show
<philipballew_> type ./telne then press tab and it autocompleates but then when I press enter it says no such file or directory
<philipballew_> holstein,
<dpcrespo> ## Booting kernel from Legacy Image at 80000000 ...    Image Name:   Linux    Image Type:   ARM Linux Kernel Image (uncompressed)    Data Size:    3605156 Bytes = 3.4 MiB    Load Address: 80008000    Entry Point:  80008000    Verifying Checksum ... OK ## Loading init Ramdisk from Legacy Image at 81600000 ...    Image Name:   Ubuntu Initrd    Image Type:   ARM Linux RAMDisk Image (gzip compressed)    Data Size:    6588681 Byte
<dpcrespo> OK  Starting kernel ...  Uncompressing Linux... done, booting the kernel.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-14
<noor2> Hi
<benonsoftware> Hi noor2
<noor2> Hi benonsoftware
<philipballew> hi noor2 !!!
<noor2> How it s going there
<noor2> need to go bye
<ashickur-noor> Hi
<ashickur-noor> how it is going there everybody?
<WilsonBradley> hello?
<jalcine> !ask
<ubot2`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<WilsonBradley> OK, im using Pidgin, seems to crash when I try to enable google account. Also IRC Channel window  Like this one, I can't read what I type. the bottom bar is to thin to read.
<WilsonBradley> Pidgin 2.10.1 (libpurple 2.10.1)
<WilsonBradley> When I do a direct chat, the bottom place to type is visable
<jalcine> Pidgin was the first client I've used on Windows and Linux.
<jalcine> There's a preference of chat window size in the Preferences window.
<Unit193> You should be able to drag the bar that seperates the input text with incoming text.
<M0hi> Didi you install it from the software centre?
<WilsonBradley> support@pidgin.im
<WilsonBradley> http://pidgin.im/d/u
<WilsonBradley> OK, im using Pidgin, seems to crash when I try to enable google account. Also IRC Channel window  Like this one, I can't read what I type. the bottom bar is to thin to read.
<WilsonBradley> =-O
<WilsonBradley> t
<ingen> hello
<bkpatra> guys.. I have oneiric .
<bkpatra> terminal looks ugly..
<bkpatra> any way to have it look like chrome/firefox tab
<holstein> what terminal? whats ugly? what attributes of the "tab" would you like to emulate?
<ashickur-noor> Terminal ugly??
<ashickur-noor> :ঔ
<ashickur-noor> :O
<bkpatra> when you open new tab.. in terminal
<bkpatra> new tab opens from middle of screen
<holstein> i would just try different terminal emulators til you get one that is more like what you want by default
<bkpatra> k
<geirha> middle of screen?
<hobgoblin> is there not a setting for where apps open - used to be I am sure and I know I can do it in xfce
<chorgox> hi, im using a Virtual machine and Im tryng to access the "virtual cdrom " but i cant using the command line
<chorgox> anyone can help ?
<chorgox> i understand that i need to create a folder and after that use a command like mount bla bla bla
<holstein> chorgox: i have not done that, but you should be able to find the "disk" and mount it
<holstein> !mount
<ubot2`> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<holstein> i would refer to that... you mkae a directory.. /home/you/mycd or whatever.. then you can sudo mount /path/to/cd /home/you/mycd
<holstein> though its likely easier than that if you just take a bit to get familiar with the workflow
<chorgox> thanks guys , i check that
<holstein> chorgox: in vbox, i go in the GUI and mount the virtual CD, and it shows on the desktop
<holstein> or, it does in 10.04 i should say
<chorgox> the only think is difficult for me to "see wich one is the path to the cdrom
<holstein> chorgox: i would literally just have the guest "use" it, then you should just see it in the file manger, not needing to konw the path, or mount via CLI
<holstein> i have not used VMware though, and you have not said what the host or the guest is, nor what virualization you are using
<chorgox> is done many thanks
<chorgox> that link was really good
<holstein> chorgox: enjoy!
<bkpatra> how do I mount external hard drive
<ashickur-noor> Just plug it
<ashickur-noor> And enjoy
<bkpatra> it doesn't detect
<pleia2> Arizona: you can find it in the task manager or on the command line by looking for the program name
<pleia2> so if you want to find the pid for firefox, you'll do something like: ps aux | grep firefox
<pleia2> on my system I see: 1000      3997 16.6  0.8 626100 69268 ?        Sl   09:56   0:00 /usr/lib/firefox-10.0.2/firefox
<pleia2> 3997 is the pid
<M0hi> Arizona, also, have a look at http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/pidof.8.html
<Arizona> Thank you a lot pleia2
<Arizona> :D
<Arizona> and mohi
<pleia2> with pidof you need to know the exact name of the program (which is easy with firefox, but isn't always :))
<M0hi> true
<WilsonBradley> Howdy
<klimnan> Hey, does anyone here know how i can create sftp server on my ubuntu desktop version. I want to be able to upload data/download data from anywhere using a ftp client
<WilsonBradley> Can anyone tell me how to enable the Hibernate option in Ubuntu? I resized swap file bigger than ram. But not seeing the option
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-15
<haz3lnut> <klimnan> You find your answer yet?
<mr_gees100_peas> greetings all. I'm having a sound related problem. I can't hear sound on my computer. Using the sound setting under the volume control I can see the sound card install. I can also test the speakers and they work fine. However, if I try playing a youtube video or playing an mp3 file in vlc player I don't hear anything. I do occasionally here the ubuntu sound when I log in. I tried the alsamixer but nothing was affected. When i
<JoseeAntonioR> mr_gees100_peas: We only read until When i
<mr_gees100_peas> what?
<JoseeAntonioR> mr_gees100_peas: here the ubuntu sound when I log in. I tried the alsamixer but nothing was affected. When i
<JoseeAntonioR> We got until that I
<mr_gees100_peas> the rest was -->When i logged into this IRC I did hear some druming sound. What do I do. I've been at this for 3 days now.
<mr_gees100_peas> I also disabled the integrated soundcard in the bios
<mr_gees100_peas> anybody?
<bodhi_zazen> no idea
<bodhi_zazen> make sure the volume is truned up in your mixer and applications
<mr_gees100_peas> I searched for this utility (gstreamer-properties) using alt-F2 and ran the test. The sound works there
<mr_gees100_peas> Hi, When I run the following command on the terminal i get an error (aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav    ERROR--> aplay: pcm_write:1682: write error: Input/output error
<philipballew> mr_gees100_peas, whats your provlem?
<iczesmv> hello
<benonsoftware> Hi iczesmv
<iczesmv> should i partion my hardrive using the wnidows partion editor or from the disc
<forestpiskie> I'd use the windows editor - there have been reports on the forum of people having issues - don't though format it - just create some empty space
<iczesmv> thank you
<forestpiskie> unless you already have 4 primaries
<mehrnaz> Hi all
<mehrnaz> I have a problem connecting to a usb modem
<mehrnaz> Can anyone help me out?
<s2junn> 안녕하세요
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> i need help with something
<asterismo> remember the LOAD_CYCLE_COUNT thing in the harddrives?
<asterismo> anyway
<asterismo> does somebody knows how to disable hard drive power management in a laptop?
<asterismo> even when it is running on battery?
<asterismo> because all tutorials i can find, are for intrepid and hardy versions
<asterismo> and settings are not there anymore...
<asterismo> the power scripts and stuff
<holstein> asterismo: likely been moved
<holstein> probably something you can just add back.. whats the issue though?
<holstein> battery life?
<asterismo> no
<holstein> running an earlier kernel will likely be more benifical to battery life
<holstein> hard drive life span is not something i would worry about
<asterismo> the hard drives parks every 6 seconds when running on battery power
<asterismo> holstein > given the fact that hard drives just can handle like 600,000 head parks... unce every 6 seconds... you do the math
<asterismo> i do not care about battery
<asterismo> the hard drive is the problem
<holstein> asterismo: doesnt matter what math i do... i dont worry about it
<asterismo> i can put a line in the init.d startup to turn hdparm to 255
<holstein> but, you can likely put those files in place and get what you need
<asterismo> but every time my wifes unplugg the netbook for using with battery
<asterismo> the hdparm changes to other value other than 255
<asterismo> and it starts clicking again
<asterismo> every 6 seconds
<holstein> clicking usually means failure
<asterismo> holstein > you should unless you have a nice computer that is not affected by this bug
<asterismo> the netbook has less than a year
<asterismo> and the hard drive did once
<asterismo> the warranty replaced for a new one
<holstein> asterismo: i have several with years on them
<holstein> no issues yet
<asterismo> clicking can mean parking heads for power saving
<holstein> im not saying you shouldnt worry, or that you cant change those settings... im just saying, i dont worry
<asterismo> you only hear the click in very silence moment
<holstein> when i hear clicking, that has meant failure
<holstein> its a certain type of clicking
<holstein> anyways.. testing the hard drive wont hurt
<holstein> and changing those values and testing wont hurt either
<asterismo> i need to edit this in oneiric
<asterismo> i need to find the script that tells the PC to change it's hdparm setting
<holstein> bbl..
<escott_> asterismo, just add your desired hdparm to rc.local
<asterismo> i already tried that
<asterismo> but when i unplugg the setting is overrided
<asterismo> now i tried installing laptop-mode-tools
<asterismo> and edited that script
<MartinLeb> Hello
<MartinLeb> anyone around?
<nothingspecial> wasup MartinLeb
<MartinLeb> ahh hey man, so im trying to install ubuntu and failing at the first hurdle hehe
<nothingspecial> what's the problem?
<MartinLeb> im trying to install 11.10 alongside windows XP on my netbook (eeePC 1000HE)
<nothingspecial> yep, and what's the problem you are having?
<MartinLeb> ive booted it onto a USB key like the website said, and when i boot ubuntu onto that, i go to install it and rather having the option than saying "install alongside windows" like it does on the website, the installation menu says "install inside windows xp"
<WilsonBradley> I wouldnt recommend installing inside Windows
<nothingspecial> no other options?
<WilsonBradley> I did that and couldn't hibernate
<MartinLeb> when you choose that, it restarts into XP, and runs the installation dialogue, and then when you click the option for the full instalation alonside windows, it just boots up your USB key
<MartinLeb> so you end up running full circle haha
<MartinLeb> the other options are to delete windows and install ubuntu instead, which i dont wanna do, or use install inside windows
<MartinLeb> and not be able to hibernate like wilsonbradley says
<nothingspecial> Does it give you the something else option
<nothingspecial> You should defrag XP then shrink the xp partition, then install Ubuntu in the free space, having backed up all your data first
<MartinLeb> ohh right
<MartinLeb> yeh i do have the something else option
<MartinLeb> so partition my c drive and install it into that?
<nothingspecial> yep
<nothingspecial> but dfrag first and definitly backup ..... just incase
<MartinLeb> only thing is, i didnt set up windows on this machine, it came out of the box, and there is a strange D drive partition which i have no idea what it does, think that will matter?
<nothingspecial> That is probably a recovery partition
<MartinLeb> yeh..i was wondering that, when i open it it just has a folder called "test report" but the thing is about 60 gigs
<WilsonBradley> Yes, I like backin time.. Will that restore back before a system update?
 * nothingspecial has no idea
<nothingspecial> is that a windows program
<nothingspecial> ?
<MartinLeb> haha no its a folder, with a pdf file inside that has some stuff that looks like coding
<nothingspecial> LOL
<MartinLeb> oh and a couple of hidden folders too it seems
<lukjad> Hey, anyone here have some knowledge of kdenlive/video encoding in Ubuntu? I'm having some issues encoding, the red colour is not rendering
<lukjad> Kdenlive Version 0.8.3 Using KDE Development Platform 4.7.4 (4.7.4)
<nothingspecial> Well like I said, resi
<nothingspecial> oops
<WilsonBradley> Yes, I like backin time.. Will that restore back before a system update?
<nothingspecial> MartinLeb, like I said, shrink your c drive and make a new partition for ubuntu, then install it on that with the something else option
<MartinLeb> ok cool
<MartinLeb> im running a defrag now
<MartinLeb> and the d drive thing wont be an issue?
<nothingspecial> hang on, long reply coming up
<MartinLeb> haha ok
<nothingspecial> You want to make 2 partitions, One twice the size of your Ram and one of at least 12-15 gigs for Ubuntu. When you get to the something else bit, chhose the partition that you made for ubuntu.  Give it a mountpoint of / use it as an ext4 journaling file system. Use the small one as a swap area
<nothingspecial> it will make sense when you get to that bit
<nothingspecial> Just make sure you don't select any options for your c and d drive
<nothingspecial> and it will be fine
<MartinLeb> ok i think i follow
<nothingspecial> got to go MartinLeb, hope you get it sorted
<MartinLeb> ok i will give it a go, thanks a lot for your time
<lukjad> Can anyone help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11767744#post11767744
<holstein> lukjad: whats the issue? i would try going one way or the other with kden (version wise).. i would try using something else to isolate if it is a kden issue, or a system wide backend issue
<lukjad> holstein I can play videos just fine.
<lukjad> And the preview I see shows the video perfectly
<holstein> i would still try using another application to encode or export or whatever you are doing to help get an idea where the issue is
<lukjad> holstein Hmmm...I don't have any. Let me see what other programs are out there.
<holstein> openshot... avidmeux... kino
<WilsonBradley> I love OpenShot
<holstein> assuming you are having an export to a certain file type issue... try exporting to another filetype
<WilsonBradley> installed and used it yesterday
<WilsonBradley> Worked easier than Photoshop CS
<holstein> WilsonBradley: seems like its the one being actively developed right now too
<holstein> kden is the one i was using though
<WilsonBradley> luv it
<lukjad> holstein I tried two different formats
<holstein> lukjad: 2?... lets talk after you try 10 ;)
<WilsonBradley> even on my Netbook it runs faster than others
<holstein> but you can skip to trying openshot... that'll tell you something lukjad
<lukjad> holstein I don't have access to all 10, they aren't supported formats
<holstein> different quality settings per though
<holstein> anyways... i think tryint openshot will tell you something in a troubleshooting sense
<lukjad> holstein No colour issues
<holstein> lukjad: you might want to think about elaborating on what the issues actually are... maybe someone will have seen them
<lukjad> holstein Well, the issue is that the colour of the video has all the colours except for the colour red
<lukjad> Preview shows no problems then
<lukjad> though
<holstein> yeah, that sounds like it could be on the backend
<holstein> easy to confirm that though...
<lukjad> Should I just remove the .kdenlive folder?
<holstein> lukjad: i would literally open something up in openshot, and try exporting
<lukjad> holstein That's what I did
<holstein> you can try removing that from your /home though, or make a temorary user acccount and open the project
<holstein> lukjad: and?
<holstein> still no red from openshot?
<lukjad> No, the red works fine
<lukjad> There were no colour issues when using Openshot
<holstein> OK.. thats progress
<holstein> then, yeah.. try renaming the config
<holstein> try going forward or back with the versions
<holstein> stop using ubuntu tweak ;)
<lukjad> holstein Well, that didn't work
<lukjad> The renaming
<holstein> lukjad: ok.. so its not your config then
<lukjad> I'll try renaming all my .kde folder
<holstein> or at least, thats the way i interpret that troubleshooting step
<lukjad> Maybe it's something within kde
<holstein> now you can switch versions
<holstein> lukjad: i would try going to an earlier version
<holstein> the last kdenlive
<lukjad> How exactly do you do so?
<holstein> lukjad: i would do that in synaptic myself... but you can do that where ever you feel comfortable managing packages
<lukjad> Hm, somehow I got .4, a new version
<lukjad> But it's not in the repos...
<holstein> lukjad: you might have a PPA
<holstein> you might have built it.. who knows.. i would try *several* versions... i would go for the last one in the default repos
<holstein> like i said before... lets talk when you've tried like 4 versions ;)
<edlik> I have to restart x manually after changing from unity to gnome3 using these instructions http://pastebin.com/Ec6Pc7an  how do I make it so x starts by itself?
<edlik> im using 11.04
<holstein> edlik: you should be able to have gnome3 and unity running in 11.10
<holstein> in 11.04 too for that matter... you should be able to select between them at login
<edlik> I log in without going through my log in screen, so I wrecked my system for nothing? :'(
<escott_> holstein, iirc the 11.04 gnome3 ppa was not compatible with unity
<holstein> maybe thats the issue
<holstein> still, i say the latest versions of unity are worth upgrading for
<escott_> edlik, i cant remember what version the switch was, but i think it was 11.04. but the 11.04 gnome3 ppa is incompatible with unity and there were some stern warnings about this that you must have blown through. your best bet is probably a fresh install of 11.10
<holstein> i would probably, instead of hacking that version so hard, i would just upgrade to 11.10 or 12.04
<escott_> edlik, alternately you could remove the ppa with ppa-purge at which point you will probably only be able to boot to text and then try a text mode upgrade
<edlik> is 12.04 stable now that it close to the release?
<escott_> edlik, its still beta but you can hop into the !precise channel. you can get a decent idea by listening to traffic for a while
<edlik> that sounds like a plan, thanks
<edlik> should I do the ppa-purge before I upgrade to 11.10 or will the upgrade take care of that?
<holstein> edlik: i would want to purge personally, and escott_ suggests that as well
<escott_> edlik, you would have to do it before. honestly a reinstall is probably a better idea
<holstein> yeah... i find reinstallling takes so much less time actually
<WilsonBradley> Edlik.. I thought 12.04 was / is very stable.. but just now after updating/reboot it hangs at Speech dispatcher
<escott_> edlik, that is a really intrusive ppa. its not like a single application that you can easily test for proper functioning after removal
<WilsonBradley> not sure whats going on.. looking at log file now ;-( Not even sure where to start.. :-(
<holstein> WilsonBradley: are you in #ubuntu+1 ?
<holstein> thats the best place to "keep a finger on the pulse"
<WilsonBradley> yes
<edlik> before I do this do I just type in ppa-purge?  And before I started x manually, I tried to upgrade to 11.10 from the command line but it said my system was upgraded. Now that I have the gui I checked my update manager and it says I can update to 11.10.
<holstein> edlik: yeah, however you are comfortable upgrading to 11.10
<WilsonBradley> _  It's giving me errors and ubuntu wont boot now :-(
<Fyodorovna> WilsonBradley, you have a mbr setup?
<WilsonBradley> master boot record?
<WilsonBradley> Whats mbr?
<escott> WilsonBradley, what are the errors
<WilsonBradley> Its' at startup. What log file do I check?
<JackyAlcine_> !mbr
<ubot2`> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<WilsonBradley> I cant find it in xorg log
<WilsonBradley> think Grub is my problem?
<philipballew_> WilsonBradley, when you say boot up, what do you mean?
<jalcine> Good chance it might.
<WilsonBradley> Booting into Ubuntu
<WilsonBradley> Gui
<WilsonBradley> an anyone help me remove speech_dispatch from Ubuntu? It has speakup & speakup_soft dependancies..
<Unit193> !afk | bladernr_afk
<ubot2`> bladernr_afk: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Kostas110> hello everyone I have problems with samba I tried to install it from synaptic pakage manager (SAMBA4)( I use lubuntu)
<Kostas110> and I had errors with smb.conf file I tried to solve them but no hope.. so I tryed to install samba 3 stable from www.samba.org
<Kostas110> I removed the previous installation using "sudo apt-get remove samba --purge" and compiled the packet following the directions in the site.. now I type samba in the terminal and it sayes thats not installed and I should install samba 4
<bodhi_zazen> Kostas110: samba is a server, not a program
<bodhi_zazen> when you compiled it, did it install an init script in /etc/init.d ?
<Kostas110> so how should I call it to start?
<bodhi_zazen>  sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<Kostas110> ok I will try it now
<bodhi_zazen> If the source code did not include an init script, you have to write one
<bodhi_zazen> In that case, probably better to remove it, re-install from apt-get and debug your config problem
<bodhi_zazen> installing from source is unlikely to solve a config problem
<Kostas110> hmm it seems it didnt istalled it
<bodhi_zazen> did the tar ball have a README ?
<Kostas110> yes
<bodhi_zazen> Does the README discuss a boot script ?
<bodhi_zazen> or configuration ?
<Kostas110> I am just checking it now ( it has lots of read me files ) thats why the delay
<Kostas110> ehh ok thats weard it said how to install samba4 ... and I am reading the how to!!
<Kostas110> in the tar samba3.15....
<bodhi_zazen> Well, samba 4 is probably better then 3 =
<Kostas110> yes but I have this issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba4/+bug/857394
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 857394 in samba4 "Samba 4 failed to update with ProvisioningError: guess_names: 'realm =' was not specified in supplied /etc/samba/smb.conf. Please remove the smb.conf file and let provision generate it (dup-of: 832465)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 832465 in samba4 "upgradeprovision: guess_names: 'realm =' was not specified in supplied /etc/samba/smb.conf. Please remove the smb.conf file and let provision generate it" [High,Triaged]
<bodhi_zazen> Kostas110: there is a solution / work around posted in that bug report
<Kostas110> I have seen that.. but nothing works for me
<Kostas110> :/
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-16
<WilsonBradley> Can someone help me remove Speech_dispatcher ? It broke my audio and gives errors at boot
<ashickur-noor> How I can integrate fridge in my desktop?
<vibhav> Do you mean the Ubuntu Fridge?
<ashickur-noor> I am not sure
<ashickur-noor> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<ashickur-noor> I want to get the update of this site in my Ubuntu Desktop
<Unit193> Well, the calendar section is an ical or xml, and news is rss, so you could either get/usr desktop applications for that, or terminal ones and use conky.
<ashickur-noor> How?
<ashickur-noor> I am not used of it
<ashickur-noor> though I use Ubuntu for 2 years
<vibhav> ashickur-noor: You can install a rss reader and suscribe to their feeds
<ashickur-noor> wait
<vibhav> But you will only see the topic of rthe new post
<vibhav> You will need to click on the topic to read the full story
<Unit193> Depends on the client.
<ashickur-noor> fine for me
<ashickur-noor> What is the best client?
<vibhav> Unit193: Is there any good RSS client?
<Unit193> !best
<ubot2`> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<vibhav> :(
<Unit193> Welcome back.
<ashickur-noor> I just close window
<vibhav> ashickur-noor: As I said there are many RSS clients for Ubuntu
<ashickur-noor> hum
<Unit193> You can ask bestbot "what's the best rss reader?" in #ubuntu-bots, or check the repo and the program's site.
<vibhav> akregator is a popular reader
<vibhav> But I wonder if it will install the rest of the kde stuff too
<ashickur-noor> hum
<ashickur-noor> I already have KDE in my Ubuntu
<vibhav> ashickur-noor: Liferea is a nice and easy reader
<ashickur-noor> let me try
<ashickur-noor> both are installed
<ashickur-noor> ;)
<vibhav> ashickur-noor: Do you know how to configure it?
<ashickur-noor> I am trying
<ashickur-noor> Get back if I faiL
<ashickur-noor> Fridge is already there
<vibhav> On your desktop?
<ashickur-noor> hum
<ashickur-noor> Thanks
<ashickur-noor> But Frigde is showing only last week news
<ashickur-noor> :(
<vibhav> The fridge or the RSS reader?
<ashickur-noor> Sorry, Liferea
<ashickur-noor> of Ubuntu fridge
<vibhav> You might want to update it
<ashickur-noor> hum
<ashickur-noor> How?
<vibhav> There might be a Update Feeds button somewhere
<ashickur-noor> There is a option
<ashickur-noor> But old post are not comming
<ashickur-noor> one more
<ashickur-noor> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/
<ashickur-noor> how to get this in my desktop?
<vibhav> ashickur-noor: We will start from the beginning
<ashickur-noor> OK
<vibhav> ashickur-noor: Open Liferea
<ashickur-noor> Open
<vibhav> ashickur-noor: Click on Subscriptions and then select New Subscription
<ashickur-noor> Then
<vibhav> A box shall come asking you the feed source
<ashickur-noor> Done
<ashickur-noor> Hum
<vibhav> On the box you will need to enter something
<ashickur-noor> Yap
<vibhav> wait
<ashickur-noor> OK
<vibhav> I will give you the URL
<vibhav> In the box enter this : "  http://feeds.feedburner.com/ubuntu-news?format=xml "
<vibhav> (excluding the quotes)
<vibhav> Once Entered , click "OK"
<ashickur-noor> OK
<vibhav> Did you click OK
<ashickur-noor> Yap
<ashickur-noor> Fridge is already there
<vibhav> On the right , a list should apper
<vibhav> Click on "Ubuntu Fridge"
<vibhav> Oh wait
<vibhav> Its already there
<vibhav> :D
<ashickur-noor> I need the calender feed
<ashickur-noor> Is it possible?
<vibhav> maybe
<vibhav> lemme check
<ashickur-noor> OK
<vibhav> ashickur-noor: Yes it is
<ashickur-noor> How?
<vibhav> ashickur-noor: Again , go to New Subscription
<ashickur-noor> link pls
<ashickur-noor> I can do the rest I think so
<ashickur-noor> :(
<ashickur-noor> :)
<vibhav> " http://www.google.com/calendar/feeds/j5q85mmi6ujvjtii5s1n3li5io%40group.calendar.google.com/public/basic "
<vibhav> This should work for you
<ashickur-noor> It is updating
<ashickur-noor> Done
<ashickur-noor> Thanks
<ashickur-noor> I need to go for prayer
<ashickur-noor> Talk you again
<vibhav> No Problem
 * ashickur-noor is going for prayer
<vibhav> Tm_T: Can I PM you?
<Tm_T> ofcourse
<Unit193> Me too, me too! Pick me!
<vibhav> what?
<philipballew> no, Pick me!!!
<vibhav> ...
<vibhav> The bad thing about the ubuntu-beginners is that not many people know about it
<Tm_T> /msg Unit193 I choose you, Picatchu!
<philipballew> its underground
<philipballew> super hipster
<ashickur-noor> vibhav:  R U here?
 * ashickur-noor back
<vibhav> ashickur-noor: yeah
<ashickur-noor> Calender on Liferea is not that good
<ashickur-noor> :(
<ashickur-noor> #ubuntu-loco
<vibhav> Then you can use akregator
<ashickur-noor> let me try
<ashickur-noor> No same
<ashickur-noor> Problem is
<ashickur-noor> It only shows previous
<ashickur-noor> Not the upcoming
<vibhav> Thats a problem with the feed
<ashickur-noor> Then What I do?
<ashickur-noor> Does any calender aps have this feature?
<vibhav> noThe feed url has the problem
<head_victim> ashickur-noor: actually, you can probably put the fridge into a google or other email account with calendar functions.
<ashickur-noor> hum I know that
<ashickur-noor> But I need it on desktop
<head_victim> You can set that up to show in the default Ubuntu calendar
<head_victim> Which is linked in the window bar where the time/date shows
<ashickur-noor> How?
<head_victim> Depends on what verion of Ubuntu you use
<ashickur-noor> 11.10
<head_victim> Basically just import the ical into thunderbird or evolution
<ashickur-noor> ical? I am not familiar with it
<ashickur-noor> :(
<head_victim> I'm not sure if thunderbird or evolution is the current standard for Ubuntu. I only use webmail so I haven't kept up
<head_victim> Either way, all you need to do is import the ical file into one of those programs, whichever is the default and it will pop up notifications and show in your calendar.
<ashickur-noor> ical will not update ?? I am right?
<Snicksie> if its a downloadable file, it wont update ashickur-noor ;)
<Snicksie> if its just an url you need to put in your client (which can update), then, it will update ;)
<ashickur-noor> I am searching for goole
<ashickur-noor> But can not find it
<ashickur-noor> how to get ical file for google?
<ashickur-noor> :(
<Snicksie> for google calendar?
<ashickur-noor> yao
<ashickur-noor> *p
<Snicksie> google can import ical files
<Snicksie> but if you have google calendar, you can also use the urls provided at the ubuntu fridge (as I thing you'll want that one?)
<ashickur-noor> Not sure
<ashickur-noor> I have sync the fridge calendar in  my goole
<ashickur-noor> but not I need the google calendar in my desktop
<Snicksie> settings -> agenda's -> click on the agenda you want on your desktop
<Snicksie> it has an xml, ical, html address
<ashickur-noor> let me check
<Snicksie> in your client you need to find a 'subscribe' link or so... so that it can automatically update
<ashickur-noor> Nothing in agenda like link or
<ashickur-noor> somethig
<ashickur-noor> I will check it some time latter
<ashickur-noor> I have to go
<ashickur-noor> Bye
<head_victim> Snicksie: thanks mate, sorry had to duck out
<just> after update my sound volume icon is missing, and in sound settings i cannot move sound indicator.Any one can help?
<jazzg4> quick question   why is it i never get untidy 3d to work  my video card has  512 ram  i have  core duo 2 3 gb ram  it makes no sense to me
<tenach> Allo
<danby> hello
<danby> hello anybody home
<edlik> I add an ext4 partition to my external hard drive and now it says I dont have permission to write to it. What do I do to fix this?
<philipballew> edlik, good question
<philipballew> lets look
<philipballew> what are you getting the error from? nautilus?
<edlik> Yep, I need to move some files from my fat32 partition into my new ext4 and it wont let me
<geirha> It'll be owned by root after you create it
<geirha> sudo chown $USER: /media/mountpoint
<geirha> will turn ownership over to you ($USER will expand to your username)
<philipballew> geirha, you answered when I was writing that :)
<philipballew> edlik, do you know your mount point?
<geirha> philipballew: sorry :(
<philipballew> no prob :)
<philipballew> edlik, open a terminal
<edlik> terminal open
<philipballew> cd /media
<edlik> ok
<philipballew> next well use the ls comand
<philipballew> so you typee ls, but tack on a ls -a to show all hiden files just for the heck of it
<philipballew> so ls -a
<philipballew> port the output here if you want
<philipballew> *post
<edlik> ok
<edlik> .  ..  external  f9ef4fc9-da3d-401b-9123-8e964d2cf432  My Book
<philipballew> so one of those is your newly formated drive. do you remember what you named it?
<edlik> I dont think I did name it. I used gparted I wonder if it would show up there if i restarted it.
<philipballew> edlik, its probably the f9... but you can always cd into it and look around via ls
<philipballew> otherwise you can do what geirha said above with
<philipballew> sudo chown $USER: /media/mountpoint
<philipballew> monutpoint = the name of your drive
<philipballew> so sudo chown $USER: /media/f9ef4fc9-da3d-401b-9123-8e964d2cf432
<edlik> done
<philipballew> so feel free to try it
<edlik> still nothing, and yes the f9 is the one, it shows up at the top of the file. Do you think I have to reboot?
<philipballew> no.
<philipballew> how are you copying?
<edlik> scratch that. I just needed to be in a different place in the terminal.
<edlik> It works! you guys are awesome
<philipballew> nice!!!
<philipballew> you like ubuntu overall?
<edlik> I love it, Ive used it for a few years now but still feel kind of like a noob.
<philipballew> well if you want to feel better I can help with that. I'd recomend sitting in irc channels more also, are you part of your loco, or do y
<philipballew> ou do any linux user groups
<philipballew> there good places to learn
<edlik> I really like the helpful community, everytime I break something someone always has the answer:-[
<philipballew> are you part of your loco?
<edlik> no, where would I find it? on irc?
<philipballew> where do you live?
<edlik> Minnesota
<philipballew> ill see what I find! hold on 10 secs
<philipballew> there is #ubuntu-us-mn its not very active. I also recomend #ubuntu-beginners-team
<philipballew> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MinnesotaTeam
<edlik> I will hop on to both of them
<geirha> If you want to learn shell scripting though, please avoid the Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide
<geirha> and all other shell guides on tldp.org.  We get so many questions in #bash because of the bugs those guides teach
<edlik> where would be the optimal place to learn shell scripting?
<philipballew> geirha, ^
<geirha> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<geirha> Also, the other resources listed in /topic #bash
<geirha> I have yet to see another shell scripting guide that also teaches "good practice".
<WilsonBradley> Could someone help me with System problem crash?
<WilsonBradley> The crashed program seems to use third-party or local libraries:  /opt/java/32/jre1.6.0_31/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so It is highly recommended to check if the problem persists without those first. Do you want to continue the report process anyway?
<janusz2> Hi all, I am searching how to make a sandbox under ubuntu? Any ideas?
<janusz2> I mean what I want is to disallow a given process from writes/reads
<JoseeAntonioR> janusz2: Have you tried with a VM?
<janusz2> I think it an over shoot
<janusz2> I was thinking more in lines of chroot or Apparmor
<janusz2> but maybe VM is a better way
<JoseeAntonioR> janusz2: Or maybe, if the program doesn't make any changes on the system itself, you can create another username for that
<janusz2> I thought about that too
<janusz2> but then I have to create a new user for each process
<janusz2> I mean, if I have a lot of possibly malicious processess
<JoseeAntonioR> janusz2: Hmm, you're right. I think the best option is creating a VM, so you don't affect your current install in any way.
<janusz2> JoseeAntonioR: Thx for help :) I'll probably go the VM way then
<JoseeAntonioR> janusz2: No prob. By the way, a good VM is Oracle VM Virtualbox :) If you need further assistance, just come back :)
<janusz2> Now when I am thinking about it, even if I run a virtualbox, then a malicious program can kill it (probably), but cannot access my system (which is most important). When the program kills my virtualbox, nothing runs.
<janusz2> There should be a way like tabs in Chrome, where each one runs in its own sandbox, and a fail of one doesn't mean fail of all.
<JoseeAntonioR> janusz2: Hmm, I don't know of any other ways, maybe you can run those programs on a Terminal, and if one is going to kill your VM, you just cancel it.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-17
<jdmcancer> Hello
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: Hello!
<jdmcancer> I need some help uninstalling a program
<jdmcancer> I am new to Linux
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: Sure! No problem! What program do you need to uninstall?
<jdmcancer> A web browser, rekonq
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: Ok. Please, open a Terminal, pressing Ctrl+Alt+T.
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: Then, type in "sudo apt-get remove rekonq", without quotes. Enter your password, and follow the instructions on-screen.
<jdmcancer> Whenever I try to uninstall it I get a message that says that it needs to be repaired but when I try that it always fails
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: Hmm, let me see. One sec.
<jdmcancer> OK
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: Can you please try with "sudo apt-get check -f"?
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: That is supposed to check if there are any broken dependencies, and fix them.
<jdmcancer> Sure just tell me exactly what steps I need to follow because I'm really new and just learning
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: Yep. Just write "sudo apt-get check -f" in the Terminal.
<jdmcancer> OK done that
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: One question, are you using Kubuntu or Ubuntu? :)
<jdmcancer> Ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: Oh, cool :)
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: Now, try with "sudo apt-get remove rekonq".
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: It should remove the package, if everything was fixed first.
<jdmcancer> This is what it told me
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: What was it?
<jdmcancer> f [sudo] password for john:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Correcting dependencies... Done john@Ubuntu-PC:~$ sudo apt-get remove rekonq Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  kde-runtime : Depe
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: Then, try "sudo apt-get -f install".
<jdmcancer> Also since I've installed that it won't install any updates for my system
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: Hmm. Seems weird. Have you tried with the command I just gave you?
<jdmcancer> Yes and this is what I've got so far....Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. The following extra packages will be installed:   oxygen-icon-theme The following NEW packages will be installed:   oxygen-icon-theme 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 62 not upgraded. 6 not fully installed or removed. Need to get 0 B/16.8 MB of archives. After this operation, 32.5 MB of additional disk space will be used. Do you 
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: Write y and press return/enter
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: After it finishes, run "sudo apt-get remove rekonq", to see if it works now.
<jdmcancer> Still not working
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: After running sudo apt-get -f install, and then running sudo apt-get remove rekonq, what happens?
<jalcine> if anything, try "sudo apt-get purge rekonq kde-runtime*"
<jdmcancer> Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  kde-runtime : Depends: oxygen-icon-theme (>= 4:4.6) but it is not going to be installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: Try with "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<jalcine> Yeah, then run "sudo apt-get -f install"; that'd resolve dependencies and install the needed packages
<jalcine> jdmcancer: Did you install "kubuntu-desktop"?
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: And how did it go? Were you able to uninstall the package?
<jdmcancer> I was just trying to install rekonq and when it finished it opens up but doesn't take me to any web pages and then I got the message when I tried to remove it that the package was broken and needs to be repaired  but that always fails
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: That's because rekonq is for Kubuntu :)
<jalcine> Just to be clear, "sudo apt-get -f install" always fails?
<jalcine> And if so, can you pastebin that output, please?
<jalcine> !pastebin
<ubot2`> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jalcine> Well, a KDE desktop :P
<jdmcancer> So far I've tried everything that you've suggested but it still fails
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: Please, can you issue "sudo apt-get -f install" one more time, and put the full output in a pastebin?
<jalcine> Can you paste that output you see to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<jalcine> If anything, you might need to manually remove some packages.
<jdmcancer> OK
<jdmcancer> You should have it now
<jalcine> You have to give us the link  ;)
<jalcine> Forgot to mention that.
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: ^^
<jdmcancer> I just tried it again
<jalcine> Copy and paste the URL after you've submitted your paste to this channel.
<jdmcancer> Is that somewhere in the terminal or where do I find that? Because what I'm sending you is what's in the terminal
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: Once you have pasted the content in the pastebin, it will take you to a page where the content is. Please, give us that link so we can check it.
<jdmcancer> OK I just tried it again
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: What's the link for the pastebin?
<jdmcancer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/887230/
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: Thank you. I'm checking it...
<jdmcancer> Cool, thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: Can you please try with "sudo apt-get autoremove"?
<jalcine> Okay, so that package there is corrupt.
<jalcine> Run "sudo apt-get clean" and then try "sudo apt-get -f install" again
<jdmcancer> OK
<JoseeAntonioR> Better try with jalcine's suggestion.
<jdmcancer> OK it just did something but I'm not sure if it worked so I'm going to let you see what it says
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: Ok!
<jdmcancer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: We need the link with the paste number :)
<jdmcancer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/887242/
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: Great, thanks.
<jdmcancer> Sorry newbie here, lol
<jalcine> jdmcancer: no stress :)
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: No problem :) You have just fixed the dependencies. Now, try with "sudo apt-get remove rekonq"
<jdmcancer> OK
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: And did it work?
<jdmcancer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/887247/
<jdmcancer> That's what it says now but I haven't tried anything
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: That is great. You have just removed rekonq :)
<jalcine> :)
<jalcine> Now for Firefox or Chromium (or Google's Chrome, if that's your fancy).
<JoseeAntonioR> As jalcine said.
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: Can you please try with "sudo apt-get autoremove" to remove any packages that your system doesn't need? It will also free some disk space
<jdmcancer> Yes  that's what I was using but I was having probems with my browser crashing and I decided to try another one but now I'm wondering if it's because I'm on a wireless network instead of a hardwired one
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: Have you updated your browser to the latest version? Maybe it's a bug that has already been fixed.
<jalcine> No, I doubt that that would be the cause.
<jalcine> It could most likely because a dependency issue.
<jalcine> What browser are you using?
<jdmcancer> Yes and the same with all the software on the computer and also this computer is only a few months old but my buddy is a computer tech and he checked the hardware too and found no problems
<jdmcancer> I've tried both firefox and chrome and even opera
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: Can you please run "sudo apt-get install firefox", to update it?
<jdmcancer> Instead of through the update manager or the browser?
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: You can use the one that you prefer :)
<jdmcancer> OK the computer is doing a bunch of updates right now...these were just building up and not being allowed to install before we fixed my problem just now
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: That is great!
<jdmcancer> I just got message from the update manager saying that a package operation failed but I don't know if it's something related to rekonq and that's why it failed since  I just removed that?
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: What error did you get?
<jdmcancer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/887258/
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: Please, run "sudo apt-get clean", and then try again.
<jdmcancer> OK
<jalcine> jdmcancer: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<jalcine> Or trying to upgrade to?
<jdmcancer> Running 11.10 Oneric Ocelot
<jalcine> Ah, okay.
<jdmcancer> It looks like it accepted the updates this time
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: Can you please give us the output, so we can check that everything went well?
<jdmcancer> The only message the update manager is giving me now is there are no more updates and my computer needs to be restarted
<jalcine> Should do so then.
<jalcine> Got Chromium installed and cleaned off reKonq. :)
<jalcine> If anything, pop back in here if you need more assistance or just want to hang.
<jdmcancer> Yes looks like a complete success but I was wondering if you have an opinion on whether connection reliability is better through a ethernet cable or a wireless adapter?
<jalcine> Typically through an Ethernet cable, as it's then only restricted by the speed of the Ethernet device.
<jdmcancer> OK I may have to try that
<jalcine> With wifi, it depends at times on the strength of your signal. Shouldn't be too much of a problem if you and the router's nearby.
<jdmcancer> Thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: I hope everything goes well, if you need help just come back, we'll be glad to help you
<jdmcancer> Well this is my situation...there are at times as many as four or five computers in the house connected at the same time and my computer is in the basement with the router upstairs
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: Then it's because that, the connection speed
<JoseeAntonioR> jdmcancer: Also, you're far from your router, so that gives you less signal strenght
<jdmcancer> OK I was wondering because different people are telling me different things, some say yes as you just did and some say no way
<jalcine> Yeah, it's the distance from the router.
<jalcine> It's a bit of math, but the farther you're away from it, the maximum speed you can reach on it reduces, I think, in a "half-life" like manner.
<jalcine> like (hypothetically) 1 ft = 2 GBps, 4 ft = 1 GBps, 9 ft = 0.5GBps, etc.
<jdmcancer> OK thanks a lot for your help and if I need any future assistance or even opinions on anything I'll be sure to come back
 * jalcine can't remember precisely.
<jalcine> No problem, jdmcancer ;)
<jdmcancer> Goodnite
<Albin_karlsson> hi all =)
<jalcine> Hello Albin_karlsson
<benonsoftware> Hi, I'm trying to copy a hidden folder (.irssi) and I try to run cp ~/.irssi ~/irssi_backup I get cp: omitting directory `/home/benny/.irssi'
<Unit193> -r
<Unit193> -R, -r, --recursive          copy directories recursively
<benonsoftware> Unit193: Thank you very much
<Unit193> Sure.
<williammanda> hello all
<williammanda> I'm just starting in setting up gufw
<williammanda> and several questions have come up
<williammanda> use this one as an example...
<williammanda> mythfront 3810 william   62u  IPv4 270337      0t0  TCP 192.168.x.x:46359->192.168.x.x:3306 (ESTABLISHED)
<williammanda> is 46359 a random port?
<williammanda> or should I setup gufw to allow it to go out?
<geirha> when making outgoing connections, a random available port > 1024 is chosen on the local side.
<williammanda> k
<geirha> In general, when you set up a firewall, you allow outgoing connections, but block incoming connects, except for incoming connections to the ports you want to allow connections to.
<williammanda> the reason I ask this....shouldn't I be concerned with out going connections? If someone gets in and sends out information...how would I stop that?
<geirha> don't allow them in ^^
<williammanda> thats the goal :)
<williammanda> since i'm just learning....here is my thought process on getting gufw setup....
<williammanda> I'm opening all programs that I might use and then running....
<williammanda> sudo lsof -i -n -P
<williammanda> to get a list of ports that can be used
<williammanda> then go into gufw and make rules for the listed ports
<williammanda> but what if I forget and need another program later.....
<williammanda> will I still be able to run ...
<williammanda> sudo lsof -i -n -P
<williammanda>  and see the ports the programs needs?
<s-fox> Hello =)
<JoseeAntonioR> s-fox: Hello!
<s-fox> Hello JoseeAntonioR , how are you?
<JoseeAntonioR> s-fox: Everything's fine over here, and you?
<s-fox> Not too bad than you  :)
<s-fox> *thank
<najim> hi, can anyone tell me how to install vmware tools in ubuntu?
<holstein> najim: have you referenced https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Tools ?
<pozeidon> hi
<JoseeAntonioR> pozeidon: Hello!
<Indira> I need help installing Ubuntu 11.10 on my HP computer, I keep getting the black-screen during the first-time boot instillation
<Indira> 	ATI RADEON Xpress 200 Series, not the newest, but its what i got
<Indira> in terms of video chips
<Indira> I have been up till 3 trying to figure this out ppl, don't leave me hangin
<Fyodorovna> Indira, you know the nomodeset option to get in right?
<Indira> yep, I put it before quiet splash, after, replaced it, still same result
<Indira> Fyodorovna: yep, I put it before quiet splash, after, replaced it, still same result
<Fyodorovna> Indira,  is that the exact card info from lspci in the teminal?
<Fyodorovna> *terminal
<Indira> Fyodorovna: I'm not sure, i ran 'dxdiag' to determine it
<Indira> Fyodorovna: Is that good enough, or do I need to use the method you are referring to?
<Fyodorovna> Indira, So graphic cards are not a area of expertise for me but I suspect this ppa might help, it has radeon drivers.  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Fyodorovna> Indira, are you familiar with getting to the terminal outside of the desktop in general?
<Indira> Fyodorovna, no, only from the desktop, but please patiently explain it to me if it is necessary, as I am a quick, desperate learner
<Fyodorovna> Indira, If you can't get to the desktop then the terminal is really your only choice, or a live cd......which can be trickier. You night consider starting a thread at the Ubuntu Forums for help, alot more user on daily.
<Indira> Fyodorovna, *sigh* ok then, how do I get to the terminal?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Have you got a graphic interface?
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, um idk honestly
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Try with Ctrl+Alt+T
<JoseeAntonioR> If it doesn't work, try with Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, @ which moment?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Once you have started your system
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, let me rephrase that; what should I see on the screen before I push those keys?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Your desktop, but as it doesn't load just press Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, gimmie a sec
<JoseeAntonioR> Ok
<Bodsda> So I just started the Win8 install in vbox - any had a chance to play with it yet?
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, I did it, but now I see a purple screen filled with commands
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: That purple screen filled with commands is the Terminal :)
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, YEES! :D Ok, now what?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Give me a sec to read what your problem was :)
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, ok
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: So, have you already installed Ubuntu?
<Indira> yep, its instillation contents are on the memory, but I have yet to successfully boot it for the first-time EVER
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: So, it's the first time you see your desktop, right?
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, yep, problem is i never got to actually SEE it per se, just the blackness of the screen
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: What do you mean? Can I have a screenshot (if that's possible)?
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, of the black screen?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: It's a completely black screen?
 * jalcine giggles.
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, yep, as if your computer was off, but the display was on. I just push Ctrl+Alt+F1 and the Terminal comes back
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: That is a TTY, not exactly a terminal, as the terminal would appear somewhere in the graphical interface
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: You can issue commands there, as you were doing in the Terminal
<jalcine> Indira: what shape is your cursor in that screen? if visible.
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, Aiee, now I'm confused, ur basically saying that I never found the terminal
<Indira> jalcine, it is not visible
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: That's like a full-screen terminal, don't worry
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, will they both work the same for what you are trying to get me to do?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Yep :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Have you already logged in that terminal?
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, if i had it was not intentional, I just started the boot-installer, waited for the blackness to appear, then pressed Ctrl+Alt+F1
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Yep, but to be able to issue the command you must have installed Ubuntu in your PC before
<JoseeAntonioR> You have, right?
<asterismo> hi
<Bodsda> asterismo: hi
<asterismo> is anyone running precise beta 1?
<asterismo> hi Bodsda
<Bodsda> asterismo: yep, as we speak
<asterismo> i had an issue
<asterismo> with ATI Catalyst driver
<JoseeAntonioR> !ask | asterismo
<ubot2`> asterismo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bodsda> asterismo: best place is #ubuntu+1 but what was the problem?
<asterismo> I'm running Ubuntu Precise amd 64 beta 1
<asterismo> and yesterday i updates a bunch of stuff
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, I think so. I did the installer, on windows, it said to reboot to get it to work, and then I got stuck in this mess, so I'm pretty positive, but just to be safe I also installed on USB
<asterismo> and my ATI Catalyst binary driver lost 3D support
<Bodsda> asterismo: have you uninstalled and reinstalled the driver?
<asterismo> as said by Virtualbox when trying to start some of my Windows XP virtual machines
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: You ran the installer via windows?
<asterismo> i tried that reinstalling but with the stock kernel 3.2 the PC wont boot up
<asterismo> that was very odd
<Bodsda> JoseeAntonioR: wubi probably
<asterismo> and then i installed the upstream kernel 3.3
<asterismo> and ATI driver as well
<asterismo> but i lost 3D support
<asterismo> Virtualbox says that
<Bodsda> asterismo: you installed a non-stock kernel against a beta release. Brave :)
<asterismo> that I only can enable 3D accel for my VM once my host have 3D support
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, yep, it = only operating system I could work w/. Bodsda's right it was wubi
<asterismo> yeah sure
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Wubi has been told to cause many problems.
<asterismo> now i uninstalled every driver and then went to hadrware drivers
<asterismo> and choose FGLRX (post-release updates)
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: I suggest you remove Wubi, just like you'd do with a normal windows program, and do a fresh install.
<asterismo> what is the difference with normal FGLRX driver?
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, any particular version I should use?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: I recommend 11.10, as it's the newest version. Once you have removed Wubi, insert the Ubuntu CD, and reboot.
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Once you have rebooted, choose to Install Ubuntu alongside Windows, that won't delete anything you have at the moment.
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, I don't have CD, will USB work?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: The LiveUSB also works fine :D
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Have you already followed the steps to create a LiveUSB, right?
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, Yes, I have, should I uninstally wubi off USB & PC as u said & reinstall
<Indira> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: No, don't reinstall Wubi.
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Once you get Wubi removed from your PC, and from your USB, follow these instructions:
<jalcine> Wubi's a sub-installation of Ubuntu under Windows.
<JoseeAntonioR> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Where it says 2, select USB stick, Windows, and click Show me how
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, I'm booting from USB and it looks like( http://cloud.addictivetips.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Ubuntu-Live-Disk-Menu.jpgthis ) Now what?
<JoseeAntonioR> Wait a second
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, ok
<JoseeAntonioR> Select Run Ubuntu from this USB
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, Hey, I Did it and something different is happening, I see purple screen, white words "ubuntu(R)' in center, and 5 white/orange loading circles under it; what should I be looking 4?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: It's Ubuntu loading :D
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, Great! :D Ok now I see black screen, white words, in terminal-like fashion; I think this is the legit terminal!
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, now What?
<JoseeAntonioR> What do you mean? Don't you see a desktop like this one? https://encrypted-tbn1.google.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ4eRlFJrHwmnCmhf8NtCrEvrwRaWBOYcwFAbIvhLrZtQwAbBhm
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, uhh..I would have loved to see that but I did not, I am rebooting the computer again in the hopes that maybe I did something wrong and it would fix itself. Ok umbutu loading....
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Please, tell me once your desktop is loaded, or if you get a TTY
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, The same thing showed up, but as a clue as to why that happened I saw on the last lint "(initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file sysetm"; meaning?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: The iso file you downloaded was corrupt.
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, I'm guessing that means I go on windows, reinstall a better iso for the USB, put file in USB, and try again?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Try downloading again, and do a MD5 check once you re-download it.
<JoseeAntonioR> Be sure to follow the Ubuntu webpage instructions on how to create a USB stick
<M0hi> wb Bodsda :]
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, How do I do a MD5 check?
<M0hi> Indira, do you have a Live CD/ USB with you now?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Indira> M0hi, yep
<M0hi> Indira, from where did you download your Ubuntu iso file from?
<M0hi> Just making sure that it is from ubuntu site. Also, tell me about your laptop model
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Always make sure you download the iso from www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<ejanaky> Hi, using version 10, have an acer travelmate 4020 and cannot configurate wi-fi....anyone have any idea? thanx
<JoseeAntonioR> ejanaky: Have you checked if there are any additional drivers to be installed?
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, ok, its loading, gimmie a sec as this may take a while
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Have you read everything?
<M0hi> ejanaky, try running "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" in terminal and tell whether you are getting some errors
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Only download the iso from www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download, create the LiveUSB as the Ubuntu Webpage says, and do the MD5 check as in the webpage
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Those pages are part from the official documentation.
<M0hi> JoseeAntonioR, Patience my friend :] Lets give some time to Indira to read
<M0hi> ejanaky, waiting for your response :)
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, "and do the MD5 check as in the webpage", where dos it say that?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Remember to do the MD5 check before creating the LiveUSB
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, on the iso?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Yes
<ejanaky> ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<ejanaky> eszti@eszti-laptop:~$
<M0hi> Grrr! Give me a min
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, ok, the download is a little slow, so I'm trying it on both computers, please bear w/ me
<Indira> M0hi, My PC = HP Pavilion a1210n
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: I will stay here, don't worry :)
<M0hi> ejanaky, can you pastebin the output of sudo lshw -class network and rfkill list all ???
<M0hi> !pastebin | ejanaky
<ubot2`> ejanaky: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<M0hi> awww
<san_> Hi!
<san_> I have installed ubuntu via virtual box on my host windows xp
<JoseeAntonioR> san_ Hello!
<san_> i wanted to know how can I share my host folders on ubuntu?
<san_> and the other thing is the program installed on host window can be used on ubuntu or I have to installed it on ubuntu like text editors?
<san_> anyone here please
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, FINALLY!, I Checked it, it's sums were the same, I used it to make Live USB. Now do I just put the iso in the usb and then do the boot again?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Do not put the .iso file in the USB, follow the steps in the webpage to create a LiveUDB
<JoseeAntonioR> USB *
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, Done, now I just boot again?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Yes.
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: How did it go?
<Albin_karlsson> hi all, I have a problem, I get no sound from my speakers and dont know what to do =)
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, it just left the loading screen and now.......blackness aw man!
<M0hi> Indira, are you trying to access the Live USB and it is showing blank screen?
<Indira> M0hi, sort of, just right after the ubuntu loading the 5 dots
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, does the iso have to be on the computer memory, because I went off of another computer
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Nope, the iso installs in the USB
<Indira> Any ideas then?
<Indira> Oh wait..
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: What happened?
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, The "(initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file sysetm" thing came up again!
<bodhizazen> cprofitt, poke =)
<bodhizazen> Want a fun project for the Tigers ?
<bodhizazen> cprofitt, www.scoutingvermont.org/pubs/c/58_gmckiterecruitingproject.pdf
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: One second please
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, ok
<bodhizazen> Indra can't boot ?
<bodhizazen> sounds like a bad burn or bad download, did you check the md5sum ?
<Indira> bodhizazen, yep, the sums matched/were equal
<bodhizazen> How did you make the usb then ?
<bodhizazen> and what version of Ubuntu
<Indira> bodhizazen, I used the thing on the download site "Universal USB installer; version = 11.10
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Try making the LiveUSB again, and if it fails try with http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, 2 Questions, can i do it on a different computer, than boot on the first computer, & I don't need a new iso do i?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Nope
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: And you can boot in a different PC
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, ok here i go again...
<JoseeAntonioR> Ok
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, beofre I re-extract it, do i need to delete the old data that was on the usb?
<JoseeAntonioR> yes
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: ^^
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, ok, NOW im doing that
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Great :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: I hope it works this time :)
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, ditto
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, had a different loading screen this time, now after the purple "ubuntu 11.10" loading w/ 4 dots thing disappears, i see black again. Is this bad or should I wait?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: What did you used this time?
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, same as the image i showed you before, i chose "Run Ubuntu from this USB"
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: I meant, to create the LiveUSB
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, "Universal USB installer"
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: I recommend you try with unetbootin this time.
<JoseeAntonioR> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, ok
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, should i us an iso that downloads straight off of the internet (there is an option to do that in unebootin) or should i use the one i already downloaded?
<bodhizazen> Indira, black screen ?
<bodhizazen> What video card is it ?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: One you have already downloaded
<Indira> bodhizazen, ATI RADEON Xpress 200 Series
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Did you boot with the new USB created with unetbootin?
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, it is having some trouble making the usb, it goes and than it looks (i don't if i it did actually) stopped trying to extract the 11th file out of 100 and something files
<JoseeAntonioR> :S
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, ill see if i can make this work, just gimmie a sec
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Ok :)
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, .......any other ideas?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Did you manage to fix what you were working on?
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, nope, it's still stuck on the 11th file "casper\filesystem.squashfs"
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Give me one second to look up what may be happening
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, OH WAIT!! its going
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Really? Yay!
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, YEESSSS, one, now 2 reboot :D
<JoseeAntonioR> Ok, once it reboots with the LiveUSB, ping me.
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, ok
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Are you reading me?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: May have a solution
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: When it's about to boot, enter the BIOS. Do you know how to do that?
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, maybe, but please refresh me
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: When you just turn on the PC, it will show like a loading screen. You should then press a Fx button, that takes you to the BIOS
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Once you're on the BIOS, change the SATA controller type, from IDE to AHCI, and save the changes.
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, When i boot usb, it looks like this (http://www.webscopia.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/UnetBootIn_Default-Option.png) when will I be in BIOS in relation to the photo, before as computer starts, by pressing tab, or after?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Before that menu shows up.
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Did you manage to access the BIOS menu?
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, is this (http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportDocument/bph07146/c01403333.jpg) it?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: YES!
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: There, you should change the SATA controllet type from IDE to AHCI
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, I can't find that option, I found the "SATA adapter" thing, but its only options are enable & disable
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: There should be a SATA controller option, or maybe it's your HDD name
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, In Adaanved section I see,
<Indira> ~Plug and play OS
<Indira> ~Primary video adapter
<Indira> ~PS/2 Mouse
<Indira> ~Onboard 1394
<Indira> ~SaTA Adapter
<Indira> ~USB Legacy mode support
<Indira> ~Onboard LAN
<Indira> ~Onboard LAn Boot Rom
<Indira> ~Local BUS IDE Adapter
<Indira> ~Onboard Audio
<Indira> ~Supivisor passoword
<Indira> ~I/O device configuration
<Indira> ~Hardware monitor
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: What can you see in SaTa Adapter?
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, Enable/Disable OnChip SATA
<JoseeAntonioR> What's on Onboard LAN?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Sorry, in Onboard 1394
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, Enable/Disable Onboard 1394 Support
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: And what isn't in Advanced?
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, In Power I see,
<Indira> ~After AC Power Failure
<Indira> ~WOL in S4
<Indira> In Boot I see,
<Indira> ~Boot-time diagnostics screen
<Indira> ~Boot device priority
<Indira> And what was in main you can see in the picture
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: What's in 1st Drive?
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, HDD Group
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: And inside that?
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, ~3rd Master ST3200822AS
<Indira> THEN
<Indira> Usb
<Indira> You can change their rank in which one  you woant to boot first
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Give me a second
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, Ok
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Hmm, that option must be hidden somewhere in the BIOS
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: But, for what I read, that's causing the problem.
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, is there any other way to fix it?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: For what I've read, no. You must find the option in the BIOS
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, wow, what a pain, is there any attitional information that would be useful, or is this as far as assistance can go?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: I think that's the only way to fix it. There's no other solution in the Internet.
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, forgive me if i don't take what you are telling me at face value, because in my mind, if that's true, unless that option is accessible it's impossible to install ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: That option is hidden somewhere, BIOS menus can me tricky sometimes. I'm sorry for not being able to help you from this point on, I'll ask one of my mates if they know how to fix this.
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, thank you, do you mean today?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Yep, I'll make the question right now.
<M0hi> Are you talking about the boot priority?
<JoseeAntonioR> M0hi: -team, please.
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: We're trying to solve your problem. If we have anything, we'll ping you. Thank you for being so patient.
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, No problem, don't rush yourself and miss something, take the time u need
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: One of my mates says that you should find HDD mode
<JoseeAntonioR> And there, change HDD mode, from IDE to SaTa Native
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, How do I find that mode?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: You should find it in your BIOS, every BIOS is different
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-18
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, I'm currently looking for ways to find/use this on my particular BIOS, is there any info i could give you to help you understand what specific BIOS I am using?
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: I would have to take a look at it
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, The SATA Adapter has enable/disable as options
<Indira> The Local BUS IDE Adapter has disabled/primary/secondary/both as options
<Indira> That is ALL the relevant information i can give on the BIOS, any other information = u know it or it can be found online
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Well, we've figured out what's wrong with it, and what can we do. If you prefer, I can keep asking until we get an answer, and send an email to you.
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, I would appreciate that, email:dadsadadd@yahoo.com, is that it
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: Ok, once I find something I'll email it to adsadadd@yahoo.com :)
<Indira> JoseeAntonioR, ok, thanks 4 everything
<JoseeAntonioR> Indira: No problem, we're here to help.
<mr_gees100_peas> hi, I'm having difficulties accessing a usb thumb drive. All I want is to be able to open it and transfer 1 file. I'm using ubuntu 11.10
<JoseeAntonioR> Have you tried in another USB port?
<JoseeAntonioR> mr_gees100_peas: ^^^^^
<mr_gees100_peas> I tried two usb port. in the front.
<JoseeAntonioR> mr_gees100_peas: Are they working with other things?
<mr_gees100_peas> JoseeAntonioR: Should something happen when I plug it in like a window should pop up?
<JoseeAntonioR> mr_gees100_peas: Not always. Open the file browser, and check if it has loaded.
<mr_gees100_peas> JoseeAntonioR: As far as I know yes. I use them to transfer camera picture but on windows XP
<mr_gees100_peas> JoseeAntonioR: Nope, nothing showed up besides the usual drives
<JoseeAntonioR> mr_gees100_peas: I have to leave, I'll tell one of my mates to assist you.
<mr_gees100_peas> JoseeAntonioR: thanks. I appreciate it
<JoseeAntonioR> No problem :)
<mr_gees100_peas> Never mind. I pulled it out and plugged it back in and it magically work. I tried this before but it didn't work but, for no reason it works now.
<benonsoftware> mr_gees100_peas: Do others things work in the two USB ports?
<mr_gees100_peas> benonsoftware: yes, I download pictures using the same port but in windows
<mr_gees100_peas> benonsoftware: regardless, the usb key now started tro work for no apparent reason
<benonsoftware> Ah, that's good to hear
<Silverlion> mr_gees100_peas: did you use the same USB Stick with Windows and Ubuntu?
<mr_gees100_peas> Silverlion: yes. its the same one. I'm trying to transfer a file without having to create an ftp server or similarly complicated setup
<Silverlion> mr_gees100_peas: what about dropbox?
<Silverlion> i am using dropbox to transfer files from windows to linux and vice versa
<Silverlion> benonsoftware: what do you think?
<benonsoftware> Yes, I use dropbox myself for my projects and files I need to transfer between OSes :D
<mr_gees100_peas> Silverlion: I'll have to give that a try
<Silverlion> mr_gees100_peas: i wouldn't suggest it if I had bad experience with it
<Silverlion> dropbox is installable both on Windows and Ubuntu / Linux and gives you a separate folder that syncs itself once the OS is connected to the internet
<mr_gees100_peas> Silverlion: I'll definitely give that a try
<Silverlion> mr_gees100_peas: you won't regret it ;)
<stlsaint> dropbox FTW!!
<Silverlion> ftw?
 * benonsoftware reminds everyone that mr_gees100_peas and them can get a extra 250MB :P
<Silverlion> benonsoftware: that would be my benefit then as i brought it up :P
<benonsoftware> OKies
 * benonsoftware already has 6GB
<mr_gees100_peas> well, I'll have to double check with work. The laptop I'm transfering files from is not mine
<Arizona> can anyone help me fix tinychat issues?
<mr_gees100_peas> Hi, I'm having problems installing a theme in ubuntu 11.10
<mr_gees100_peas> I created the .them folder in the home directory and extracted the theme there. WHen I use the gnome tweak to select it it simply isn't listed
<mr_gees100_peas> I tried it as .Themes, .themes, .theme and I think even .Theme and nothing gets listed in the advance settings tool
<mr_gees100_peas> no takers?
<mr_gees100_peas> Hi,  I need help with installing themse. I follow the tutorials online but when I use the advance settings the new theme is not listed
<lwb> glad to be here
<lwb> my english is so-so,so forgive me
<komputes> lwb: hi where are you from?
<lwb> china, and you?
<komputes> lwb: Canada
<komputes> lwb: what Operating system do you use now?
<coalwater> lwb got bored apparently lol
<joe_china> hi~ anyone here is using ACER D270?
<joe_china> graphical performance is awful on UBUNTU 11.10
<joe_china> OK... Silence hill.........................
<Indira> I am installing ubuntu on my HP Computer
<Indira> I have manged to get the deom working by using the "nomodeset" option on the cd
<Indira> The demo works like a cham, except that I won't let me install
<Indira> When I try to install it says that I don't have enought memory nor do I have internet acces
<Indira> On windows, I have over 100 GB of free memory on my drivers and I have wired Internet acces
<Indira> How do I get ubuntu demo (Wubi) to recoginize these things?
<nlsthzn> Indira, hi... you are trying to install Ubuntu from within Windows using Wubi correct?
<Indira> nlsthzn, Correcrt
<nlsthzn> so when trying to install from within Windows you are getting an error message, could you copy paste the full error in  here (http://paste.ubuntu.com/) and paste that link here on IRC
<Indira> nlsthzn, wait I am actually trying to boot from CD
<nlsthzn> ah ok... so you where running it directly from the CD?
<Indira> nlsthzn, yep
<nlsthzn> and the live version was up and running no problem?
<Indira> nlsthzn, yeah, jut the problem with memory and internet, otherwise it was great
<shikata_ga_nai> hey guys I am planning to clone my hd which has ubuntu os installed on it, I want to know a pretty decent disk cloner, can you suggest one?
<nlsthzn> Indira, and you say you are using wired internet... strange that it wasn't detected.
<Indira> Indira, in a weird way it was, but it was usless, it kept connect and disconnecting automatically
<Indira> nlsthzn,in a weird way it was, but it was usless, it kept connect and disconnecting automatically
<Indira> nlsthzn ,in a weird way it was, but it was usless, it kept connect and disconnecting automatically
<Indira> nlsthzn, in a weird way it was, but it was usless, it kept connect and disconnecting automatically
<nlsthzn> how are you connecting, router directly or do you need to add information like user name and passwords etc?
<Indira> router
<Indira> I am installing ubuntu on my HP Computer
<Indira> I have manged to get the demo working by using the "nomodeset" option on the cd
<Indira> The demo works like a charm, except that I won't let me install
<Indira> When I try to install it says that I don't have enough memory nor do I have internet acces
<Indira> On windows, I have over 100 GB of free memory on my drivers and I have wired Internet acces
<Indira> How do I get ubuntu demo (Wubi) to recognize these things?
<Indira> sry, my bad
<bodhi_zazen> Indira: how much RAM do you have ?
<Indira> bodhi_zazen, um, how do i determine RAM quantity?
<bodhi_zazen> free -m
<Indira> do i do this within windows or within the live CD
<bodhi_zazen> live CD (ubuntu)
<Indira> Ok gimmie a sec
<bodhi_zazen> Indira: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/installation-guide/i386/minimum-hardware-reqts.html
<bodhi_zazen> And, as I think I indicated to your before, your graphics card looks incompatible with Ubuntu
<bodhi_zazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<bodhi_zazen> Indira: as you are having problems, you need to start by identifying your hardware, from windows if necessary
<Indira> bodhi_zazen, so I should start from windows?
<bodhi_zazen> Indira: if you are more familiar with windows, yes
<bodhi_zazen> How much ram ? what video card ? what version of Ubuntu ? what wireless card ? etc
<bodhi_zazen> For each problem you have, we need to know the hardware
<bodhi_zazen> Indira: I am seeing a black screen
<bodhi_zazen> means very little to me
<Indira> bodhi_zazen, I don't see a black screen
<bodhi_zazen> Indira: I need help getting my Nvidia xxx or ati yyy or intel zzz working, now that is infomation we need
<bodhi_zazen> Indira: You were getting a black screen yesterday , no ?
<Indira> bodhi_zazen, when I used the USB, I tride Live CD w/ "nomodeset" and Not It works
<Indira> sorry, now it works
<bodhi_zazen> Indira: you still have not identified your hardware
<bodhi_zazen> nomodeset means you are using the vesa driver, == incompatible video card and poor performance
<Indira>  ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Series
<bodhi_zazen> Indira: your video card is incompatible with Ubuntu
<bodhi_zazen> You are going to struggle to get it working properly, if at all
<bodhi_zazen> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Maverick_Installation_Guide#Removing_Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<bodhi_zazen> That is for Ubuntu 10.04, no idea if it works with other versions
<Indira> Thanks, should I try in Live CD Terminal?
<bodhi_zazen> If you do not understand the information in that link, I highly suggest you purchase an inexpensive graphics card , you should be able to get one for $20
<bodhi_zazen> You have to install the drivers after you install Ubuntu, it will not work with the live CD
<bodhi_zazen> Indira: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Hardware
<bodhi_zazen> ATI dropped support for that graphics card, so you are unlikely to ever get it working
<Indira> thanks 4 being realistic, i guess
<bodhi_zazen> That is what the live CD is for, testing hardware compatibility
<bodhi_zazen> You can find compatible hardware for cheap
<bodhi_zazen> or use an alternate machine
<bodhi_zazen> You do not have to go out and purchase the latest greatest Nvidia / ATI card
<Indira> so, because the graphics card is old, what exactly is unable to work?
<bodhi_zazen> But just as you can not run windows 7 on a laptop from 1998, your video card is so old, ATI no longer supports it
<bodhi_zazen> Your performance will always be slow and you will not get 3d graphics
<Indira> is there a list of compatible video cards?
<bodhi_zazen> Yes, but it is poorly maintained
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<bodhi_zazen> You need to check by release
<bodhi_zazen> Just because it works with 10.04 does not mean it works with 11.10 or 12.04
<bodhi_zazen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/
<bodhi_zazen> That second page is only as good as community input, and not everyone takes the time to report hardware compatibility
<bodhi_zazen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<bodhi_zazen> Thus , as indicated on the page, the information has been "discontinued"
<bodhi_zazen> "Discontinued Programmes"
<bodhi_zazen> But at least that may serve as a guideline
<Indira> ok, now I need a different kind of support, but at least I know what's wrong, Thank You
<Zeb> hello
<Zeb> Anyone know how I can either access settings for, or totally disable, those pop-up notification bubbles in ubuntu 11.10
<Zeb> any time i get an email or a pidgin contact signs in/out or IMs me
<Zeb> ahh, it was a plugin for pidgin
<Zeb> deleted
<philipballew> Zeb, so all good now?
<Zeb> ya, im a total ubuntu n00b
<Zeb> but figured that one out
<philipballew> Zeb, so how is ubuntu working for you though?
<Zeb> everything is harder than it needs to be
<philipballew> how so?
<Zeb> by default i couldn't change the font, it wasn't a setting option
<Zeb> i had to download this tweak program
<Zeb> as an example
<Zeb> seems like basic UI settings shouldn't require installation of a separate configuration program
<philipballew> Zeb, well the tweek program really just changes things iin text files, you can do tjat yourself if you were so inclined
<Zeb> how would a beginner know how to do that? just thru google?
<philipballew> hum, maybe. Im not saying they would, thats why there are apps in the repos
<Zeb> ya. so as a power windows user for ~15 years, it's just a bit of a change
<Zeb> way better than the last time i gave a linux-type OS a try, which was like Mandrake 9 i think
<philipballew> I used to run red hat type stuff. its what mandrake is based off of. but now I prefer the debian way more
<Zeb> i also didnt know how to launch a file viewer to visually navigate thru my files
<philipballew> nautilus is nice.
<Zeb> there's the home folder on my side panel
<Zeb> but it doesn't launch ~/ like i expected
<philipballew> i dont really use it at all as i use thee terminal to browse, but the home folder does launch into your personal user folder
<Zeb> ahh, there is a "file system" icon though
<Zeb> that will do it
<philipballew> Zeb, i or someone can usually answer ubuntu specific questions here
<philipballew> so feel free to come and hang or ask for any help
<Zeb> thanks. i'll probably idle here and read through other people's questions/answers too
<Zeb> good way to learn
<Zeb> one more n00b question for now: how do i change colors of title bars etc
<Zeb> oh and what is a Shell theme? in Tweak, next to Shell Theme i cant make any selections and there's a Caution icon
<philipballew> your using ubuntu tweek?
<Zeb> ya
<philipballew> also, .10 or.04 for the version of ubuntu?
<Zeb> .10
<philipballew> okay.
<philipballew> you want to change the windows to a different theme.
<philipballew> well you need to look for gnome themes or unity themes.
 * philipballew hunts for theme link
<philipballew> that is if i understand your question correctly
<Zeb> those will be available thru ubuntu software center though, right?
<philipballew> they also have several already to choose from.
<Zeb> ya i got that far, but didnt see a way to customize.
<philipballew> first off does desktop>rightclick?change desktop background>theme do what your lookin for?
<stlsaint> heyo
<Zeb> nope, there are ~8 themes there, im using ambiance but just want to change the grey color to blue or something less dark feeling
<Zeb> if i can modify the theme that's one way, otherwise i suppose i would find another theme
<stlsaint> anyone have a preferred (solid) method of installing a kernel? ;)
<philipballew> Zeb, well id just find another theme. they have sever to pick from. under aperences like I said, otherwise there are many ones some people made. you might be able to make one there. im not sure what gnome3 has
<Zeb> k, is it gnome3 i'm using now?
<Zeb> the default ubuntu 11.10 desktop
<Zeb> (i dont know how to check)
<philipballew> Zeb, gnome is a desktop enviorment and ubuntu ships with gnome, they just dont ship with the user inverface or desktop shell of gnome, they use their own, unity, though ubuntu ships with gnome apps
<kristian-aalborg> hi
<kristian-aalborg> hmm... command and conquer was released as freeware, right?
<Zeb> ok 30 minutes is long enough spent trying to change the color of my title bars :) thanks for the help, be back later
<philipballew> okay, no problem!!!
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-03-11
<nightmare___> hello i was wondering if someone could help me again
<nightmare___> i want firefox to open a file with a diffrent application
<nightmare___> but i have know clue were the application would be stored
<krytarik> What is the application then?
<nightmare__> the application is ktorrent
<nightmare__> the browswer is trying to use the standard one that is installed
<nightmare__> but i wish to use a diffrent one
<nightmare__> but i cant find the file to open ktorrent
<nightmare___> sorry didnt realize i had 2 irc channels up
<krytarik> It's under "/usr/bin/ktorrent".
<krytarik> Huh? You choose 'different application', browse down the path, choose it, and bam, no?
<krytarik> Heh. :)
<nightmare___> ok
<nightmare___> let me try it
<nightmare___> k i think its working
<krytarik> Good. :)
<nightmare___> im trying to download a .iso to a dvd i have
<krytarik> Yeah, perfect for stuff like that.
<nightmare___> can i pm you plz?
<krytarik> Why?
<nightmare___> so i dont feel the chat up with my questions
<krytarik> If they aren't support questions, then yeah, feel free so.
<nightmare___> k
<nightmare___> i sent you a few
<nightmare___> anyone still awake here
<nightmare___> so i have ubuntu and im wanting to change a file to a iso so i can download it to a dvd-r anyone got advise how to do that?
<nightmare___> so i have ubuntu and im wanting to change a file to a iso so i can download it to a dvd-r anyone got advise how to do that?
<Ri> does anyone know why my screen is flashing when i try installing 12.04 with a USB?
<nightmare___> i dont know ri or i would help you
<nightmare___> noone seems to be awake here
<Ri> yeah =P
<nightmare___> i asked a question at 00:45 and its now 1:08
<nightmare___> at least thats the time thingy on the side of the irc
<nightmare___> you know anything about burning iso's ri?
<Ri> have you used demaon tools
<nightmare___> no im like a super noob with ubuntu
<Ri> the lite version is free
<nightmare___> im trying to burn windows 7
<nightmare___> onto a dve
<nightmare___> dvd-d
<Ri> hhmm
<nightmare___> becouse im a gamer and like all my games dont work for ubuntu
<nightmare___> i got the files
<nightmare___> but dont got a clue were to go from there
<nightmare___> there is a iso file and some other txt files
<Ri> so you want to transfer your files from Ubuntu to windows via making a iso on a dvd
<nightmare___> hold on ima send you apm
<geirha> should just be to right-click the iso and select "burn to disc" (or something like that)
<nightmare___> there are other files withen the folder that the .iso is in
<nightmare___> and i only got 1 shot at this
<nightmare___> so i wanted to make completly sure i get it right
<geirha> what extensions do the other files have?
<nightmare___> w7_with_sp1_RTM_WzLogo.jpg
<nightmare___> thats a picture what as in the folder
<nightmare___> there there is some txt files names
<nightmare___> 7601.17514.101119-1850_x64fre_client_en-us_Retail_HomePremium-GRMCHPXFRER_EN_DVD.iso.crc.txt
<nightmare___> thats one of the text file names
<geirha> ok, jpg is probably just a disc-cover that you can print to a sticker to put on the burned disc afterwards.
<nightmare___> there are a total of 1 picture
<nightmare___> and 4 txt files
<nightmare___> this was in the txt file i will link the name of
<nightmare___> 0xD236FD70	7601.17514.101119-1850_x64fre_client_en-us_Retail_HomePremium-GRMCHPXFRER_EN_DVD.iso
<geirha> Well, it's only the iso you want to burn, the rest is various documentation
<nightmare___> ok
<nightmare___> i hope this works
<nightmare___> well im using the brasero disk burner
<nightmare___> do you have any idea how to lower the write speed
<nightmare___> i was told to write it at the lowest speed possable
<geirha> I just right click an iso, select the "burn to disc" (I don't remember the exact wording of the menu choice), then it pops up a dialog where I can select which drive to burn to (if there are more than one) and at what speed.
<nightmare___> how do i verify the disk
<geirha> There should be an option for that too iirc
<nightmare___> well i started the burning
<Ri> good luck
<nightmare___> and its making a checksum file
<nightmare___> i hope this works
<Ri> well its time for me to get 3 hours of sleep before i have to zero hour T_T
<nightmare___> well last thing for yall'
<nightmare___> how do i unformat my hard drive
<nightmare___> basically i wish to erase it
<nightmare___> so i can use this boot disk
<geirha> nightmare___: The windows installer will happily do that for you
<nightmare___> ok thanks geirha
<nightmare___> i just hope this works
<joelataylor> hi - I was hoping to get some clarification on ubuntu's 11.04 apache config for vhosts
<joelataylor> I've defined a new vhost in the sites-available dir, yet it never seems to be referenced because the default site always catches the requests
<joelataylor> is it standard to disable the default site when enabling new vhosts?
<molensis> any beginners here?
<MacGuges> I've installed the lubuntu-desktop on my dad's ubuntu system.  Now that those packages have installed, how does he switch to running lubuntu and lxde?
<MacGuges> I've got a sprained ankle, so I need to give him instructions for things I can't do over ssh.
<MacGuges> unity3d has appeared too unstable since he'd installed 12.10
<geirha> MacGuges: He can select it on the login screen
<MacGuges> geirha: thanks
<geirha> In the standard Ubuntu 12.10 login screen, that'll be a small round icon at the top right of the password box
<MacGuges> actually he's in lubuntu, thanks anyway. Now I'm testing talk.. I'd like to use it for a simple conversation I can establish with him while I'm ssh'd into his machine.
<MacGuges> something's not right with talkd. when we run talk, no notification appears from talkd, while talk says "waiting for invitation on user's machine". any ideas?
<geirha> make sure mesg is set to y. man mesg
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-03-12
<r4y> duanedesign this command cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2 has no output
<r4y> http://askubuntu.com/questions/190350/cant-see-youtube-videos-in-either-firefox-or-chromium
<r4y> I need to do some things I have thought of but I will be back sometime. I hope to come back today but I am not sure yet.
<r4y> I know of 3 ways to install flash, I am not sure about gnash and other replacements however because when I go to edit prefences applications in Firefox I can't get the paths to work and stick so
<r4y> I will be back and sorry for all the trouble before. I have been a little upset about the whole flash problem I have been having. I don't understand why some people say they are happy they completely disabled flash when there are flash videos out there they might not be able to watch without flash
<r4y> OK, I did not run any test but I found this link:
<r4y> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linuxquestions-org-member-success-stories-23/getting-flash-plug-in-to-work-with-older-cpus-4175420481/
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5606939/
<r4y> As you can see sse2 is not on that list
<r4y> Some flash videos that are on my computer when played through totem are completely smeared diagonally and some are as clear as should be
<r4y> I use smplayer to play the smeared flash videos
<r4y> The only difference I see from the 2 videos I am trying to veiw is that the dimensions of the unsmeared flash video is 400 x 224 and the smeared flash video is 426 x 240
<r4y> that is no difference otherwise stated that I noticed to be different with these 2 flash videos
<r4y> I tried getting a screenshot but it is black everytime
<r4y> Alright so I need to go do chores as well as run some tests I thought of trying. Take care
<WhiteHippo> Hello all. I have an intermittent problem with ubuntu, suspected cause being banshee. After several hours of playing music, it messes up the taskbar graphics into squares of.. colour pixels. I'm running ubuntu 12.10 with cinnamon, and this problem only started after installing banshee.
<WhiteHippo> marco?
<kalenjohnson> WhiteHippo, so if you leave it on for multiple hours with Banshee closed, you don't have any issues?
<robert__> I'm trying find help with editing one of those icons along the left side of the screen.    Can someone please point me in the right direction?
<geirha> First you have to find the icon
<geirha> Or maybe you mean you want to set a different icon for one of the launchers?
<robert__> I realize that I said stupid stuff.  What happened is that I installed google-earth and while it was running I pinned the icon to the thing along the left side of the screen. It just shows a question mark. I would like to change it to something to identify what it starts.
<robert__> It might just be easier to start it from a terminal.
<r4y> duanedesign
<r4y> I've decided that this link was the answer I was looking for:
<r4y> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linuxquestions-org-member-success-stories-23/getting-flash-plug-in-to-work-with-older-cpus-4175420481/
<r4y> gnash did work but it was slow compared to flash 10.3
<r4y> And I think the reason why I have and can reproduce results for videos that are flash that are smeared and not smeared has to do with when the videos were made
<r4y> compared to my hardware
<r4y> or flash or something like that
<r4y> I've thought of trying the windows version of firefox through wine or playonlinux but at this point I am fairly happy that I can even view videos from the internet
<r4y> I found this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1709156.html see ya, and ty all for the help over the years
<Nick_UbuntuNoob> Hey guys, I'm brand new to linux and am trying to format my USB drive but can't find out how to do that
<holstein> !format
<ubot93> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<holstein> Nick_UbuntuNoob: i use gparted.. i use it with *care*
<Nick_UbuntuNoob> how can I get gparted? I remember seeing the terminal command but am seriously like 30 minutes of use time brand new
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22381/how-to-format-a-usb-flash-drive
<holstein> or, open the package manager of your choice and install gparted
<holstein> http://www.techheadz.co.uk/223.html
<Nick_UbuntuNoob> ah cool, got that installed
<Nick_UbuntuNoob> where the heck did it install?
<Nick_UbuntuNoob> nevermind, figured out the search function on the Ubuntu button or whatever it's called
<Nick_UbuntuNoob> man, this is actually working now which is great. I tried this on my girlfriend's laptop but kept receiving device in use errors.
<Nick_UbuntuNoob> so I think I understand how to make a multi partition for this USB device, does it matter whether the partition is resized to have data before or after it? I just received a popup saying that moving a /boot partition can cause OS launch failure
<holstein> Nick_UbuntuNoob: what are you trying to do?
<Nick_UbuntuNoob> and what is the difference in alignment from cylinder to MiB? Should one be used over the other for this?
<Nick_UbuntuNoob> I just want to make my 8gb USB drive have two partitions
<holstein> Nick_UbuntuNoob: i would do that with the partition tool i mentioned.. gparted
<Nick_UbuntuNoob> yeah, I'm in GParted right now
<Nick_UbuntuNoob> I've deleted the partition it had, created a new fat32. Now I'm trying to resize it but want to ensure I'm using correct settings
<Nick_UbuntuNoob> figured it out; thanks for the help guys
<holstein> it?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-03-13
<Tavor> Whenever someone can assist, I'm having an issue where my laptop running Ubuntu 12.04, seems to create a 'dead' zone where other devices (like my iPhone for instance or other laptop) cannot connect to the internet. I feel is this is an Ubuntu issue as my Winodws 7 partition does not offer this odd situation. Thanks for any assistance!
<Tavor> And yes, this is a wireless connection
<Tavor> Also noting that disconnecting my laptop from the internet allows other nearby devices to be able to connect with no issues. Once again though, if I connect my laptop on Ubuntu to the network, other devices (while shown to still be connected to a network) will not load anything and thus become rendered useless while my laptop is connected. In some form of fashion, it's like a total wifi hogger. On the flipside, if I boot into my
<Tavor> behavior works fine
<Tavor> between any devices
<holstein> Tavor: interesting
<holstein> Tavor: some broadcom n chip?
<Tavor> Yes, it's a broadcom wifi driver
<Tavor> the model, I cannot recall at the very moment however...
<holstein> Tavor: you can try other drivers i suppose
<Tavor> holstein: I could, however, this issue has arisen about a week ago (I have been running 12.04 for about 9 months or so) and it just seems rather strange that my Windows 7 side on my laptop does not cause such an issue.
<holstein> Tavor: those are different drivers
<holstein> Tavor: usually, the only thing troubleshooting with windows can constructively demonstrate is that the hardare is functioning with supported drivers
<holstein> you cant say "the drivers are this way in windows and should be this way in linux" since they are different drivers, and likely not supported anyway
<holstein> if it used to be working, the first thing i would do is boot an older kernel
<Tavor> It appears that perhaps a recent update down the pipe has caused the issue then. Well, thank you for assisting, looks like I'll have to take that into consideration about using an older kernel. Thanks!
<holstein> Tavor: likely the kernel update.. thats the first thing i usually test
<Tavor> holstein: Hm, while I'm not too savy about messing with Ubuntu's kernel, I'll look into it.
<holstein> Tavor: i not either
<holstein> Tavor: its literallly this easy.. reboot.. tap shift to see the grub list if you dont see it.. select an older kernel, and boot it
<holstein> Tavor: if the device works, then you know where the issue is.. in the kernel
<holstein> !grub
<ubot93> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Tavor> Oh! Okay, I see what you mean now, thank you, I'll do that now, thanks!
<holstein> yeah.. dont add or remove anything.. just boot it once and test
<Tavor> Will do.
<Phoenix_> hi friends, i need help with lubuntu in a acer aspire one, someone ??
<holstein> !ask | Phoenix_
<ubot93> Phoenix_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Phoenix_> ok, so, i install several times Lubuntu in my acer(2 Gb, Intel Atom) and always happend the same, when turn on, only watch half of the screen and i have to restart until it looks full, is desperate
<holstein> Phoenix_: i would try the vesa driver
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubot93> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Phoenix_> thanks Holstein and ubot93, I'll try
<Nil_> hello
<Nil_> is there anyone?
<danman1453> good morning
<danman1453> i have several lines in my xorg.0.log that I am trying to debug
<danman1453> one of them is "FBDEV(0): FBIOBLANK: Invalid Argument".
<danman1453> Is there a good resource I can look at to debug this on my own?
<Silverlion> danman1453: try http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=52253 maybe this helps. but i havent read the entire thread
<Silverlion> so dont blame me :D
<danman1453> i will give it a look.
<danman1453> Mostly I am trying to get my dual port video card working. I am just taking the debugging step by step.
<danman1453> stinking nvidia cards.
<danman1453> just tried x -configure and got the following msg:
<danman1453> "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices"
<danman1453> Just vague enough to not be of much help.
<danman1453> It was working, sort of, then stopped. Now it seems the ssecond port of the card is not detected?
<Silverlion> sorry but i am not a dever :D
<danman1453> ???
<Silverlion> so wrong person to talk to about that
<Silverlion> i dont even understand what you are talking about :(
<danman1453> would you point me to the correct channel, if you could?
<Silverlion> which distro are you working with?
<danman1453> ubuntu 12.04
<Silverlion> in that case i would suggest you try #ubuntu
<danman1453> ok, thanks Silverlion
<my1gsus> I just installed Ubuntu Server for my small business, I just need some assitance in getting this server up and running for data storage and email
<my1gsus> how do i port forward to my server
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-03-15
<j-4sman> whos on
<Phryq> anyone know how to make Ubuntu recognize my windows phone?
<akar1m> hello
<TK-999> Hey
<casey_> I receive the following error when attempt to launch Audacity, audacity: error while loading shared libraries: libid3tag.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
<casey_> How can I resolve this issue?
<papujobs> can anybody help me with this?
<holstein> papujobs: ask
<papujobs> what is the purpose of this channel?
<TK-999> " Welcome to the Ubuntu Beginners Team support channel || Please do not wait to ask, simply ask!"
<holstein> papujobs: let me run the /topic command and paste it here for you
<holstein> "Welcome to the Ubuntu Beginners Team support channel || Please do not wait to ask,  simply ask! || How to ask smart questions: http://bit.ly/d7z6T || Nobody around after 20 minutes? Try asking in  #ubuntu || Want offtopic? Head over to #ubuntu-beginners-team
<holstein> as TK-999 ^^ posted
<papujobs> is ther ubuntu operating system for mobiles?
<holstein> !phone
<ubot93> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<holstein> !tablet
<papujobs> difference between ubuntu and windows ?
<holstein> papujobs: you can try ubuntu live if you'd like
<holstein> they are different operating systems
<holstein> !ubuntu
<ubot93> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<papujobs> help me with developing operating aystems?
<holstein> papujobs: ubuntu is an operating system, and its open, so you are free to look as closely at the code as you like
<papujobs> which programming channle u prefer?
<papujobs> *channel
<holstein> papujobs: i dont
<holstein> papujobs: i read about python sometimes.. but i am not in any programming channels
<papujobs> i want u to prefer me some?
<papujobs> what u r good at then?
<holstein> papujobs: me personally?
<papujobs> yeah
<holstein> im a musician, and a supporter.. a volunteer like most are in these support channels
<papujobs> um new in the computing industry
<papujobs> u use virtual instruments ?
<holstein> not much
<papujobs> country from?
<holstein> i do for testing purposes
<holstein> im in the US
<papujobs> what kind of music?
<holstein> i freelance, so pretty much whatever i am hired to do.. but mostly jazz when i have a preference
<papujobs> so u knw Ray Charles
<holstein> not personally
<papujobs> get me a list of best jazz artists?
<holstein> "best" is a matter of opinion
<holstein> plus, this is actually an official support channel.. if you'd like to ask me in one of the offtopic channels, id be glad to talk about that
<papujobs> gimme the list of famous jazz artists?
<holstein> papujobs: sure.. in one of the OT channels.. you can also just google that if you prefer
<papujobs> thanks.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-03-16
<genupulas> duanedesign, whats the way to create simple .bin files ?
<genupulas> I mean i want a bin file which can print "hi" when a execute that
<geirha> What's a .bin file?
<genupulas> its a binary file.
<geirha> Ok, so you want a compiled binary executable that says hi when you run it?
<geirha> Then you likely want to write it in C or C++
<genupulas> any language
<geirha> If you're thinking of install.bin etc which you find for obscure software packages, those are not necessarily binary, they're just badly named
<geirha> If you want a script, you just create a new text file and put in the two lines:  #!/bin/bash  and  echo hi
<genupulas> geirha,  sir I am just trying to made one for me
<geirha> genupulas: Sure, just trying to figure out what you want exactly
<genupulas> geirha, thank you sir.
<geirha> Anyway, save that file as e.g. "myscript", then make it executable by running   chmod +x myscript    lastly you can run it with   ./myscript
<genupulas> so does it give back in .bin format ?
<geirha> no, there's not really any ".bin format"
<genupulas> some files do exist in .bin format. for example our Java software .
<geirha> by .bin then, do you mean filenames that end with ".bin", or...?
<genupulas> I want to create one , something like hello.bin and when I execute that It should provide me some output like "hi"
<geirha> then you should save it as "hello", not "hello.bin"
<geirha> ".bin" at the end of a filename bears absolutely no meaning, so you might as well just omit it.
<genupulas> geirha,  one min sir I will give you some link.
<geirha> Anyway, to learn writing bash scripts, I recommend http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<geirha> There are many other guides and tutorials on bash out there, but in general they're unfortunately mostly garbage. It's best to stick to the resources in /topic #bash if you want to avoid bugs.
<jman074> hello there
<jman074> anyone know how to download skype for ubuntu 12.4
<phillw> jman074: I don't use skype, but the tutorials at ubuntu-geek are very good and I've certainly used them in the past for other things ... http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-latest-version-of-skype-4-1-in-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal.html
<jman074> thank you
<hikari_> hello
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-03-17
<mr_gees100_peas> hi, I have a problem with ubuntu 12.04. If i leave the computer unused for a while the wired connection drops and it can't recover. I have to restart the system to get the connection back.
<mr_gees100_peas> no one?
<javanic> hello
<mr_gees100_peas> hello
<javanic> what's happening?
<mr_gees100_peas> a couple of questions.
<javanic> ok
<mr_gees100_peas> 1st off how do I direct a message to a particular person so that they know I am talking to them?
<javanic> well you can private message a person...
<mr_gees100_peas> hhmmm
<mr_gees100_peas> Well, since there is nobody else then I can get to the real question.
<javanic> i don't know that i'll be able to help you... but shoot
<mr_gees100_peas> WHen I leave the system alone for too long the wired internet connection drops (disconnects) but it will not recover even when I tell it to do so.
<javanic> are you connected to wifi?
<mr_gees100_peas> nope. it is an ethernet cable.
<mr_gees100_peas> I have a PS3 running and a windows xp machine that do not exhibit this problem.
<javanic> best i can suggest to you would be to go to your internet connection settings and see if it is set to sleep after a certain amount of time or something
<javanic> i don't know about the settings in ubuntu... i was coming here to ask questions about switching from pclos to ubuntu lmao
<mr_gees100_peas> what is pclos?
<javanic> pc linux os
<javanic> it's another distro.. not as mainstream as ubuntu
<javanic> the other thing you can do is to log onto your router and see if the settings are off there..
<mr_gees100_peas> why do you want to switch?
<javanic> mine does the same thing, but it's because i'm connected directly to a repeater
<javanic> i'm having a hard time getting updates in pclos and the support community sucks ass
<mr_gees100_peas> yes, that is a good reason to switch.
<javanic> everytime i try to do an update it says that some files can't be downloaded and such
<mr_gees100_peas> Since I'm new to all of this, the first thing I did is look for a distro that has a lot of support.
<javanic> and when i go into konsole and try to do an apt-get install... it pretty much just says no lol
<mr_gees100_peas> I saw that ubuntu gets a lot of support both from the community and development. If it comes to linux then ubuntu is more likely to get support first.
<javanic> i've been playing with linux for years... but there is still so much i don't know. mostly in konsole.
<javanic> that's because how many people have it
<javanic> which is why i want it lol
<javanic> i just burnt the 12.10 iso
<javanic> did you have any problems when you installed?
<phillw> javanic: always ensure you md5 checksum any iso you download
<phillw> !md5
<ubot93> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mr_gees100_peas> no. I have installed ubuntu 3 times in 2 different machines and I have had no trouble installing it at all.
<javanic> i don't know what that is.. and i'm in linux already, just another distro
<mr_gees100_peas> It is pretty strait forward. It asks you to choose the partition size, language and time zone and I think that was about it.
<mr_gees100_peas> oh, and if you want to include some proprietary drivers.
<javanic> well that's a relief lol
<phillw> mr_gees100_peas: it may be that your system does not support PAE (or it does and not advertise it when it is asked)?
<mr_gees100_peas> The one thing that might throw you off is the unity interface. It works very different than any other distro.
<javanic> what do you mean unity interface?
<mr_gees100_peas> What is "PAE"?
<mr_gees100_peas> on most OS you have the equivalent of the start button at the bottom of the screen
<mr_gees100_peas> In Ubuntu you have icons on the left side of the screen.
<mr_gees100_peas> You can launch applications using the icons or you can use the "DASH" which you can call by pressing the window button and then typing the name of the application
<phillw> mr_gees100_peas: you are asking about the look and feel? I thought the issue was that it will not run?
<mr_gees100_peas> Its hard to explain. Once you see it you will understand right away.
<mr_gees100_peas> #phillw. My original question was that when the system suspends after being idle I loose my internet connection
<phillw> mr_gees100_peas: what system are you used to? Win XP / Vista / MacOSX ?
<mr_gees100_peas> Windows Xp
<phillw> okies, then ubuntu is a very different system.
<javanic> <phillw> i'm using pclinuxos right now, is the layout of ubuntu similar? or am i going to have to re-learn everything?
<mr_gees100_peas> javanic: I don't think the learning curve is hard at all. It just looks different.
<mr_gees100_peas> It is pretty intuitive.
<javanic> what about updates and installing software?
<phillw> mr_gees100_peas: suspending and hibernation in ubuntu has always been an issue, but if you have a computer that ran XP, you may want to try lxle. It does not over steatch the resources that such a computer has.
<mr_gees100_peas> there is an utility called ubuntu software center. You click on it and a gui opens up. Then you type the name of the software you want and it shpws you the name and other info like reviews, version etc. You then press the install button and ubuntu takes care of the rest.
<mr_gees100_peas> You can also used the command line
<javanic> ok, so same deal as pclos
<javanic> ok.. so what about partitioning. how should that be done? or is there somewhere i can read all about it...
<phillw> javanic:coming  from XP, just use the guided system... E.g do as it suggests unless you have a good reason not to do so.
<javanic> i'm not in xp.. i'm in linux
<phillw> javanic: in that case, unless you have reason not to do, accept the default :)
<phillw> I have seperate /home and do not encrypt stuff... but that is my choice :)
<javanic> so should i save the os on a separate partition and have the rest for storage?
<mr_gees100_peas> well, guys I'm off. Enjoy your evening
<wilee-nilee> *test
<freebee> hi, someone available?
<wilee-nilee> freebee, this channel works with forming a question to find out, ;)
<freebee> why can't I see any conversation going on?
<wilee-nilee> freebee, no ones communicating
<wilee-nilee> *one's
<wilee-nilee> #ubuntu is a bit busier
<freebee> then why are there so many users in the channel
<wilee-nilee> freebee, many stay idle, if you look at the #ubuntu channel it shows over 1800 users many idling, some just roll that way
<freebee> ah i see,
<freebee> i'll try ubuntu then
<wilee-nilee> enjoy ;)
<freebee> thnx very much
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<Unit193> If you are just looking to talk to people, #ubuntu-offtopic
<freebee> ok thnx for the tip
<freebee> have nice day
<wilee-nilee> you to
<flubab> it functions fine as the only monitor in windows 8, and it functions fine as the primary monitory in a dual monitor setup in ubuntu...it just doesn't work as the ONLY monitor in ubuntu
<flubab> I just installed ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop, and for some reason I can't use the laptop screen WITHOUT an external monitor; it functions fine as the only monitor in windows 8, and it functions fine as the primary monitory in a dual monitor setup in ubuntu...it just doesn't work as the ONLY monitor in ubuntu. Any ideas?
<duanedesign> that seems very odd
<flubab> it makes me sad
<duanedesign> UNder displays you may need to Detect displays after you change your setup
<flubab> well, if I disconnect the external monitor (or disable it in the settings), the laptop screen turns off
<duanedesign> hmmm
<duanedesign> you may post a question on http://askubuntu.com/  that will get a lot of eyes on the issue
<flubab> i did, thanks
<phillw> flubab: and, as some people now hate the ubuntu forums, you may also seek information at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334  :)
